# Lace Party, Nov 30, 2014-mini Magic Vest KAL/repurposing sweaters



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though.
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

I borrowed your words, Jane, I hope you don't mind. 

This week we decided to do a KAL on the Magic Vest.

Here's the pattern:

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1800/magic_vest/

Pattern details: You will need about 1000 yards of worsted weight yarn. The pattern says one size fits most. I had some old polyester fabric lying around and since the finished product is a rectangle with arm holes and they give the dimensions, I cut a copy into the polyester and was able to determine whether I needed some width between the arm holes. The stitch pattern is the seed stitch.

It seemed to me that 6 skeins of the cheapest yarn would be more that I desired to spend on this project, so since I had repurposed thrift store sweaters before and I had 4 lovely cashmere sweaters waiting to be unraveled, I started unraveling. I had never done lace weight unraveling before. It was a little intimidating, but I learned a lot. Since 3 of the sweaters were mens XXL, I knew I would have enough yarn to do the Magic Vest. So off I went.

I will be adding more posts later in the day about repurposing and a bit how that works.

And, yes, I did start my vest last week. I wanted to be able to be a little ahead of you, so if you had questions, I would have been there before you. Here's my start.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for a great start to the new LP, Bev! That was very wise of you to begin your Magic Vest sooner than the rest. Those colors do look wonderful together. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the picture of your yarn! what a great idea for keeping it all together! I love the start of it... those colors are great! 

What a great idea of making it out of material first! 
I did the cast on last night and after working with my gauge and my chosen yarn I will be making a few changes.. I was tired last night so I need to get the calculations right and then move on!!! I love the yarn and I love the look so I want to stay with the same yarn and needles.. I just won't use the same stitches..

So with your sample you made, did the 42x32 fit fine?? I am also thinking of changing my Purl stitch. It might be a great project for doing this... 

One thing I learned when doing a Seed Stitch... "Knit those bumps"  this is the only way I can remember so I don't end up with some ribbing


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The sample fabric fit pretty well. It fit well enough that if I need a bit more I can block it bigger. Maybe I can get some pictures this afternoon and show how it fit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That would be great!! I have several skeins of a specific yarn I want to use for the 'base' of the yarn and then I have some other yarns to add in!! this is going to be fun... and exciting to see what everyone comes up with 
some of it is recaptured from a scarf I made hubby one year and he has never worn it! I know why it is to thin and has pink in it.. It would look great if he wore suits or if our weather was so bad he needed a extra scarf but he's in coveralls and gets very dirty at work and doesn't need extra warmth... besides the sparks from the welder would melt it!! or catch it on fire... YIKESSS! so it will be perfect to recapture and use in this... 
I have some sweaters to recapture but time got away from me and I have almost all of 1 done.. in a different color, I might put some in here and there for texture!
I think when we were all talking about this pattern was right after our talk with color and texture that Shirley led us in... this is perfect for that type of work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That would be great!! I have several skeins of a specific yarn I want to use for the 'base' of the yarn and then I have some other yarns to add in!! this is going to be fun... and exciting to see what everyone comes up with
> some of it is recaptured from a scarf I made hubby one year and he has never worn it! I know why it is to thin and has pink in it.. It would look great if he wore suits or if our weather was so bad he needed a extra scarf but he's in coveralls and gets very dirty at work and doesn't need extra warmth... besides the sparks from the welder would melt it!! or catch it on fire... YIKESSS! so it will be perfect to recapture and use in this...
> I have some sweaters to recapture but time got away from me and I have almost all of 1 done.. in a different color, I might put some in here and there for texture!
> I think when we were all talking about this pattern was right after our talk with color and texture that Shirley led us in... this is perfect for that type of work


A case in Point, Ronie, for the use of Pure Wool!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great start. Thank you for hosting, Bev. I was going to join in but with the Great Wedding Shawl Disaster I am going to be cheering from the side lines :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I borrowed your words, Jane, I hope you don't mind.


Certainly not. I think that it serves a good purpose - lets visitors know what we are about & that they are welcome to join in without feeling like intruders.


> ...I will be adding more posts later in the day about repurposing and a bit how that works.


Looking forward to that. I have a few items there that I was going to throw out but now figure that I might be able to salvage some of it. (Truth be told, I don't throw much of anything out - which is why the house is packed to the gunnels.)
I won't be knitting the Magic Vest but I will definitely be interested in seeing everyone's progress... while I knit along on something else.


> I am just loving how the three yarns flow together into one as I knit.


I think that it is working up really well.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the great start Bev. Your vest is looking good. It appears you have 4 yarns so you can switch one color out every few rows - I like that it's stripes because I am planning on using some Amazing yarn by LB which will be striped. But I haven't had a chance to look yet to see if I have enough skeins. As Amazing Is probably DK rather than worsted I will probably carry another yarn along with. Hopefully tonight I get a chance to swatch. Well I'm off to the next towns Christmas tree lighting with our church. I volunteered to help make coffee and hot chocolate for the onlookers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks for the great start Bev. Your vest is looking good. It appears you have 4 yarns so you can switch one color out every few rows - I like that it's stripes


Yes, that is what I am doing. I didn't explain that too well, did I? I'll get more pictures and stuff up a little later. I'm in the middle of getting lunch. 

Have fun with your hot chocolate and stuff.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I, too, will be cheering from the sidelines. I'm less than a week away from our big Holiday Fair and the shackles are around my angles and tethered in the kitchen for the rest of the week. Then I get to clean up and put everything away and try and get my house in order for guests coming on the 17th. Just a couple of days ago, Mother Nature sent use more than a day of high winds, but on Friday they were very gusty and it toppled one of the large trees in my Mom's yard. The bad news is that it took out a 7 foot high fence with it. So, it looks like I'll be working with wire and chain saw instead of yarn in the near future (after I get the shackles off). Happy Knitting -- I'm looking forward to seeing all of your progress.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my Belle. What a combination-wire and chainsaw. Remember to breathe while shackled and take care when working with the chainsaw.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Belle. What a combination-wire and chainsaw. Remember to breathe while shackled and take care when working with the chainsaw.


That does not sound good :thumbdown:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take care, Belle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...looks like I'll be working with wire and chain saw instead of yarn in the near future ...


Be careful but you do need to take a break in the evenings - pick up those sticks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle I hope you Holiday Fair will be a huge success
That certainly was some storm that blew through wasn't it!! gosh we charted over 4 inches of rain. closer to 5! The beach is a mess but then that is when it is best for savaging.. Fritz found lots of crab shells to growl at  We found a few nice pieces of wood and a shell or two.. mostly we burned off of some of our Thanksgiving feast


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like a lovely afternoon walk on the beach. Lots of rain though. Wow!

Here's some pictures of my fabric Magic Vest for sizing. The pictures aren't the best. DS and I both have colds and are a little tired.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Now on to repurposing. Here are a few videos that show what to look for in the thrift shop and how to unravel.











And here are directions for making your own niddy noddy if you so desire. I made the smaller one-the one with the shorter post in the middle. It is so much easier to work with than the longer one, especially if you have short arms.

http://theanticraft.com/book/lostpages/niddy.htm

The first thing to do is to take apart each seam, so that your sweater is in pieces. I would start with worsted weigh for the first one, so you can learn the techniques without having to deal with the lighter weights. I have found in my unraveling, when you are dealing with sweaters they unravel from the top down-front, back and sleeves. If you get stuck trying to take off a collar, just cut it off and take off the cut yarn till you get to the place that the yarn is whole and going from one side to the other. Then unravel onto a niddy noddy. Then you can wash your hanks, roll them in a towel and step on it to get the water out. Then hang your hanks on hangers, then on the shower curtain. Hang an extra hanger in the bottom of your hanks to stretch some of the kinks out of your yarn. Always use plastic hangers. I have gotten rust on my yarn by using metal ones. When dry, wind the hanks into balls when you ready to use them. Here are some pictures of my process in getting ready for my Magic Vest.

If any one has picture of your unraveling feel free to post them. Also things that you have learned about repurposing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Now on to repurposing....


Oh - wow - I will need a block of time to follow through on all of this. Thank you so much.
I love the burgundy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. This is the first time I repurposed having an actual project in mind. It definitely keeps you moving. And this is the first time I repurposed a lace weight. Definitely a little more frustration, but look at all the yarn I got. 

It's more of a rust than burgundy, but I love the four colors together. I wasn't going to use the blue at first, then I was knitting something and realized there was blue and rust and how much the blue popped. And I had a blue cashmere sweater in my repurposing stash-yes, I do actually have one of those-and the rest is history.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pictures Bev!! I am in the process of reclaiming my yarn. The first one was a Mervyns Sweater and its is coming just fine. The other one was hand made and is still waiting for me to get to it.. I wish I could find a way to get my pics from my phone to the computer with out using up all my time.. I have a tracfone and everytime is try it uses up my phone time. 
I find it a lot of fun! expecially when you see these large balls of yarn you got for just a few dollars!! I have 2 that are super large and a large one.. plus the whole front and sleeve yet to do!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those colors are beautiful together. You have inspired me to get going on repurposing a sweater that I made for myself but it was way too big. It was a top-down sweater. I am up to the underarms and stuck. I sure can't figure out what I did, but it is a knotted mess. I have four balls wound up and ready to go though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Ronie.  It is a lot of fun. And the end result is great. When I think of how much I would have had to spend to get those piles of cashmere, it amazes me that I spent only $6 on the three large ones and, maybe, $2 for the smaller one. And the cashmere is a dream to knit with.

Good for you, Toni.  Some times I just cut when I get in a mess like that. Then you can pick up past the knot and continue unraveling.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi Bev, thank you for hosting, great start. I won't be making the vest, I'm up to my eyeballs with the baby shawl and blanket I need to make as quickly as possible. However I will be following this thread and everyone's progress. I have to say I love these Lace Parties, everyone makes it so much fun, what a great group you all are &#128158;


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone. First, thanks for your comments and cautions about chainsaws and wire. As it turns out I am a wimp. I refuse to learn to use the "big" chainsaw, but I'm mean with my little electric 14" chain saw. It isn't the thing a man would pick up and use for a job, but it is light weight and I can handle it without fear of hurting myself -- I've come to like my legs and other appendages. 

Second, Bev to add to your suggestions for re-purposing I just wanted to share that I have used my umbrella swift rather than a niddy-noddy to wind up unraveled yarn. My swift has a small nob on the top of it which I can use to turn the swift and it works just great for me. I never thought of hanging a hanger at the bottom of a washed hank. The last time I re-purposed, the wool had really taken on the "kink" from knitting -- so I put some dried beans in a zip loc bag and hung those at the bottom of the hanks which I suspended from a broom handle between two chairs (shower wasn't an option -- had a sliding door). Your suggestions are very useful and thanks for taking the time to share them.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Belle, for telling us about using an umbrella swift. I have an Amish swift and I would have to spend the time bent over it-ow my back.  But for those who have an umbrella swift, it sounds as if it would work great.  I also wondered if a back of a chair would work, if you could lean it over in order to sit and wind.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, thanks for all the information. Love the do it yourself middy noddy. One of these days I will make a trip to the thrift shop, maybe especially in NJ. There was one I stopped at a couple years ago and I bought 3 things for me that were like brand new for maybe $5 or 6 each. So I will drag my sister there or find a closer one to her. But I'm in no rush. 
Are you working your edges the way the pattern states? To knit the first border stitch and slip the last stitch purl wise? I am finding that is a nice edge on my swatch, but with the even number of stitches every odd row you then have to knit 2 stitches in a row to keep the seed stitch pattern. It looks OK but I will add a stitch to the swatch and see how that looks. Then I believe I won't make the mistake of not knitting the 2 stitches. 
So I dug up the Amazing yarn and it is worsted weight and seems to be a good match to the gauge. I have 6 skeins of the same color way which adds up to 882 yards - and 3 skeins of another color. So I believe that I will cast on with one of the odd skeins and use about half of it and then use the other half at the end to keep it even.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, Yes I am doing the edges as she suggests. I find I don't have trouble remembering the k2 at the beginning of each row, because the second stitch is always a purl which you should knit, of course. But find the edging you like and go for it. After all it is your Magic Vest. And we know for a fact we turn out diverse projects.  And that is the beauty of the Lace Party.

Looking forward to how your Amazing yarn turns out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great start. Thank you for hosting, Bev. I was going to join in but with the Great Wedding Shawl Disaster I am going to be cheering from the side lines :thumbup:


God Bless you dear! I know it WILL be beautiful (again).


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I am also using "amazing" - I have ten skeins of it I bought for a project now forgotten, and that should do it. Just swatching now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Isn't this something.. I am using Universal Basic that is very similar to the Amazing yarn. I have several skeins I think I have plenty.. It will be interesting to see how each of these turn out  
The Panel Jacket I made had us slip the first stitch and purl the last stitch .. it worked out fine with my sample and I really like the way it looks too..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

seadog said:


> I am also using "amazing" - I have ten skeins of it I bought for a project now forgotten, and that should do it. Just swatching now.


Yay! I do hope you post pics when done so we can compare. 
Well I have cast on with the second color skein. I do hope it looks OK and that I don't have to frog and start again after I get some of the good color going.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to enjoy this magic vest, even if I can't be knitting it! I have a gingerbread "house" (it's actually all sorts of constructionsours is a windmill) contest this week... we and another couple always enter, and have great, but time consuming fun creating our annual masterpiece!!! Not to mention some more hats that must be done for Christmas... Oh, dear...


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't post much at all, I love the lace party threads, which I have been a lurker on since I joined KP. I knit along, I just don't talk much. But I do want to thank you all for being here!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

seadog said:


> I don't post much at all, I love the lace party threads, which I have been a lurker on since I joined KP. I knit along, I just don't talk much. But I do want to thank you all for being here!


That's OK, we're happy to hear from you when the mood strikes. And you are welcome on behalf of all of us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Somewhere along the way on KP, I learned to slip the first stitch purl-wise and knit the last. It gives a very nice, smooth finish on the edge. It is an ingrained habit now and I use it on almost everything I knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That was a lot of interesting info, Bev. I have bookmarked it for the future :thumbup: I can feel the enthusiasm crackling in the air :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's for a great start to this LP, Bev. I think I am going to sit this one out as I just have so much on at present. However, I will be reading along. Repurposing sounds very interesting and something I had never thought of doing before.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my latest finished shawl. This is the second one from this pattern, and is a gift for a friend. It has mainly holiday motifs, snowflakes, flames wreaths and trees. I omitted the candy canes and knit the flames instead. I was thinking this morning that if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.
Sue


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Sue..that's a great shawl! Your friend is going to be feeling so appreciated... A lucky lady! 
I can't imagine putting that much effort into a tree skirt, pretty as it would be in color; but it would make a festive touch as a table cover during the holidays!!



britgirl said:


> Here is my latest finished shawl. This is the second one from this pattern, and is a gift for a friend. It has mainly holiday motifs, snowflakes, flames wreaths and trees. I omitted the candy canes and knit the flames instead. I was thinking this morning that if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.
> Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, another gorgeous one!! Quite lovely. Your friend will love it!! I love the idea of a table cover, Mary.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. Sue I agree with Mary that would make a great Christmas Table skirt!!  it is very nice and I love its size.. I swear between you and Jane the two of you could open a shop and actually make some money! Your both so fast and your work is stunning..

I have 3 things going at once so I have to spread myself out... I got some of my MV worked on last night and its coming along nice.. I have to decide on color placement... and see when and where to put them  

Have a wonderful day everyone..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. Sue I agree with Mary that would make a great Christmas Table skirt!!  it is very nice and I love its size.. I swear between you and Jane the two of you could open a shop and actually make some money! Your both so fast and your work is stunning..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Ronie, isn't color play the funnest part?!?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest finished shawl.


Another lovely shawl, Sue. So even & precise.


> ...if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.


That is a great idea. It could be knit with a heavier weight for a larger size. Of course, candy canes would be in order, then!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest finished shawl. This is the second one from this pattern, and is a gift for a friend. It has mainly holiday motifs, snowflakes, flames wreaths and trees. I omitted the candy canes and knit the flames instead. I was thinking this morning that if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.
> Sue


So beautiful Sue, you friend is so lucky and I'm sure she will love it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I swear between you and Jane the two of you could open a shop and actually make some money! Your both so fast and your work is stunning..


I agree these two ladies are amazing and very talented💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

What a beautiful shawl, Sue! I never thought of using something like this for a Christmas Tree skirt. What an incredible sight that would be!

Have a great day, all!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- very nice indeed. Love looking at your work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest finished shawl. This is the second one from this pattern, and is a gift for a friend. It has mainly holiday motifs, snowflakes, flames wreaths and trees. I omitted the candy canes and knit the flames instead. I was thinking this morning that if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.
> Sue


Lovely work Sue. Is there a pattern name?
I like the idea of table top cover and Christmas tree skirt. With fur kids I have a small tree on a table.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for a great start to the new LP, Bev! That was very wise of you to begin your Magic Vest sooner than the rest. Those colors do look wonderful together. :thumbup:


I agree. Great start and those colors are really good together.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia,

Here is the link to it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rapt-for-the-holidays-holiday-mkal-2014


triciad19 said:


> Lovely work Sue. Is there a pattern name?
> I like the idea of table top cover and Christmas tree skirt. With fur kids I have a small tree on a table.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great start to a new LP week Bev. Thanks for all the great photos. While I will not be doing the Magic Vest I will enjoy watching everyone else's progress


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, you are amazing! Lovely gift for your friend.

I have cats so a lace tree skirt is not an option, lol. I have to make a cardboard skirt so that the little buggers don't push the fabric skirt into the water pan which would wick all the water out and leave a soggy mess on the floor. But at least these cats don't climb the "giant pine scented cat toy". 

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

seadog said:


> I don't post much at all, I love the lace party threads, which I have been a lurker on since I joined KP. I knit along, I just don't talk much. But I do want to thank you all for being here!


I'm much the same. Really enjoy everyone here. I won't be joining in the magic vest mini-KAL but looking forward to following along.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest finished shawl. This is the second one from this pattern, and is a gift for a friend. It has mainly holiday motifs, snowflakes, flames wreaths and trees. I omitted the candy canes and knit the flames instead. I was thinking this morning that if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.
> Sue


That is absolutely beautiful, Sue!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

seadog said:


> I don't post much at all, I love the lace party threads, which I have been a lurker on since I joined KP. I knit along, I just don't talk much. But I do want to thank you all for being here!


Another follower here.

I have knitted lace since I began (aged 10) and it's still my primary interest.
I'm trying to complete the "Japanese Feather Baby Blanket", shared on KP earlier this year, before Christmas!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

brain56 said:


> ...I'm trying to complete the "Japanese Feather Baby Blanket", shared on KP earlier this year, before Christmas!


Progress pic. please.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, please, Brain56, pictures. The name sounds wonderful.

You are welcome all for the start. I was happy to have something to share.  And thanks for the complements on the colors of my MV. I am so pleased and thankful for the garage sale that gave me three of those colors.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Thanx for an interesting start Bev. I too, have a things to be recycled pile(stash) Been down with the FLU the past week and a 1/2. By the time I was able to get back to my confuser, I had a very full back log to get through. So DS and I spent most of Tkgiving asleep! Anyway, it's nice to see all of you again and follow your progress. Sue, Your shawl came out beautiful, nice work! Melanie be thankful they don't climb the pine scented cat toy. When DS was little we had dogs & cats. I can't even count the # of times I came home to find the tree all over the livingroom! And the the kids just laughing!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, you are amazing! Lovely gift for your friend.
> 
> I have cats so a lace tree skirt is not an option, lol. I have to make a cardboard skirt so that the little buggers don't push the fabric skirt into the water pan which would wick all the water out and leave a soggy mess on the floor. But at least these cats don't climb the "giant pine scented cat toy".
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I found.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-eyelet-shawl

Thinking about using my 'sunrise' yarn I got last week for this.

Jane, do you think I could use the star stitch on the spine??? Could you give me the link to the star stitch spine shawl, so I can look it over???


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my latest finished shawl. This is the second one from this pattern, and is a gift for a friend. It has mainly holiday motifs, snowflakes, flames wreaths and trees. I omitted the candy canes and knit the flames instead. I was thinking this morning that if knit in Christmas red or green colours it might make a nice Christmas tree skirt.
> Sue


That is a stunner :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, lovely pattern and I have it in my library. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great start to a new LP week Bev. Thanks for all the great photos. While I will not be doing the Magic Vest I will enjoy watching everyone else's progress


There is a ditto to this from me- I am between projects at present- having to collect needles for my next guernsey project in the traditional 5 ply- it is a lovely deep greenish colour- called sea spay I think, no it is actually Ocean Deep. I have to do a swatch. I want to work from Starmore's Eriskay design, but in our climate it is a bit pointless trying to match her gauge.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Love the discussion on repurposing yarn. What a marvelous idea! Thanks all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!!! just a quick note to let you know I read the posts.. I might be able to take a pic Bev... I'll see what it looks like then I'll share.. I played with my camera and the Canon site all afternoon yesterday and it seems like I can take indoor pics and not outside ones.. must be a shutter problem.. hubby said not to worry about it that Santa will help me out... lets hope he can find a nice one for a decent price


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is what I get when taking a picture out side 
If anyone is a camera expert I would love to get this thing working great again..  The battery I thought I needed is just for the date and time


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone!!! just a quick note to let you know I read the posts.. I might be able to take a pic Bev... I'll see what it looks like then I'll share.. I played with my camera and the Canon site all afternoon yesterday and it seems like I can take indoor pics and not outside ones.. must be a shutter problem.. hubby said not to worry about it that Santa will help me out... lets hope he can find a nice one for a decent price


Ronie, those are lovely colors. Good luck with the camera. Maybe there is a way to set the shutter speed according to the light. I am so useless with a camera if it isn't all automatic I can't get a picture. At least with digital I can see if the picture is good or not instantly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found...


Thanks for the link - you know what I did with it...


> Thinking about using my 'sunrise' yarn I got last week for this.


Oh - want to see that knit up! Do I get credit for christening it?


> Jane, do you think I could use the star stitch on the spine???


Not sure if it would be too dense - but there are two other possibilities that I could picture there.


> Could you give me the link to the star stitch spine shawl, so I can look it over???


This would be Arum. Here is the link to the pattern but since the mystery is still in progress, she doesn't have a picture of it there. You can check the projects list though.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arum-shawl-mkal

The faux cable that I have used in a couple of patterns, I think would work well in that spine. Dee used it in Tristano : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tristano-shawl
Another is the variation used in Dee's Iolanthe: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/iolanthe-shawl

I can explain how to do the stitch when/if you pick one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for your research, Jane. So many choices. I thought someone put up a finished shawl with the star stitch in the spine. Maybe I will check back on last weeks thread and see if I can find it.

And yes, you get credit for the name.  I am loving the yarn even more now that I see those colors for what they are.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Progress pic. please.


When I am a little further along.
I'm as slow as molasses, compared with most of you!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I found it. It was yours and Sue's Alum with the star stitch spine. I would like to do that if possible. I think it's a striking spine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...the star stitch spine. I would like to do that if possible. I think it's a striking spine.


Here is how it is done:
3/7: (k3tog, yo, k3tog, yo, k3tog, yo, k3tog) all in the same 3 sts. 3 sts gathered and increased to 7.
Hmmm - just occurs to me that this could cause problems because the stitch count increases. In Arum, the extra stitches are worked into the pattern


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I will have to try it out when I get to it and see what I can work out. Thanks, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I will have to try it out when I get to it and see what I can work out. Thanks, Jane.


Okay - follow up:
The 3/7 is worked every 2nd RS row i.e. every 4th row. 
The stitches are just purled on the WS.
You could eliminate the YO at either side of centre - that would account for 2 of the increased stitches.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone. Forgot it was Sunday with new thread here and was wondering where everyone disappeared. That is what happens when you do Thursday's dinner on Sunday--week gets turned around.

Just read all 5 pages and so much going on here already. Bev, you inspired me to stop at the local Sal's Boutique to see if they had anything for repurposing. Nada. Not a single possibility. Did take a few minutes to try and study the seams but given the fine thread on most of them very hard to see if the edges of the sections were cut. I need a salvage trip to NYC for this effort. 

I think your repurposed yarn will look great on this project.

Jane--I cannot seem to wrap my mind around this star stitch. I am not getting how to do the K3tog, YO 3x in the same stitch. Am I reading this wrong? Is my brain just to fried to take it in clearly?

Chris--I think that Amazing yarn will look amazing on this project.

I will be watching on the sidelines on this LP KAL again but anticipating some great looking pieces to emerge.

Jane--if I didn't say it already, the Ashton parade looks great. Thanks for all your energy putting it together.

I have begun to read my new book Moorhouse Farms Merino Knitting. It has a lot of charm with its information on the history of the Merino sheep and its resurrection in the US. Most of the patterns are pretty simple but very sharp. Well the author is/was a graphic designer and along with her interest in nature her designs are striking.

I know I missed many ideas and comments as there has been so much. Let me just say, this is a great beginning of a new discussion and knitting thread.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This is what I get when taking a picture out side
> If anyone is a camera expert I would love to get this thing working great again..  The battery I thought I needed is just for the date and time


Are you shooting towards the sun? You might want to make sure the red-eye feature is turned on too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I would not say I'm an expert...but with the digital non-slr camera I can preview and keep the clearer photos. The only blurry ones I have kept are the ones I took while in car or train (in movement). I'm not counting the lighting problems...that's me trying to learn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I would not say I'm an expert...but with the digital non-slr camera I can preview and keep the clearer photos. The only blurry ones I have kept are the ones I took while in car or train (in movement). I'm not counting the lighting problems...that's me trying to learn.


It is any picture outside.. The one I showed was of my flower pots  it was working great then all of a sudden it wasn't... I was taking pictures at my daughters B-day and the last one of her and my boy was striped then the next ones were all white.. I messed around with the settings while on the Canon site and I was able to get inside pictures ok but outside ones didn't focus or even show.. plus my screen I look at is black.. I have to use the eye viewer to see what I am taking a picture of. I do value your opinion and I do think it has something to do with the light..!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It is any picture outside.. The one I showed was of my flower pots  it was working great then all of a sudden it wasn't... I was taking pictures at my daughters B-day and the last one of her and my boy was striped then the next ones were all white.. I messed around with the settings while on the Canon site and I was able to get inside pictures ok but outside ones didn't focus or even show.. plus my screen I look at is black.. I have to use the eye viewer to see what I am taking a picture of. I do value your opinion and I do think it has something to do with the light..!!


Ronie -- this happened to me about 5 years ago with a Canon one-shot camera. I sent an e-mail to Cannon and very quickly got a response which led to a me-to-a-real person conversation and a request that I ship the camera to them for repair. It had a known manufacturing defect and they repaired it and paid for shipping both ways. I couldn't have been happier with the quality of their service.

My problem started the same as you describe eventually coming to an end when the led panel went black.

Good Luck with this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--I cannot seem to wrap my mind around this star stitch. ...


I started trying to explain this but just couldn't do it without writing half a book. Must be a video somewhere. I'll look.


> Jane--if I didn't say it already, the Ashton parade looks great. Thanks for all your energy putting it together.


You & - everyone else - are welcome. There wasn't much to it, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... this star stitch...


This was the only type of start stitch that I could get a video of - done on the purl side.




I'll have another look.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Tamarque*, I found a video with the star stitch done knit-wise but she is knitting through the back loops - not sure how much difference that makes as long as it's consistent. Only done once, though, not 3 times.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- this happened to me about 5 years ago with a Canon one-shot camera. I sent an e-mail to Cannon and very quickly got a response which led to a me-to-a-real person conversation and a request that I ship the camera to them for repair. It had a known manufacturing defect and they repaired it and paid for shipping both ways. I couldn't have been happier with the quality of their service.
> 
> My problem started the same as you describe eventually coming to an end when the led panel went black.
> 
> Good Luck with this.


Thank you so much!! I will call them and let them know what happened  It is a PowerShot A410... it is old but as long as it worked I was happy


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you so much!! I will call them and let them know what happened  It is a PowerShot A410... it is old but as long as it worked I was happy


I hope they can fix it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I hope things work out with your camera.

Well, I did it. I cast on and knit a few rows of the Super Eyelet Shawl. Sigh! Another WIP. I am tired and have a cold. I am up too late. That is not why it happened though. It happened because I wanted to start it. . .just to see how the colors would work.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

What beautiful yarn. Something to check out after Christmas.

Peggy


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I did it. I cast on and knit a few rows of the Super Eyelet Shawl. Sigh! Another WIP. I am tired and have a cold. I am up too late. That is not why it happened though. It happened because I wanted to start it. . .just to see how the colors would work.


(Chuckle) WIP. Here I am trying to get Christmas gifts made and I added another WIP, too. Mine is a half circle shawl with lace along the bottom. It is a cheveron lace edging found on Pick A Stitch. The top is stockinette with yo on the increase rows.

So far I have 2 ear warmers finished. There has been a lot of pattern testing to come up with what I liked. Choices: DIY Braided headband, Simple Braided headband, and Hot Mess headband. Some will be made with Red Heart reflective yarn for those out early in the morning or late evenings.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I cast on and knit a few rows of the Super Eyelet Shawl...


Have you figured out how to incorporate the star stitch?


> It happened because I wanted to start it. . .just to see how the colors would work.


Well, my dear, it is obvious that you have no self discipline.
Says the person with 5 advent scarf patterns lined up - not to mention 2 MKALs on the go plus Iolanthe & Rapt in Green, et al. _ *However*_ , I have resisted casting on Alcea & Lilyanna plus a sweater promised to my friend, socks for another, ... See how i am exercising self-control?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This was the only type of start stitch that I could get a video of - done on the purl side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, think I've got it. I see what is meant by doing the K3tog in the same stitch 3x. What was missing is info to leave the 3 original stitches on the left needle after pulling thru the new stitch for the right needle. Do the YO and repeat the K3tog in the original 3 st. Will try it in the a.m. Truly, a picture says 1000 words. It is such a nice stitch and used as that spine detail is quite unique and beautiful. That was such a clever design feature.
-------------------------

I am so impatient sometimes. Just tried it with a merino/alpaca yarn that was on some needles. Used the P3Tog as it is easier to do. What I couldn't see was the hole in the base of the star stitch that you have in your shawl. It may be that my yarn was a worsted wt and you were using a finer yarn with larger needle?

Did you do that star stitch every RS row, or did you have a couple of rows beta the star rows?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I am so impatient sometimes....


I guess we are all like that - see something we like & want to try it - which is why we end up with multiple WIPs.


> What I couldn't see was the hole in the base of the star stitch that you have in your shawl. It may be that my yarn was a worsted wt and you were using a finer yarn with larger needle?


That _*might*_ explain it, I suppose. I would think that it should show up regardless. Did you just do the example from the video or did you do the 3/7 version?


> Did you do that star stitch every RS row, or did you have a couple of rows beta the star rows?


I explained this to Bev in a follow-up:
The 3/7 is worked every 2nd RS row i.e. every 4th row. 
The stitches are just purled on the WS.

Here is a hat & scarf set that I did using the version shown in the video.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I explained this to Bev in a follow-up:
> The 3/7 is worked every 2nd RS row i.e. every 4th row.
> The stitches are just purled on the WS.
> 
> Here is a hat & scarf set that I did using the version shown in the video.


Nice set Jane! And I see you are doing a great job of using self control with your projects...(snickers)

Sue, I love your shawl.

Brain56, I am looking forward to seeing your project. 

Ronnie, hope your camera gets worked out. (You could always do with a new one 

Bev, I have a shawl in mind that I plan on working M1's (simple thumb cast on stitches) instead of YO's. But it is not a triangle shawl so it won't matter if it affects the shape much by not being open.

Tamarque thanks for the info on callaloo in the other thread.

I really need to get dressed in a flash and get out the door to work. See you all later.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thank you so much!! I will call them and let them know what happened It is a PowerShot A410... it is old but as long as it worked I was happy


My Canon (digital) is older - Canon PowerShot A400. Still running nicely. Maybe you didn't change the AA battery fast enough. Not a criticism as that type will "sugar" even if you're using Duracell. I like the button batteries (the CS-2032 is what I consider a computer main-board battery - is being used for medical and flashlight power source now).

The button batteries simply quit working without oozing stuff! You don't have to wash your hands as long after you pry THEM out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Nice set Jane! And I see you are doing a great job of using self control with your projects...(snickers)
> 
> Sue, I love your shawl.
> 
> ...


Just thought I would mention a difference in American English and British English I hear snicker as derogatory- like snigger. which in some meanings is definitely not nice.
I am well aware of the candy bar, Snicker, which I guess is why you all find it harmless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I explained this to Bev in a follow-up:
> The 3/7 is worked every 2nd RS row i.e. every 4th row.
> The stitches are just purled on the WS.
> 
> Here is a hat & scarf set that I did using the version shown in the video.


The crocheted (bedspread?) is magnificent, Jane. Do I remember you posting that once before?

Does anyone remember a link to the Channel Island cast on, preferably with written instructions?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I explained this to Bev in a follow-up:
> The 3/7 is worked every 2nd RS row i.e. every 4th row.
> The stitches are just purled on the WS.
> 
> Here is a hat & scarf set that I did using the version shown in the video.


Beautiful set Jane 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The crocheted (bedspread?) is magnificent, Jane. Do I remember you posting that once before?


Thank you.
It is a tablecloth... & I think that I may have shown it when I hosted my first LP.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful set Jane 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> It is a tablecloth... & I think that I may have shown it when I hosted my first LP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The crocheted (bedspread?) is magnificent, Jane. Do I remember you posting that once before?
> 
> Does anyone remember a link to the Channel Island cast on, preferably with written instructions?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you.
> It is a tablecloth... & I think that I may have shown it when I hosted my first LP.


Jane, I have seen your beautiful tablecloth before and commented on your page some time ago, but I am very happy to say it again, it's gorgeous 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Does anyone remember a link to the Channel Island cast on, preferably with written instructions?


Here is one with written instructions plus pictures.
http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/08_2005_stitch_of_the_month.htm
Also a YouTube demo - I looked at a few & I thought this one was clearest.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have seen your beautiful tablecloth before ... it's gorgeous 💞


Thanks, Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is one with written instructions plus pictures.
> http://www.haveayarn.ca/stitch/08_2005_stitch_of_the_month.htm
> Also a YouTube demo - I looked at a few & I thought this one was clearest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No, can't open it without Microsoft office, 2010.

But Jane has come up trumps!

Thanks for the effort Kaixixang!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so Jane...


You are very welcome 
It looks quite nice in the sample that I saw of a finished piece - not sure which video it was. What are you using it for?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I explained this to Bev in a follow-up:
> The 3/7 is worked every 2nd RS row i.e. every 4th row.
> The stitches are just purled on the WS.
> 
> Here is a hat & scarf set that I did using the version shown in the video.


Thanx Jane. The hat looks very comfy--a nice squooshy stitch in worsted I assume. Will have to try it in a pattern for real. It is a stitch that I previously looked at but never was motivated to try in pattern. Now I am. Funny, and in this case fun, how little things can open you up to new ideas.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, my dear, it is obvious that you have no self discipline.
> Says the person with 5 advent scarf patterns lined up - not to mention 2 MKALs on the go plus Iolanthe & Rapt in Green, et al. _ *However*_ , I have resisted casting on Alcea & Lilyanna plus a sweater promised to my friend, socks for another, ... See how i am exercising self-control?


I see I have to take lessons from you.  But I'm not sure I have enough yarn in my stash. Hmmm. That does it, off to buy more yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Jane. The hat looks very comfy...


The pattern is available free through Mary Maxim:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knotted-aran-hat-and-scarf
I made the scarf a bit longer & grafted the ends together to make a cowl of it - since that is what the recipient wanted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You are very welcome
> It looks quite nice in the sample that I saw of a finished piece - not sure which video it was. What are you using it for?


I need to figure out my swatch for my beautiful sea green Guernsey yarn I've bought - the true English 5 ply in worsted spun yarn- NOT what the Americans call Worsted weight, at all. this is between 4 ply and DK. a dark sea green - because I am no sylph these days I have to start drafting my patterns- I will be using some of Starmore's Eriskay Guernsey design, in her Fishermen's Sweaters as a starting point- I have a lot of drafting to do- once I have my swatch right- I know what size needles I will use- but I have been so spaced out with anxiety- I ripped out the swatch BEFORE I had figured my STITCH count. GRRRRRRRR.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I see I have to take lessons from you....


Always glad to lead by example.


> That does it, off to buy more yarn.


Good plan.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...but I have been so spaced out with anxiety...


Getting immersed in an interesting project should help relieve some of that stress.


> I ripped out the swatch BEFORE I had figured my STITCH count. GRRRRRRRR.


Bummer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Bummer!


Lurker 2 wrote:
...but I have been so spaced out with anxiety...

Getting immersed in an interesting project should help relieve some of that stress.
Quote:
I ripped out the swatch BEFORE I had figured my STITCH count. GRRRRRRRR.

Bummer!


> Although it takes a long time- it was what I spent last summer doing- while I was preparing for the Guernsey Workshop. When you have drafted by hand rather than computer, you are well on the way to getting your count right.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your hat and cowl are gorgeous. I did not work with the star stitch, but now I can see I really want to add that to the shawl. So, I will have to spend some time doing that.

So, want to meet up at the LYS?? For the purchasing of more yarn, that is.

Julie, sending hugs. So sorry about the anxiety. Life is always harder when dealing with uncertainties.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The pattern is available free through Mary Maxim:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knotted-aran-hat-and-scarf
> I made the scarf a bit longer & grafted the ends together to make a cowl of it - since that is what the recipient wanted.


got it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your hat and cowl are gorgeous.


Thank you 


> So, want to meet up at the LYS?? ...


Sure - what time?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - what time?


Wish I could come too 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Wish I could come too 💞


Sure, why not?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sure, why not?


Sadly I'm too far away 😥


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I had bad luck with Canon digitals a few years ago. I hope the company has gotten better at repairing them, because when they work well, they are awesome! It sounds as though Santa has got your back!!



Ronie said:


> It is any picture outside.. The one I showed was of my flower pots  it was working great then all of a sudden it wasn't... I was taking pictures at my daughters B-day and the last one of her and my boy was striped then the next ones were all white.. I messed around with the settings while on the Canon site and I was able to get inside pictures ok but outside ones didn't focus or even show.. plus my screen I look at is black.. I have to use the eye viewer to see what I am taking a picture of. I do value your opinion and I do think it has something to do with the light..!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Sadly I'm too far away 😥


So am I.
Bev is about 2800km from me - we'd only be together virtually.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So am I.
> Bev is about 2800km from me - we'd only be together virtually.


We would have loads of fun 😀


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> We would have loads of fun 😀


Ab-so-lute-ly!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Canon products---I had a horrible experience with Canon several years ago. Bottom line, they refused to admit there was problem until the week after the warranty ran out. Cannot begin to describe the documented hours spent on the phone with them getting nowheres. After 5 yrs I wound up confusing/embarassing Staples where I originally bought the product, and was also about to spend a big chunk of money on electronic equipment for my daughter, that the store took some responsibility and returned my money. Vowed to never buy a Canon product again and haven't. My daughter, who does photography has recommended Canon, but I will never buy their stuff again. It is bad enough to be frustrated with defective product, but to pay for being insulted and abused? Uh, uh!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.... Jane I love the hat and cowl.. not to mention the table cloth! I love the star stitch it is easy when you get going and is very nice for a background stitch  I did the last pattern DFL gave us and its whole body was the star stitch.. some call it the Trinity stitch and I am sure there is another name for it too... 

I finished a doggie jacket last night!! I should of never started it but was in the mood for putting something else on the needles... like I need more projects  
Or yarn!! my closet is becoming overloaded.. I think I need to do one of those throws where you tie all the ends together...  at least then I'll get rid of some of my little balls of yarn..
My client gave me some little balls of yarn yesterday too... I have no idea what it is but I do know there was a small ball of crochet thread that was wound on a wooden spool!!! this is new to me.. 
The spool says 'Heminway's Texto Oriental Dye made in Watertown Conn. USA It is very pretty little thing and I'm not sure if its cotton or silk.. the rest was recaptured yarn from something I'll have to dig through and see 

Julie!! Snicker is like giggle.. or another way of expressing ourselves with out the common LOL!!  

Did anyone notice the cyber sale with Craftsy?? their classes are on sale for $19.00 Hmmm I kind of thought that most were that price.. did they jump up in price and now the normal price is the sale price?? or do they think we wouldn't notice...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.... Jane I love the hat and cowl.. not to mention the table cloth! I love the star stitch it is easy when you get going and is very nice for a background stitch  I did the last pattern DFL gave us and its whole body was the star stitch.. some call it the Trinity stitch and I am sure there is another name for it too...
> 
> I finished a doggie jacket last night!! I should of never started it but was in the mood for putting something else on the needles... like I need more projects
> Or yarn!! my closet is becoming overloaded.. I think I need to do one of those throws where you tie all the ends together...  at least then I'll get rid of some of my little balls of yarn..
> ...


I know that! it is just that to us it is very close to Snigger which is much more negative- and it grates on my ear- I am not grumbling- just pointing out one of those differences in our joint language!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.... Jane I love the hat and cowl.. not to mention the table cloth! I love the star stitch it is easy when you get going and is very nice for a background stitch  I did the last pattern DFL gave us and its whole body was the star stitch.. some call it the Trinity stitch and I am sure there is another name for it too...
> 
> I finished a doggie jacket last night!! I should of never started it but was in the mood for putting something else on the needles... like I need more projects
> Or yarn!! my closet is becoming overloaded.. I think I need to do one of those throws where you tie all the ends together...  at least then I'll get rid of some of my little balls of yarn..
> ...


Ronie--Craftsy prices are usually listed at $29.95 or $39.95. However, they all seem to "go on sale." It is a non-stop marketing tactic.

Regarding the spool of crochet thread: you can do a burn test to see what it might be. You can look this up online. Different yarns will burn differently. Have you tried to do an online search for this yarn or the company? Fortunate that you have the company name. You may discover an interesting piece of history in your hands.

Also, to snicker is a little bit more than a giggle. It is a negative thing. Like giggling, it is a held back expression, as opposed to an outright laugh. But it is a way to make a negative response.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

My problems with Canon were intensified by the weeks and weeks they kept my first camera "fixing" it. When it finally (after a couple of cranky phone calls from me)returned, I don't think it was the same camera. The problem that I sent it back for was no longer there, but instead it burned through the battery at lightening speed. And there was something funky about the serial number. I didn't pursue the matter though, as I was just so annoyed. Then I stupidly got another Canon (they really are fantastic when they work) and went through a somewhat abbreviated version of the old story. I doubt that they are as bad now as they were back then...they'd never stay in business! I miss the good old days when you bought your camera at a proper camera shop, and when it developed a problem, there were people who could actually fix it right there!



tamarque said:


> Canon products---I had a horrible experience with Canon several years ago. Bottom line, they refused to admit there was problem until the week after the warranty ran out. Cannot begin to describe the documented hours spent on the phone with them getting nowheres. After 5 yrs I wound up confusing/embarassing Staples where I originally bought the product, and was also about to spend a big chunk of money on electronic equipment for my daughter, that the store took some responsibility and returned my money. Vowed to never buy a Canon product again and haven't. My daughter, who does photography has recommended Canon, but I will never buy their stuff again. It is bad enough to be frustrated with defective product, but to pay for being insulted and abused? Uh, uh!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Love the hat and cowl, Jane. It looks beautifully squooshy :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning, busy ladies!

It sounds like everything is "under control" in the WIP's department. I'm so glad that I am not the only one in that situation.  

Thanks for the link for the Channel Cast On. Can that be used for sweaters also?

That hat and scarf pattern are really pretty, Jane. They look so soft and warm.

I hope the camera problems can get fixed quickly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Love the hat and cowl, Jane. It looks beautifully squooshy :thumbup:


Thank you. The yarn worked up nicely - Mary Maxim Aran Irish Tweed - listed as worsted but slightly thinner than the Red Heart yarn which it resembles.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...That hat and scarf pattern are really pretty, Jane. They look so soft and warm...


I did these for my niece - she loves to keep herself bundled up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> My problems with Canon were intensified by the weeks and weeks they kept my first camera "fixing" it. When it finally (after a couple of cranky phone calls from me)returned, I don't think it was the same camera. The problem that I sent it back for was no longer there, but instead it burned through the battery at lightening speed. And there was something funky about the serial number. I didn't pursue the matter though, as I was just so annoyed. Then I stupidly got another Canon (they really are fantastic when they work) and went through a somewhat abbreviated version of the old story. I doubt that they are as bad now as they were back then...they'd never stay in business! I miss the good old days when you bought your camera at a proper camera shop, and when it developed a problem, there were people who could actually fix it right there!


Can't say for sure, but typically these companies do not do repairs. They exchange for a refurbished unit which means they run a real fast test to see if it works in their shop and send it on to you. They should, but often/usually don't tell this to you so you need to know to ask. Unfortunately it is these rotten experiences that teach us what we should have been informed to begin with.

You have my commiseration completely


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy ladies!
> 
> It sounds like everything is "under control" in the WIP's department. I'm so glad that I am not the only one in that situation.
> 
> ...


No reason you can't use the Channel Island Cast On for sweaters. It can be very attractive--sleeves and sweater bottoms would create a unique look. Even doing it in a different color would add some pizzazz.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Never can have too much yarn. Funny though, my DH is wanting hints for Christmas, and I was going to say something related but I don't really need any more yarn. Maybe I should rethink that. Already I can't even remember what yarn I have, and it is like Christmas to look around and find things you didn't even remember. Would never repeat that to my DH, as he would say for months, "why are you buying more". Can never have too much.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The more the merrier!

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ab-so-lute-ly!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised. Thanks though for the reminder about their classes. I enrolled for a Shawl Design class two years ago, did a few classes and then forgot about it. Maybe finishing it should be one of my goals for next year?

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Never can have too much yarn. Funny though, my DH is wanting hints for Christmas, and I was going to say something related but I don't really need any more yarn. Maybe I should rethink that. Already I can't even remember what yarn I have, and it is like Christmas to look around and find things you didn't even remember. Would never repeat that to my DH, as he would say for months, "why are you buying more". Can never have too much.
> 
> Sue


Know that feeling well. Went thru a bunch of yarn a week ago and was surprised to see some of the skeins. Not working with acrylics very much and am actually thinking of trying to sell some of it. Is that total heresy or what?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Thanks though for the reminder about their classes. I enrolled for a Shawl Design class two years ago, did a few classes and then forgot about it. Maybe finishing it should be one of my goals for next year?
> 
> Sue


I signed up for that same class, took one lesson and got busy with other things. It is a good class though. :thumbup:

Thanks for the thoughts on the Channel Cast On. A contrasting color would be really nice for co and bo stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Good Morning, busy ladies!
> 
> It sounds like everything is "under control" in the WIP's department. I'm so glad that I am not the only one in that situation.
> 
> ...


YES indeed I believe it was invented for the Guernsey/Jersey!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah... "refurbished" in this case would have been fine, if it had in fact, been refurbished! Oh, well...water under the dam by now! I have had a Lumix for a couple of years now, and it is a fine little camera!



tamarque said:


> Can't say for sure, but typically these companies do not do repairs. They exchange for a refurbished unit which means they run a real fast test to see if it works in their shop and send it on to you. They should, but often/usually don't tell this to you so you need to know to ask. Unfortunately it is these rotten experiences that teach us what we should have been informed to begin with.
> 
> You have my commiseration completely


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful set Jane 💞


I agree. It's lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree. It's lovely.


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, studying up on the star stitch will be trying to see if I can work it in the pattern tonight.

Magic Vest??? What Magic Vest??? I am not easily distracted. Nope, not a bit. Getting ready to start into the arm holes. So my distraction (new shawl) will have to have a time limit.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> YES indeed I believe it was invented for the Guernsey/Jersey!


I thought it sounded familiar. I didn't use it then, but would be ready to give it a try now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Magic Vest??? What Magic Vest??? I am not easily distracted. Nope, not a bit. Getting ready to start into the arm holes. So my distraction (new shawl) will have to have a time limit.


  You're so silly!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Yeah... "refurbished" in this case would have been fine, if it had in fact, been refurbished! Oh, well...water under the dam by now! I have had a Lumix for a couple of years now, and it is a fine little camera!


But if refurbished they should let you know and tell you what kind of warranty they give--it is usually only 30 days!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, studying up on the star stitch will be trying to see if I can work it in the pattern tonight.
> 
> Magic Vest??? What Magic Vest??? I am not easily distracted. Nope, not a bit. Getting ready to start into the arm holes. So my distraction (new shawl) will have to have a time limit.


Was wondering if I should ask how the Magic Vest is going with you and everyone else?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lionbrand had this neat scarf today. It is designed to appeal to men but can be for women, too, depending on the yarn used. Pretty easy but interesting to work on I think. Think it would make a quick gift idea if bulky yarn were used.

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L40589.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Knit+Sky%27s+the+Limit+%23Scarfie&utm_content=6+Patterns+to+Get+You+Into+the+Holiday+Spirit%21&utm_campaign=Patterns20141202_Dec02


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention a difference in American English and British English I hear snicker as derogatory- like snigger. which in some meanings is definitely not nice.
> I am well aware of the candy bar, Snicker, which I guess is why you all find it harmless.


Interesting. Here snicker is like chuckle or giggle. I think of a group of little girls giggling together while playing and having fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Was wondering if I should ask how the Magic Vest is going with you and everyone else?


Yes, you should. Anyone want to post progress pictures?? Give us a gander at your yarn??


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Julie I miss understood you  I find a lot of the times that people in different country's say things differently than me.. and sometimes it sounds funny to me.. because as you said it sounds like something else in my language but means something different in another one.. the saying that got me cracking up every time I played in a game room was P.M.S.L (P my self laughing) and our bus line is P.S.L.... I crack up every time.. its my own personal joke that no one around me knows about.. LOL I told hubby one time but he for got. 

I am going to call the Canon company and talk to someone... I'll see what they can do for me.. as it sits now it is of no good.. Well mostly no good... 

Tanya that is a nice scarf.. I think your right it would be good for any gender..  I saw a scarf today that I am thinking could be on my January list of things to make..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw something in the newsletter that someone was looking for this stitch hopefully they get this news letter... here is a working link  http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/newsletter.php

I didn't get to it last night Bev but once I have some progress on it I'll try to post a pic


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the scarf patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh I'm sorry Julie I miss understood you  I find a lot of the times that people in different country's say things differently than me.. and sometimes it sounds funny to me.. because as you said it sounds like something else in my language but means something different in another one.. the saying that got me cracking up every time I played in a game room was P.M.S.L (P my self laughing) and our bus line is P.S.L.... I crack up every time.. its my own personal joke that no one around me knows about.. LOL I told hubby one time but he for got.
> 
> I am going to call the Canon company and talk to someone... I'll see what they can do for me.. as it sits now it is of no good.. Well mostly no good...
> 
> Tanya that is a nice scarf.. I think your right it would be good for any gender..  I saw a scarf today that I am thinking could be on my January list of things to make..


I saw that scarf, too and the red is certainly catching. It is a lace one, too. I think it needs to grow on me as the hole pattern reminds me a bit of the swiss cheese scarf that seems to irritate me--don't know why, but it does.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Lionbrand had this neat scarf today. It is designed to appeal to men...


Thanks for the link. I have a friend in France who keeps saying he wants me to make him something when I am working on my shawls, etc. I have done a number of scarves for his wife & daughter. He has never specified anything - but obviously feels left out. This might do the trick.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Interesting. Here snicker is like chuckle or giggle...


I agree with Julie & tamarque about the negative connotation of snicker. We would use this word to refer to a derisive laugh. I do realize that it wasn't meant in that vein here, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Snicker from Merriam Webster:

snick·er intransitive verb \&#712;sni-k&#601;r\
: to make a short, quiet laugh in a way that shows disrespect

this definition is close to the one Julie noted. in case you missed my previous post on this, it is a negative word/behavior. you do not want people snickering at you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I saw a scarf today ...


So nice in that cheery cherry red.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the link. I have a friend in France who keeps saying he wants me to make him something when I am working on my shawls, etc. I have done a number of scarves for his wife & daughter. He has never specified anything - but obviously feels left out. This might do the trick.


I think it would make a really nice gift for a man. Do you know what colors he likes? And if done in a nice blend, like something with alpaca, it could be very luxurious.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are really working on it.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Jane, studying up on the star stitch will be trying to see if I can work it in the pattern tonight.
> 
> Magic Vest??? What Magic Vest??? I am not easily distracted. Nope, not a bit. Getting ready to start into the arm holes. So my distraction (new shawl) will have to have a time limit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So nice in that cheery cherry red.


Red is such a winter color: red berries, red cardinals, and red scarves all with their high energy color to cheer us up


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Do you know what colors he likes? ...


Well, the French are very much into black & white. This guy doesn't fit into a the normal pattern of things, though. He used to perform in the circus until his hands got crippled up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with Julie & tamarque about the negative connotation of snicker. We would use this word to refer to a derisive laugh. I do realize that it wasn't meant in that vein here, though.


Jane, I am so glad to hear that you realized that it wasn't meant in a negative way at all. It was meant as a giggle/LOL. I can't even remember now what I was commenting on, I just feel like a total heel. With that said I am going to knit some because that always makes me feel better and I will neglect the other things that I should be doing. (Edited for spelling)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I am so glad to hear that you realized that it wasn't meant in a negative way at all.


Not at all - no problem. It was taken in context.


> I am going to knit some because that always makes me feel better ...


No need to feel bad but if it gives you an excuse to knit, by all means!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, we all know you and knew that you meant nothing nasty by what you said. So don't feel bad. But knitting sounds like a wonderful way to spend an evening.  I think I will join you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... I think I will join you.


Me, too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--not to worry --no one thought you meant anything negative. But now you, and perhaps some others, have learned something new about our language. 

I find there are many words that people use wrongly, often thinking they mean their opposite. I blame it on our poor education system which fails us in so many ways.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, the French are very much into black & white. This guy doesn't fit into a the normal pattern of things, though. He used to perform in the circus until his hands got crippled up.


How interesting. Does he still have that circus persona? Does he like to wear bright colors? Can you ask his wife what colors he might like? Just curious, what did he do with the circus? He must have interesting stories to tell.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Evening all! I have been having a nice afternoon working on the Magic Vest. I find it keeps my attention because of the seed stitch. I also find that my yarn is very forgiving and when I seem to get off track a little it doesn't show  

I was thinking that the Mans scarf would look very nice in a deep black.. you'd need some light needles and good lighting but it would look nice. Or any color in the jewel tones would be nice.. it really is a great scarf pattern... it has lots of possibilities


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I am so glad to hear that you realized that it wasn't meant in a negative way at all. It was meant as a giggle/LOL. I can't even remember now what I was commenting on, I just feel like a total heel. With that said I am going to knit some because that always makes me feel better and I will neglect the other things that I should be doing. (Edited for spelling)[/quote
> 
> Oh don't feel bad.. we love reading your posts and comments... I for all the gold in the world can't scrutinize everything I say before it comes out of my mouth.. I personally took it as a Giggle/LOL statement too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Evening all! I have been having a nice afternoon working on the Magic Vest. I find it keeps my attention because of the seed stitch. I also find that my yarn is very forgiving and when I seem to get off track a little it doesn't show
> 
> I was thinking that the Mans scarf would look very nice in a deep black.. you'd need some light needles and good lighting but it would look nice. Or any color in the jewel tones would be nice.. it really is a great scarf pattern... it has lots of possibilities


Glad to know the Magic Vest is enjoyable to knit.

Agree with your suggestions about the men's scarf. I personally like a deep ruby red for a jewel tone or a blue-green tone color. Black would be great, too, if the eyes don't cross while working. Even a tweed would work. There is a Paton's tweed wool that is very soft and nice to work with that could work. Many possibilities, actually.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How interesting. ...Does he still have that circus persona?


He misses the circus life so much - but it has not left him.


> Just curious, what did he do with the circus?


He was a clown but he also helped out in other areas - like with the animals.


> He must have interesting stories to tell.


At the drop of a hat!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I just realized I need to finish this by Sunday. It is a doll's blanket for my sister's GD Sophie. I made her sister Kate one when Sophie was born. I didn't want Kate to feel left out. The 1st one is for Sophie, which I need to finish. The second one is the same as Kate's. Kate actually got the one that is in my avatar. I don't have any other photos of it so I will show you pics of the mauve one for another little princess. The same just a different colour &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that is quite the effort for a doll. They are wonderful and hope the kids realize how fortunate they are to have you do these for them


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> At the drop of a hat!


Figured you would say things like you have. He must be fun to be around. Sounds like he would like a colorful scarf to match his colorful personality.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had thought most people by now had downloaded the versions of Open Office 4.0.1 or newer. It saves on trying to download the adaptation software provided by Microsoft for their Office Suites.

Not bragging (much) but I have to have at lease 2 word processing programs on every build of computer now. Thanks to those who inspired me to upgrade from Open Office v3 to v4+. I can now cover MOST downloads I receive in email...or KP download.

Now for keeping your willing victim up to date...let me research more. I like to learn both the Windows and Mac sides. With an obvious need to learn Mac....and possibly the new tablet computers. I'm short of available access to Mac and the notebook/tablets. Call it research for a portable choice for my use too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I just realized I need to finish this by Sunday. It is a doll's blanket for my sister's GD Sophie. I made her sister Kate one when Sophie was born. I didn't want Kate to feel left out. The 1st one is for Sophie, which I need to finish. The second one is the same as Kate's. Kate actually got the one that is in my avatar. I don't have any other photos of it so I will show you pics of the mauve one for another little princess. The same just a different colour 💞


Those are beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that is quite the effort for a doll. They are wonderful and hope the kids realize how fortunate they are to have you do these for them


Thank you so much, I find that they keep them, my GD Keira-Lee still has all of hers and she is 14 years old now. Here's one of the ones I made her 💞 The mauve one is actually a baby shawl I just made smaller and the yellow one is a pram cover or baby wrap 😀


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful baby/doll shawls, Ros!!!

That cable men's scarf is very nice. It looks like it would be fun to make.

I learned about the word "snicker" today. Thanks for all your input, ladies. It has always been a happy term in my neck of the woods/cornfield. 

I'm off to knit. That Graham baby is threatening to come before Christmas, I need to get a cocoon finished up quick!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Believe it or not...I prefer a Minolta 35mm, film camera. Nikon, Olympus, and one or two others have the Digital SLR types that I'm semi-quietly privately oogling them and comparing features. I want one that has 1-5 types of telephoto, 1-2 wide-angle, and the regular lens to work with. Whatever SD cards available for them is another mini-drool session. So far I've dealt with a 2 GB SD card...want more!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous work, Ros. Thanks for sharing. Good luck on the one you need to have finished by Sunday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I thought it sounded familiar. I didn't use it then, but would be ready to give it a try now.


Brilliant! I will be trying it for the first time myself -soon- for my new Deep sea green 5 ply Guernsey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Interesting. Here snicker is like chuckle or giggle. I think of a group of little girls giggling together while playing and having fun.


Odd the differences that occur! Like I lie down to sleep- where as America usually lays down to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh I'm sorry Julie I miss understood you  I find a lot of the times that people in different country's say things differently than me.. and sometimes it sounds funny to me.. because as you said it sounds like something else in my language but means something different in another one.. the saying that got me cracking up every time I played in a game room was P.M.S.L (P my self laughing) and our bus line is P.S.L.... I crack up every time.. its my own personal joke that no one around me knows about.. LOL I told hubby one time but he for got.
> 
> I am going to call the Canon company and talk to someone... I'll see what they can do for me.. as it sits now it is of no good.. Well mostly no good...
> 
> Tanya that is a nice scarf.. I think your right it would be good for any gender..  I saw a scarf today that I am thinking could be on my January list of things to make..


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree with Julie & tamarque about the negative connotation of snicker. We would use this word to refer to a derisive laugh. I do realize that it wasn't meant in that vein here, though.


Interesting that you in Newfoundland hear it the same as I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Snicker from Merriam Webster:
> 
> snick·er intransitive verb \ˈsni-kər\
> : to make a short, quiet laugh in a way that shows disrespect
> ...


Indeed not!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I am so glad to hear that you realized that it wasn't meant in a negative way at all. It was meant as a giggle/LOL. I can't even remember now what I was commenting on, I just feel like a total heel. With that said I am going to knit some because that always makes me feel better and I will neglect the other things that I should be doing. (Edited for spelling)


I am so sorry Chris to hear that you are feeling a heel, because I mentioned it- it has been a long time mulling over the point, but I thought I would just mention amongst friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I just realized I need to finish this by Sunday. It is a doll's blanket for my sister's GD Sophie. I made her sister Kate one when Sophie was born. I didn't want Kate to feel left out. The 1st one is for Sophie, which I need to finish. The second one is the same as Kate's. Kate actually got the one that is in my avatar. I don't have any other photos of it so I will show you pics of the mauve one for another little princess. The same just a different colour 💞


Such glorious work! I really bow to your infinitely greater lace skills (than my own).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had thought most people by now had downloaded the versions of Open Office 4.0.1 or newer. It saves on trying to download the adaptation software provided by Microsoft for their Office Suites.
> 
> Not bragging (much) but I have to have at lease 2 word processing programs on every build of computer now. Thanks to those who inspired me to upgrade from Open Office v3 to v4+. I can now cover MOST downloads I receive in email...or KP download.
> 
> Now for keeping your willing victim up to date...let me research more. I like to learn both the Windows and Mac sides. With an obvious need to learn Mac....and possibly the new tablet computers. I'm short of available access to Mac and the notebook/tablets. Call it research for a portable choice for my use too.


Hooray! This time it worked! Thank you Kaixixang!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful baby/doll shawls, Ros!!!
> 
> That cable men's scarf is very nice. It looks like it would be fun to make.
> 
> ...


Is that the Graham baby, that you knitted the beautiful little Guernsey for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Believe it or not...I prefer a Minolta 35mm, film camera. Nikon, Olympus, and one or two others have the Digital SLR types that I'm semi-quietly privately oogling them and comparing features. I want one that has 1-5 types of telephoto, 1-2 wide-angle, and the regular lens to work with. Whatever SD cards available for them is another mini-drool session. So far I've dealt with a 2 GB SD card...want more!


I once had a terrific Olympus- top of the range for it's time- well before SD cards- but the batteries were $40 back in 1993. Sadly it got stolen and although the nephew chased after his girlfriend to Wellington to try to get it back from her- she had pawned it. I still have some excellent negatives from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Goodness, nearly a whole page and only me! I guess America is a bit cold and dark by now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I had thought most people by now had downloaded the versions of Open Office 4.0.1 or newer. It saves on trying to download the adaptation software provided by Microsoft for their Office Suites.
> 
> Not bragging (much) but I have to have at lease 2 word processing programs on every build of computer now. Thanks to those who inspired me to upgrade from Open Office v3 to v4+. I can now cover MOST downloads I receive in email...or KP download.
> 
> Now for keeping your willing victim up to date...let me research more. I like to learn both the Windows and Mac sides. With an obvious need to learn Mac....and possibly the new tablet computers. I'm short of available access to Mac and the notebook/tablets. Call it research for a portable choice for my use too.


Open Offices requires WIFI to download and I don't have access.
I have also notice I can no longer download with my internet software. It says it is downloading but the title is notitle and it never downloads. Ravelry suggests Firefox but I do not like it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> I just realized I need to finish this by Sunday. It is a doll's blanket for my sister's GD Sophie. I made her sister Kate one when Sophie was born. I didn't want Kate to feel left out. The 1st one is for Sophie, which I need to finish. The second one is the same as Kate's. Kate actually got the one that is in my avatar. I don't have any other photos of it so I will show you pics of the mauve one for another little princess. The same just a different colour 💞


Ros, those are so pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are beautiful!


Thank you Pam, they are a lot of work, but the look on their little faces when they open their gift box is priceless. The centre section is always fairly quick to knit. The border on the mauve one takes a lot of time, each 30 row repeat takes me an hour. I love it and I think it's worth the effort and I'm sorry ladies I don't block them. I made a Shetland shawl on small needles for a doll. That was a lot of work also.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Pam, they are a lot of work, but the look on their little faces when they open their gift box is priceless. The centre section is always fairly quick to knit. The border on the mauve one takes a lot of time, each 30 row repeat takes me an hour. I love it and I think it's worth the effort and I'm sorry ladies I don't block them. I made a Shetland shawl on small needles for a doll. That was a lot of work also.💞


 :thumbup: I am also in the category of non-blocker- I like a yarn that lies well, and shows the pattern naturally.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Beautiful baby/doll shawls, Ros


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous work, Ros. Thanks for sharing. Good luck on the one you need to have finished by Sunday.


Thank you Bev, it's a bit harder than usual to get the time because I'm staying with my daughter Carmen and my darling GS Jackson for a few days otherwise it would be finished by now 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Such glorious work! I really bow to your infinitely greater lace skills (than my own).


Thank you Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, those are so pretty.


Thank you Tricia 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Kaixixang I tried to download the Office program and I had a issue with it .. Its been awhile and I'm not sure what was going on with it.. so I just stick with what came with my computer. After having some problems with viruses this summer I don't want to ask for anymore trouble!! 

Ros those are beautiful.. I can't imagine them for a doll but then dolls have much nicer things now than when I was a child.. I think the clothes they came with are what we used.. I also think that is why the fashion dolls were so popular.. because they had so many changes and accessories 

A baby to knit for Toni??? Is it someone close enough you can oooo and aaaa over Have fun!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am also in the category of non-blocker- I like a yarn that lies well, and shows the pattern naturally.


I think it depends on the yarn but I'm so happy that I blocked my Ashton. It's a new thing for me and obviously when I make my next shawl I will block it 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I have gotten my star spine down. I am pleased with the result. I was distracted all evening.  My spine pattern goes as this-k2tog,yo,star stitch (k3tog 3x, yo, ssk.
It's not as heavy at the k3tog 4x and looks quite nice between the two yos. I'll post a picture tomorrow after I get a little more done. I will have to be a bit more disciplined with my distraction now that I have the stitch down and get back to my MV.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think it depends on the yarn but I'm so happy that I blocked my Ashton. It's a new thing for me and obviously when I make my next shawl I will block it 💞


I think a lot depends on the actual pattern (says she off the top of her head) I know the Shetland women pinned out and 'dressed' their shawls. And they are some of the most exquisite ever knitted.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that the Graham baby, that you knitted the beautiful little Guernsey for?


The very same!  All along I thought mama was bigger than the time frame they thought they were on. Now the doctor is finally on "my" page.  They were thrilled with the little Guernsey, by the way.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> A baby to knit for Toni??? Is it someone close enough you can oooo and aaaa over Have fun!


Yes, the mama is my DD's best friend. They have been close since elementary school and were both in her wedding. Our families do the motorcycle trips together. We will get to snuggle with that little one and I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The very same!  All along I thought mama was bigger than the time frame they thought they were on. Now the doctor is finally on "my" page.  They were thrilled with the little Guernsey, by the way.


I am not at all surprised! It is lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...It is a doll's blanket for my sister's GD Sophie....


So pretty, Ros. I love the subtlety of the soft pastels in the current piece.
ETA: How large are these, Ros?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Like I lie down to sleep...


Newfoundlanders would say lie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, nearly a whole page and only me! ...


I find that sometimes - you get back to the party after a lapse of time & have a bunch of things to respond to & it seems like you are monopolizing the conversation all of a sudden. Far be it from me to monopolize a conversation!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I lie down when tired.

Would you lay the yarn down on the table.

But mostly, put the d..n phone down already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Newfoundlanders would say lie.


Interesting!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am also in the category of non-blocker- I like a yarn that lies well, and shows the pattern naturally.


I think that thicker yarns are less likely to need the blocking. Although I never blocked any of the afghans & things that I did with worsted, I wouldn't dream now of not blocking laceweight or fingering weight - except for socks - I wouldn't bother. That ranks up there with ironing underwear for a total waste of time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I find that sometimes - you get back to the party after a lapse of time & have a bunch of things to respond to & it seems like you are monopolizing the conversation all of a sudden. Far be it from me to monopolize a conversation!


or me!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm staying with my daughter Carmen and my darling GS Jackson...


Yes - it would be hard not to want to capitalize on doting time! 
Give him a little squeeze from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I lie down when tired.
> 
> Would you lay the yarn down on the table.
> 
> But mostly, put the d..n phone down already!


possibly, but more likely to put it on a table.
To my generation the word 'lay' has sexual overtones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that thicker yarns are less likely to need the blocking. Although I never blocked any of the afghans & things that I did with worsted, I wouldn't dream now of not blocking laceweight or fingering weight - except for socks - I wouldn't bother. That ranks up there with ironing underwear for a total waste of time.


It does vary tremendously with each individual yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...dolls have much nicer things now than when I was a child...


They have nicer clothes than _ *we*_ had, not to mention our dolls!
Have you seen the prices on clothes for these American Girl dolls?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have gotten my star spine down.... I'll post a picture tomorrow ...


Good for you 
Looking forward to a picture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I have gotten my star spine down. I am pleased with the result. I was distracted all evening.  My spine pattern goes as this-k2tog,yo,star stitch (k3tog 3x, yo, ssk.
> It's not as heavy at the k3tog 4x and looks quite nice between the two yos. I'll post a picture tomorrow after I get a little more done. I will have to be a bit more disciplined with my distraction now that I have the stitch down and get back to my MV.


So you are not doing a YO after each K2tog (or K3tog)?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that thicker yarns are less likely to need the blocking. Although I never blocked any of the afghans & things that I did with worsted, I wouldn't dream now of not blocking laceweight or fingering weight - except for socks - I wouldn't bother. That ranks up there with ironing underwear for a total waste of time.


What's an iron???? 😏😏😏😏


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros those are beautiful.. I can't imagine them for a doll but then dolls have much nicer things now than when I was a child.. I think the clothes they came with are what we used.. I also think that is why the fashion dolls were so popular.. because they had so many changes and accessories


Thank you Ronie. My Mum used to knit dolls clothes and somewhere along the way, I thought how nice it would be to have a special doll's blanket or shawl for the little darlings in my life 💞


> A baby to knit for Toni??? Is it someone close enough you can oooo and aaaa over Have fun!


 How gorgeous, knitting baby things is a lovely way to pass the time 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So pretty, Ros. I love the subtlety of the soft pastels in the current piece.
> ETA: How large are these, Ros?


The pale variegated one will be 28 inches x 28 inches or 71cm x 71cm. I'm not sure about the mauve one, but I have one at home so will measure that one when I get back. 💞 the mauve one I cast on 111 stitches for the centre section, for the actual baby shawl I cast on 251 stitches. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> I signed up for that same class, took one lesson and got busy with other things. It is a good class though. :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts on the Channel Cast On. A contrasting color would be really nice for co and bo stitches.


I took the class and designed my own shawl. I knitted one for a friend and I am thinking of knitting another one with some changes when I have finished The Wedding Shawl! I am thinking of using Posh Yarns heavy weight lace. This is a New Year job.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Tamarque* A very neat pattern. Thank you.

Edit: Love Ronie's pattern too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - it would be hard not to want to capitalize on doting time!
> Give him a little squeeze from me.


Definitely enjoying my time with the gorgeous little man. I just gave him kisses and cuddles for you. It's a hard job but someone's got to do it and of course any excuse 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ros*They are wonderful. Lucky dolls :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Open Offices requires WIFI to download and I don't have access.
> I have also notice I can no longer download with my internet software. It says it is downloading but the title is notitle and it never downloads. Ravelry suggests Firefox but I do not like it.


Actually there is ONE more option...have a willing friend save to CD-R or flash drive her version of Apache Open Office 4.0.1 so that you can install onto your computer. This goes for Ronie too!

I am using AVG Free Edition 2014...soon to be upgraded to v2015. Viruses are not an issue. PM me if you need my address so that a CD-R disk or small v2.0 Flash drive can be sent my way for a copy of Apache Open Office 4.0.1. These flash drives can be sent faster than my finished knitted doily...just to let TLL know I'm not forgetting. I have 2 more Physical Therapy sessions this week and 3 next. And I'm fitting in mini-naps in there too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *Ros*They are wonderful. Lucky dolls :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thinking of good things, I think the housing situation is resolving. An email has come in from the Agent,which is more a normal, Landlord to Agent to Tenant communication. I am not allowing the Agent access on his own with the Electrician (like if I am out) - which he tried to do. I have changed the lock on the front gate. Which at least makes me feel safer!

On a personal level I had a very good half hour conversation with my daughter, whose 40th birthday is Friday -this is Wednesday evening here, and earlier I spoke for maybe five minutes with the DGS- I am working out how to handle talking with him- sometimes he is so excited I find him very hard to understand, but a few confirming noises even when one has not understood do help. This evening when I was speaking to Bronwen he was busy building a Lego rubbish truck. Life seems to have turned a corner for the better- I hope I am not talking too soon.

Also when I saw the doctor this morning he gave me a script for Melatonin, which is a non -funded drug here- I had to pay a dollar per tablet, but I am assured it is non- addictive.
I have ten pills to use to get some sleep at night.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> The pale variegated one will be 28 inches x 28...


A nice size still.
The latest baby shawl is beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of good things...


Good to hear that positive things are happening.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Jane &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good to hear that positive things are happening.


Something HAD to start coming right for me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Julie*That is wonderful news. I am glad that you having things happening at last :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> What's an iron???? 😏😏😏😏


I assume you are being funny


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I assume you are being funny


Yes!!! I don't like ironing 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this - neat idea - interesting way to try out new motifs - free for today:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deconstructed-cowl


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this - neat idea - interesting way to try out new motifs - free for today:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deconstructed-cowl


Thanks for sharing Jane 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I see you ladies had fun playing while I was sleeping last night. 



jscaplen said:


> I just came across this - neat idea - interesting way to try out new motifs - free for today:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/deconstructed-cowl


Good color play too. 

Norma, do you have a picture of the shawl you designed??

Julie, so glad things are resolving in a good way for you. I hope the melatonin works for you. I have used it. It is quite relaxing.

Tanya, I knew I would not explain properly. Let me try again. The k2tog, yo at the beginning and the yo, ssk is what I frame the star stitch with. This is the star stitch itself-k3tog 3x with yo inbetween-k3tog,yo,k3tog,yo,k3tog-pull through. An increase from 3 to 5, which is all I would need for the increase in the original pattern; but I decided to show case the star stitch with a k2tog/yo before the star stitch and the yo/ssk after it. I hope that explains it better.

Ros, I just love your work. Enjoy your cuddle time.

Kaixaixang, it seems as if you are doing well with your recovery. So glad you have time for those mini naps. 

Well, I just realized I have a pair of fingerless mitts to finish-one done the other half way-and another pair of fingerless mitts-not started at all-for Christmas. Just gotta work in more knitting and less cleaning. HA! Pretty sure that is not going to work. Oh, wait. It will. Two of our clients are heading to Florida. This will be the last week to clean both of them until March. Yay!! Ok, not as hopeless as I thought. Should be able to get them done. Especially since I NEVER get distracted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that thicker yarns are less likely to need the blocking. Although I never blocked any of the afghans & things that I did with worsted, I wouldn't dream now of not blocking laceweight or fingering weight - except for socks - I wouldn't bother. That ranks up there with ironing underwear for a total waste of time.


You remind me that I have blocked worsted weight items--especially SS fabric that curls on edges. I have also tried to 'kill' the acrylic yarn to keep it flat. It worked on rare occasions. It did not work on an SS scarf that was 100% wool so the extreme curl is now a design feature. And I certainly blocked the baby blanket done in the summer with was worsted acrylic/merino blend and it helped smooth out the project. I think each project has to be examined to see if it would benefit from blocking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes!!! I don't like ironing 💞


I found irons useful when repairing cane seated chairs which I used to do.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Bev, I'm having a lovely time with Carmen and Jackson &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--that Deconstructed cowl looks like a good fun project and would really travel well.

Bev--your explanation of the star st detail was not bad --you just weren't clear about the YO's btw the K2tog. I got the the way you highlighted the star with the YO and SSk. It seems several/many of us find it such a nice detail to use and it can be varied to suit easily.

Ros--Really love the white baby shawl, altho all of them are stunning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So beautiful, Ros

Sue


RosD said:


> The pale variegated one will be 28 inches x 28 inches or 71cm x 71cm. I'm not sure about the mauve one, but I have one at home so will measure that one when I get back. 💞 the mauve one I cast on 111 stitches for the centre section, for the actual baby shawl I cast on 251 stitches. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I definitely have to get back to, and finish that class. 
Sue


Normaedern said:



> I took the class and designed my own shawl. I knitted one for a friend and I am thinking of knitting another one with some changes when I have finished The Wedding Shawl! I am thinking of using Posh Yarns heavy weight lace. This is a New Year job.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad things seem to be getting better. Hope they continue to do so.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of good things, I think the housing situation is resolving. An email has come in from the Agent,which is more a normal, Landlord to Agent to Tenant communication. I am not allowing the Agent access on his own with the Electrician (like if I am out) - which he tried to do. I have changed the lock on the front gate. Which at least makes me feel safer!
> 
> On a personal level I had a very good half hour conversation with my daughter, whose 40th birthday is Friday -this is Wednesday evening here, and earlier I spoke for maybe five minutes with the DGS- I am working out how to handle talking with him- sometimes he is so excited I find him very hard to understand, but a few confirming noises even when one has not understood do help. This evening when I was speaking to Bronwen he was busy building a Lego rubbish truck. Life seems to have turned a corner for the better- I hope I am not talking too soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I found irons useful when repairing cane seated chairs which I used to do.


I love cane chairs, are they hard to repair? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Really love the white baby shawl, altho all of them are stunning.


Thank you Tanya 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I love cane chairs, are they hard to repair? 💞


It depends on whether they use pressed cane or woven cane.
Pressed cane comes in large sheets that get cut to size. There will be a channel in the chair seat that the cane gets pressed into and a cane spline then gets pushed in over glue to hold it. It is a piece of work but pretty doable for most people with any patience and facility handling basic tools.

Woven cane uses cane strips that have to literally be woven on the seat area and are threaded thru the wood frame. Lots more work and planning and not often done anymore.

In both cases the cane needs to be soaked to soften and stretch. When it dries on the seat it shrinks to give a tight surface.

I repaired a number of them years ago when doing furniture refinishing work. Found it very satisfying. Actually loved doing furniture repair/refinishing. Just never could figure out how to make money at it. Same problem as today with selling knitwear.

What I didn't say before is that the iron is used to melt out the old glue that holds the spline. It really can muck up the iron.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It depends on whether they use pressed cane or woven cane.
> Pressed cane comes in large sheets that get cut to size. There will be a channel in the chair seat that the cane gets pressed into and a cane spline then gets pushed in over glue to hold it. It is a piece of work but pretty doable for most people with any patience and facility handling basic tools.
> 
> Woven can uses cane strips that have to literally be woven on the seat area and are threaded thru the wood frame. Lots more work and planning and not often done anymore.
> ...


Thank you Tanya for explaining this, to me it sounds like it's really hard work, but the end result is worth it 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Julie*That is wonderful news. I am glad that you having things happening at last :thumbup:


This last nine days have been a major struggle! Thanks Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I see you ladies had fun playing while I was sleeping last night.
> 
> Good color play too.
> 
> ...


I think the Melatonin is QUITE relaxing I am sitting here yawning away!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here they are, Bev. The yarn isn't very exciting. I gave to a friend of mine who always wears black to try and persuade her into some colour. It didn't work! It is light fingering though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello ladies, and any gents lurking . I see you have been busy  I mostly use my phone for photos these days although I used to have a B&W dark room which I miss. 

My KnitPicks box of yarn arrived and I must say I really like their cotton yarn. It is quite soft. I also picked up a few balls of cotton crochet thread #10 and it is nice and soft too. I plan to use it for knitting though. Now I just need enough time to use my new stash. I have two baby blankets to make for babies due in April and June. The teal and off-white are for the blankets.

WIP's: MKAL Bonnie's Wish - on repeat 10 of clue 1, have 19 repeats to go, next clue comes out some time today. I am at the neck shaping for the sweater (bottom up) so that is getting close. My Greek Revival shawl is still only just begun but I might take it as my travel project for this weekend as it packs small. 

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad things seem to be getting better. Hope they continue to do so.
> 
> Sue


As indeed do I! Thanks Sue!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya for explaining this, to me it sounds like it's really hard work, but the end result is worth it 💞


Reread the post as I just add ended it a bit. It is about as hard as setting up for knitting--the scale is a bit larger--more 3 dimensional and uses more of the body, but not that hard. There is a learning curve as with all things.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the color Norma


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the discussion on the star stitch. I want to try that for a spine in a shawl instead of the open ones.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I forgot to say nice work Ros on the blankets.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Bev. The yarn isn't very exciting. I gave to a friend of mine who always wears black to try and persuade her into some colour. It didn't work! It is light fingering though.


Hey--success to you; it is not black!
It looks great. And actually I like the color a lot even tho it does not look exciting. I often prefer solid colors with, maybe, a contrasting trim line as the most exciting detail. I did a sweater for my son--all black, no details he ordered. it was crochet and I couldn't take it so added a fine line of of altered single crochet stitch and he complained it was too much!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They have nicer clothes than _ *we*_ had, not to mention our dolls!
> Have you seen the prices on clothes for these American Girl dolls?


LOL this is so true!! I was a middle child... so I got hand me downs.. I think a lot of us did and I can remember a girl in our neighborhood who's clothes I got a lot of.. I would see her in a new dress (probably a hand me down to her) and think.. I oh am going to love that!! LOL plus I got my sisters hand me downs and my brothers!! we played in pants wore dresses to school and church..

I have found that true about some yarns too Julie... some NEED to be blocked.. just as some patterns do... I will do a light steam block on a garment if they need to be seamed up... if it looks really good I won't block any further.. I did the Orenburg (sp) scarf in cotton and loved it so much I didn't need to block it! ... hmmm maybe I will wear that one today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It depends on whether they use pressed cane or woven cane.
> Pressed cane comes in large sheets that get cut to size. There will be a channel in the chair seat that the cane gets pressed into and a cane spline then gets pushed in over glue to hold it. It is a piece of work but pretty doable for most people with any patience and facility handling basic tools.
> 
> Woven cane uses cane strips that have to literally be woven on the seat area and are threaded thru the wood frame. Lots more work and planning and not often done anymore.
> ...


I was horrified when I discovered that the beautiful old chair that my daughter has- possibly around early Victorian, or earlier, which she recovered, that she had failed to replace the original tacks, and had used a power assisted something or other when placing the braid.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So beautiful, Ros
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> The pale variegated one will be 28 inches x 28 inches or 71cm x 71cm. I'm not sure about the mauve one, but I have one at home so will measure that one when I get back. 💞 the mauve one I cast on 111 stitches for the centre section, for the actual baby shawl I cast on 251 stitches. 💞


That is so beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is a great pattern(s) I love it... I have it saved.. I hope it will be free when I go to use it!! it should be..  

Julie we can buy Meletonin here over the counter and it is not that expensive.. My husband uses it all the time.. He has to go to bed so early it is his only way of falling asleep while it is still light out 

Norma that is a great shawl... I have my bamboo needles and they are so light and smooth that I have been able to use those dark colors  I wouldn't of ever even tried them before..LOL 

Melanie great yarn!!! I love the Comfy yarn! it is very soft and nice to knit with.. I am going to wear one of the scarfs I used it in today... 

I have a long day with Dr.s appointments out of town with my client.. then she wants to do some shopping... I think this might be a Salad from Subway dinner tonight


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> LOL this is so true!! I was a middle child... so I got hand me downs.. I think a lot of us did and I can remember a girl in our neighborhood who's clothes I got a lot of.. I would see her in a new dress (probably a hand me down to her) and think.. I oh am going to love that!! LOL plus I got my sisters hand me downs and my brothers!! we played in pants wore dresses to school and church..
> 
> I have found that true about some yarns too Julie... some NEED to be blocked.. just as some patterns do... I will do a light steam block on a garment if they need to be seamed up... if it looks really good I won't block any further.. I did the Orenburg (sp) scarf in cotton and loved it so much I didn't need to block it! ... hmmm maybe I will wear that one today


With some yarns in some projects which are obviously going to demand re-blocking every time they hit the tub, I have ended up accepting the rolling- and just tying them in a loose reef knot or what ever, as if a neck tie.
I have quite a wardrobe of neck accessories- cowls scarfs and so on! I really feel the drafts when they hit my neck.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Bev. The yarn isn't very exciting. I gave to a friend of mine who always wears black to try and persuade her into some colour. It didn't work! It is light fingering though.


That's really lovely! And I like that color - it really shows the pattern of your lacework.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I love the color Norma


I like the colour to but I would prefer some contrast in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is a great pattern(s) I love it... I have it saved.. I hope it will be free when I go to use it!! it should be..
> 
> Julie we can buy Meletonin here over the counter and it is not that expensive.. My husband uses it all the time.. He has to go to bed so early it is his only way of falling asleep while it is still light out
> 
> ...


It is not a grumble though Ronie- because I get to see my doctor for free, now that I am over 65- the policy is that they would rather fund the older person to see the doctor, than allow the problems to become perhaps life -threatening. First time I have had to pay by the pill ever!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Bev. The yarn isn't very exciting. I gave to a friend of mine who always wears black to try and persuade her into some colour. It didn't work! It is light fingering though.


It's beautiful Normaedern, what happened to this gorgeous shawl? Did your friend give it back to you, or is it lost in a wardrobe somewhere? 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Normaedern, what happened to this gorgeous shawl? Did your friend give it back to you, or is it lost in a wardrobe somewhere? 💞


She did wear it a few times and then reverted to complete black :thumbdown I have made my mind up to knit another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Bev. The yarn isn't very exciting. I gave to a friend of mine who always wears black to try and persuade her into some colour. It didn't work! It is light fingering though.


Is the change of colour at the edge a chance factor of the photo- or has the yarn more variegation than I had realised? Your work is so lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is the change of colour at the edge a chance factor of the photo- or has the yarn more variegation than I had realised? Your work is so lovely!


It is the photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hello ladies, and any gents lurking . I see you have been busy  I mostly use my phone for photos these days although I used to have a B&W dark room which I miss.
> 
> My KnitPicks box of yarn arrived and I must say I really like their cotton yarn. It is quite soft. I also picked up a few balls of cotton crochet thread #10 and it is nice and soft too. I plan to use it for knitting though. Now I just need enough time to use my new stash. I have two baby blankets to make for babies due in April and June. The teal and off-white are for the blankets.
> 
> ...


Hi , Melanie! Great addition to the stash!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is the photo.


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not at all surprised! It is lovely.


Thank you, Julie. It was so fun to make and you taught us so much.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> My KnitPicks box of yarn arrived and I must say I really like their cotton yarn. It is quite soft. I also picked up a few balls of cotton crochet thread #10 and it is nice and soft too. I plan to use it for knitting though. Now I just need enough time to use my new stash. I have two baby blankets to make for babies due in April and June. The teal and off-white are for the blankets. Melanie.


That's a lovely box of yarn Melanie, happy knitting 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I forgot to say nice work Ros on the blankets.


Thank you Melanie 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie. It was so fun to make and you taught us so much.


And I learned a tremendous lot, too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is so beautiful!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was horrified when I discovered that the beautiful old chair that my daughter has- possibly around early Victorian, or earlier, which she recovered, that she had failed to replace the original tacks, and had used a power assisted something or other when placing the braid.


Today most people don't know the traditional methods for restoration, nor do they value them. They use 'modern' materials and tools for quicker turnaround and profit. This is true in almost every trade and craft. That is why we have acrylic yarns used instead of wool. It was cheaper to manufacture and was patentable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--nice new yarn. Lots of winter play in your corner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Today most people don't know the traditional methods for restoration, nor do they value them. They use 'modern' materials and tools for quicker turnaround and profit. This is true in almost every trade and craft. That is why we have acrylic yarns used instead of wool. It was cheaper to manufacture and was patentable.


It is why I am worried about her inheriting my beautiful little 1815 (Regency) Worktable- she is a believer in Polyuerithane (however that one is meant to be spelt).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have big concerns about my kids tossing all my stuff when I'm gone. They have no respect for most of what I do or have collected over the years. It is a dilemma as to whom might honor my life by cherishing what I leave.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love the color of your shawl. It's a beautiful design as well.

Melanie, love your yarn. Gorgeous colors.

Julie, I find that many of the younger generation do not appreciate the value of older things. I just helped a friend move into assisted living. There were many things she would have enjoyed giving to her granddaughter. The GD was not interested.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I love the color of your shawl. It's a beautiful design as well.
> 
> Melanie, love your yarn. Gorgeous colors.
> 
> Julie, I find that many of the younger generation do not appreciate the value of older things. I just helped a friend move into assisted living. There were many things she would have enjoyed giving to her granddaughter. The GD was not interested.


How sad that is, indeed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have big concerns about my kids tossing all my stuff when I'm gone. They have no respect for most of what I do or have collected over the years. It is a dilemma as to whom might honor my life by cherishing what I leave.


That's it exactly, Tanya. My friend feels so honored that I asked for things to keep to remember her. I have a locket on a chain from her that was her mothers. It was just costume jewelry, but it was her mothers! And my friend is 98. I told her I would put a picture of her in it and wear it to honor her. She almost went to tears. She has a daughter and the daughter just wants stuff to sell for money. The GD has a houseful of her own stuff, but doesn't understand the value and life that is represented in the GM's things. She gave me her mother's crochet hooks. I use them with joy to capture dropped stitches etc. I remember to tell her that I use them also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here they are, Bev.


Nice work!


> The yarn isn't very exciting.


Is it a dark green? Looks like a lovely colour to me.


> try and persuade her into some colour. It didn't work!


You mean she doesn't wear it? Too bad.
If it _*is*_ green, perhaps you could remind her that it would be a good colour to wear at Christmas time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...My KnitPicks box of yarn arrived...


Early Christmas! 


> I also picked up a few balls of cotton crochet thread #10 and it is nice and soft too. I plan to use it for knitting though.


I have seen that some people have used it for laceweight shawls. I have been thinking of trying it.


> The teal and off-white are for the blankets.


Is that cotton? I can't read the label - zooming in never helped. I knit a shawl in Knit Picks Shine Sport - really nice to work with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I told her I would put a picture of her in it and wear it to honor her. She almost went to tears.


Such a simple gesture can be so meaningful. I would have cried, too.


> doesn't understand the value and life that is represented...


This is too often the problem, I think. The memories are more valuable than tangible items could ever be but for the person behind them.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Actually there is ONE more option...have a willing friend save to CD-R or flash drive her version of Apache Open Office 4.0.1 so that you can install onto your computer. This goes for Ronie too!
> 
> I am using AVG Free Edition 2014...soon to be upgraded to v2015. Viruses are not an issue. PM me if you need my address so that a CD-R disk or small v2.0 Flash drive can be sent my way for a copy of Apache Open Office 4.0.1. These flash drives can be sent faster than my finished knitted doily...just to let TLL know I'm not forgetting. I have 2 more Physical Therapy sessions this week and 3 next. And I'm fitting in mini-naps in there too.


Sounds great but my tablet does not have cd slot or usb port. There also is a problem printing - no way to connect to the printer. WI-FI necessary and that is not available. However the advantages outweigh the disadvantages to live here. Quiet enough to hear trains 6 miles away and coyotes yip at night. Clear enough to see the stars and smell wood burning.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of good things, I think the housing situation is resolving. An email has come in from the Agent,which is more a normal, Landlord to Agent to Tenant communication. I am not allowing the Agent access on his own with the Electrician (like if I am out) - which he tried to do. I have changed the lock on the front gate. Which at least makes me feel safer!
> 
> On a personal level I had a very good half hour conversation with my daughter, whose 40th birthday is Friday -this is Wednesday evening here, and earlier I spoke for maybe five minutes with the DGS- I am working out how to handle talking with him- sometimes he is so excited I find him very hard to understand, but a few confirming noises even when one has not understood do help. This evening when I was speaking to Bronwen he was busy building a Lego rubbish truck. Life seems to have turned a corner for the better- I hope I am not talking too soon.
> 
> ...


Do hope things are turning for the better. Melatonin is an over the counter item here. Purchased like vitamins and other natural, non-drug remedies and herbs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Do hope things are turning for the better. Melatonin is an over the counter item here. Purchased like vitamins and other natural, non-drug remedies and herbs.


Which no doubt is why I have had to pay for it. The Medical fraternity, here, does have a mind-set against alternative medecines- even Physio -therapy is funded less than it used to be once.
Certainly I am more relaxed.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which no doubt is why I have had to pay for it. The Medical fraternity, here, does have a mind-set against alternative medecines- even Physio -therapy is funded less than it used to be once.
> Certainly I am more relaxed.


I hope you can get a good night's sleep. 

Norma, your green shawl is gorgeous!!! I'm sorry your friend didn't enjoy it.

What a nice addition to your stash, Melanie!

I hope I didn't miss anyone. There were LOTS of pages to catch up on! 

Happy Knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is too often the problem, I think. The memories are more valuable than tangible items could ever be but for the person behind them.


I think part of the problem is that people have been detached from history and its importance and they lack pride in the history around them. Young people are being detached from everything around them today except electronics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie-- we cans till buy Melatonin OTC and other supplements and herbs but what is being done in NZ is part of the Codex Alimentarius which demands that every country change its laws to conform to the Codex. The Codex is a wet dream for big pharma and big agribiz even saying that nutrition has nothing to do with health. It tries to impose Napoleanic Law which says everything is illegal unless approved. Centuries old history of safe use of various herbs and supplements is being attacked. The list goes on of their draconian demands which support GMOs, CAFO farming, while opposing organic and sustainable agriculture, etc.

Every so-called scandal about vitamins, supplements, herbs, holistic protocols is all part the process to prep the public to distrust these methods for our health and to come to support the FDA imposition of the Codex on us. If people dont push back hard, we will find ourselves with limited to no access to natural supplements and will be required to get prescriptions for useless/harmful synthetics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope you can get a good night's sleep.
> 
> Norma, your green shawl is gorgeous!!! I'm sorry your friend didn't enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Just starting the day, here! it is approaching 8 25 am! (Thursday)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie-- we cans till buy Melatonin OTC and other supplements and herbs but what is being done in NZ is part of the Codex Alimentarius which demands that every country change its laws to conform to the Codex. The Codex is a wet dream for big pharma and big agribiz even saying that nutrition has nothing to do with health. It tries to impose Napoleanic Law which says everything is illegal unless approved. Centuries old history of safe use of various herbs and supplements is being attacked. The list goes on of their draconian demands which support GMOs, CAFO farming, while opposing organic and sustainable agriculture, etc.
> 
> Every so-called scandal about vitamins, supplements, herbs, holistic protocols is all part the process to prep the public to distrust these methods for our health and to come to support the FDA imposition of the Codex on us. If people dont push back hard, we will find ourselves with limited to no access to natural supplements and will be required to get prescriptions for useless/harmful synthetics.


Bluntly expressed, but sadly, rather true.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You mean she doesn't wear it? Too bad.
> If it _*is*_ green, perhaps you could remind her that it would be a good colour to wear at Christmas time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I think that is a great idea.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I hope you can get a good night's sleep. I have used the Melatonin when flying to fight jetlag the first few days and have found it very effective.

Norma, love that shawl. It is a pity your friend didn't enjoy it. I just mailed off my Rapt shawl to my friend this morning. At least I know she likes the colour as she saw it when she was over visiting last month. I wish I had finished it whilst she was over as mailing it was so expensive, more than the yarn and beads I used, even though the package weighed less than one pound. I guess that little box takes up a little space and has to pay for its flight!
.
Liked your stash, Melanie. I got my Knitpicks order a couple of days too. I was really pleased how quickly it came. Now I just have to find a home for it.

It seems like every time I blick, several more pages are posted and hard to keep up with them.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Is that cotton? I can't read the label - zooming in never helped. I knit a shawl in Knit Picks Shine Sport - really nice to work with.


75% cotton / 25% acrylic - I am hoping the blend will make it more stable in the wash.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My star stitch spine.  Sorry the picture is a little fuzzy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

OOh, Bev--that color way is so terrific. The spine detail is interesting. The colorway kind of hides the star stitch detail (at least in the picture) but it feels like a spine, being thicker than the fabric and outlined with the YO's. And it looks good. I forgot what yarn you used, but really love those colors. They are strong and comforting and so rich.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--that friend of yours needs a good bop on her noggin! and you are going to make another one for her? she sure must be a good friend!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My star stitch spine. ...


Looking good! Love that colourway!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I hope you can get a good night's sleep. I have used the Melatonin when flying to fight jetlag the first few days and have found it very effective.
> 
> Norma, love that shawl. It is a pity your friend didn't enjoy it. I just mailed off my Rapt shawl to my friend this morning. At least I know she likes the colour as she saw it when she was over visiting last month. I wish I had finished it whilst she was over as mailing it was so expensive, more than the yarn and beads I used, even though the package weighed less than one pound. I guess that little box takes up a little space and has to pay for its flight!
> .
> ...


At only one night in on the new regime- I am just tired- must go rest soon, it is rising mid-day Thursday.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> That's it exactly, Tanya. My friend feels so honored that I asked for things to keep to remember her. I have a locket on a chain from her that was her mothers. It was just costume jewelry, but it was her mothers! And my friend is 98. I told her I would put a picture of her in it and wear it to honor her. She almost went to tears. She has a daughter and the daughter just wants stuff to sell for money. The GD has a houseful of her own stuff, but doesn't understand the value and life that is represented in the GM's things. She gave me her mother's crochet hooks. I use them with joy to capture dropped stitches etc. I remember to tell her that I use them also.


That is so wonderful that she knows you appreciate her items.. She is lucky to have you in her life... it sounds like you two have a very nice relationship
I have very few items of my moms.. I would of loved to have more but I have her in my heart and that is all I cared about... same with my husbands mom... we have some of her paintings and some crochet throws.. and we are thrilled to have those..  I know my son will love the craft closet and my husbands instruments.. his GF who had better be his DH by then LOL will want the yarn, hooks and needles.. I don't have a clue what my daughter would want.. or the grands.. but as far as I am concerned my son will have the level head to deal with it! We do have a will and that takes care of the house and large items.. its the little treasures that are hard to find new places for!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The yarn is Ella Rae Lace Merino DK. I don't know the colorway. It's a dye lot # that is covered over with stickers. But it's my sunrise yarn. When I put a picture of the yarn up, I also put a sunrise and Jane saw the colors of the yarn reflected in the sunrise.  So glad she did.

Tanya, I love your description of the colors-strong, comforting and so rich. I love it also.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, you made a comment that confirmed something I had been wondering about. A difference between yarn weight in different countries. I have seen reference to Aran yarn and 8 strands. Today I saw this:

Use bulky yarn or 2 strands Aran or 3 strands worsted or 4 strands dk/sport yarn.

It makes it sound like 3 strands of worsted works like 2 strands of Aran. No wonder I can't get gauge right for some patterns and work by measure not stitch and row count.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That is so wonderful that she knows you appreciate her items.. She is lucky to have you in her life... it sounds like you two have a very nice relationship


Bev, I agree with Ronie here.

And I think everyone here in the lace party are wonderful people and great caring friends.

And wow, I take a night off and there are pages and pages to go through. I don't remember the half of it. But I do remember new yarn and a beautiful dark green shawl that doesn't get worn ;-(

Last night I worked on the Ripple advent scarf. and I got about 2 inches done on the magic vest. YAY. Will change to the other color now and post a pic in a few days after a couple more inches are done to get opinions. 
Ok, I have to find something to eat now. See you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, you made a comment that confirmed something I had been wondering about. A difference between yarn weight in different countries. I have seen reference to Aran yarn and 8 strands. Today I saw this:
> 
> Use bulky yarn or 2 strands Aran or 3 strands worsted or 4 strands dk/sport yarn.
> 
> It makes it sound like 3 strands of worsted works like 2 strands of Aran. No wonder I can't get gauge right for some patterns and work by measure not stitch and row count.


Aran weight is what I know as 10 ply, 8 ply to us is Double Knit, ultimately maybe a good case for swatching. I thought Sports ply was closer to our 4ply. Curious to know if anyone has closer knowledge?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good! Love that colourway!


I agree!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I met my friend for the birth of my 3rd child. I asked the church if there was someone who would stay with my first two children when I gave birth to the 3rd. We found Dorotha and have not looked back. She stepped into our lives as babysitter, Indiana grandma and mom. She is such a joy. We got our kids in to see her this Thanksgiving. She was overjoyed to see them. We couldn't take Ben as he was sick, but they had given me a 8x10 of him, so we took the picture. It was big enough so that she would see him without a problem. Oh, my, talking and laughing. We had such a good time with her. I am blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> OOh, Bev--that color way is so terrific. The spine detail is interesting. The colorway kind of hides the star stitch detail (at least in the picture) but it feels like a spine, being thicker than the fabric and outlined with the YO's. And it looks good. I forgot what yarn you used, but really love those colors. They are strong and comforting and so rich.


Had to look up the yarn to see what it was--lace merino. Did you type wrong when you called it DK wt instead of fingering wt? The color way looks like the Denim Rose color (could be wrong).

Are you aware that WEBS has this yarn for <50% price on sale? If you have any more pennies hiding, this looks like a good buy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Last night I worked on the Ripple advent scarf. ...


Is that the sock madness one?
If so, what kind of yarn are you using?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Curious to know if anyone has closer knowledge?


As in many things, American & British terms are not necessarily consistent with one another. I don't find referring to ply always helpful, either, because not all single ply yarn, for instance, is the same weight.

Since I became involved with knitting lace, I find the # of yards/100g to be most informative. Even that can be ambiguous, though: I ordered 3 skeins from Posh Yarns once - all 875y/100g & all three hanks were of a different size with BIG different between the smallest & the largest.

Ravelry uses the following classifications: 
Thread
Cobweb / 1 ply
Lace / 2 ply
Light Fingering / 3 ply
Fingering / 4 ply
Sport / 5 ply
DK / 8 ply
Worsted / 10 ply
Aran / 10 ply
Bulky / 12 ply
Super Bulky

ETA: ... not that it clarifies the matter any further.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

these ply standards confuse me. Often they don't match this list. I tend to go more with gauge and needle size as well as visual.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane! I'm with Tanya I don't really understand the ply thing but I am learning and I do see where there is a mention of ply on my yarn labels .. Wouldn't it be wonderful to be able to converse in ply's and metrics' and weight and inches with out having to do the "math" in my head.. LOL

That sounds like the greatest time Bev.. I bet she is so very grateful for all of you in her life also..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone I have quite a few pages to catch up on and will try and do that later today. I'm still at Carmen's enjoying quality time with her and darling GS Jackson. Today 4th December is the 7 year Anniversary of Rachel's kidney transplant. We are all so grateful to my darling hubby Pete and his selfless act of kindness. Rachel is enjoying a healthy life thanks to him.&#128158;

This is what Rach put on FB this morning.

"7 years ago today they wheeled Pete & I into the operating theatre to give me a 2nd chance @ life. How do you thank someone for such a selfless act! What a supreme human being my Step Dad is. Thankful for life! PS friends get your kidneys checked, it's simple and could save your life! ! I had no warning signs..Xx"


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Aran weight is what I know as 10 ply, 8 ply to us is Double Knit, ultimately maybe a good case for swatching. I thought Sports ply was closer to our 4ply. Curious to know if anyone has closer knowledge?


Maybe this will help. I searched yarn weight comparison and found:
http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight
Posted - 09/03/2005 : 12:18:44 PM In Australia we use 
2 ply = US laceweight
4 ply = US fingering
5 ply = US sport
8 ply = DK
10 ply = Aran

http://www.angelyarns.com/yarn/charts.php

confusing but maybe it will make more sense to others. There were more links for anyone wanting to research further.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tricia. My confusion is that the yarn wts in real time don't always match this ply list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Rachel and myself ...


Remembering Rachel's face as she modelled her Ashton - seems like you both look a lot alike.
I also notice Rachel wearing handknit items in those pics.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone I have quite a few pages to catch up on and will try and do that later today. I'm still at Carmen's enjoying quality time with her and darling GS Jackson. Today 4th December is the 7 year Anniversary of Rachel's kidney transplant. We are all so grateful to my darling hubby Pete and his selfless act of kindness. Rachel is enjoying a healthy life thanks to him.
> 
> This is what Rach put on FB this morning.
> 
> "7 years ago today they wheeled Pete & I into the operating theatre to give me a 2nd chance @ life. How do you thank someone for such a selfless act! What a supreme human being my Step Dad is. Thankful for life! PS friends get your kidneys checked, it's simple and could save your life! ! I had no warning signs..Xx"


What wonderful photos and what a great posting she put on FB today.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I have just received really sad news. A friend of my daughters had her baby, a little boy two days ago and he died this morning &#128549;&#128549;&#128549; my daughter Jane may be taking the photos of the little angel &#128149; &#128124;&#128149; my heart is broken.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Remembering Rachel's face as she modelled her Ashton - seems like you both look a lot alike.
> I also notice Rachel wearing handknit items in those pics.


Thank you Jane, of course I made them, I loved knitting for my daughters 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So sorry Ros. What a tragedy! Praying for your family and theirs.

Tanya, I don't think it's the Desert Rose. My color is richer and deeper. Yes, I went looking too.  My label says that my yarn is Lace Merino DK.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...A friend of my daughters had her baby, a little boy two days ago and he died this morning...


That is terrible - can't even imagine what they are going through - can't bear to think of it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How sad, Ros. I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your daughter and of course to her friend, who has lost her angel.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry Ros. What a tragedy! Praying for your family and theirs.
> 
> Tanya, I don't think it's the Desert Rose. My color is richer and deeper. Yes, I went looking too.  My label says that my yarn is Lace Merino DK.


Found it now. But not the color way as I can tell. it looks like such a delicious yarn to work with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that is terrible to lose an infant. So many months of waiting, anticipating, planning and then to have it all disappear. Such a deep sadness and loss of so much potential joy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So sorry Ros. What a tragedy! Praying for your family and theirs.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What wonderful photos and what a great posting she put on FB today.


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That is terrible - can't even imagine what they are going through - can't bear to think of it.


Thank you Jane, I know 6 couples whose children have died ranging from birth to 6 years old and saw the pain that they go through, it's heartbreaking 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I have just received really sad news. A friend of my daughters had her baby, a little boy two days ago and he died this morning 😥😥😥 my daughter Jane may be taking the photos of the little angel 💕 👼💕 my heart is broken.


Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry! Sending condolences and many hugs to you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> How sad, Ros. I'm so sorry to hear this. My condolences to you and your daughter and of course to her friend, who has lost her angel.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that is terrible to lose an infant. So many months of waiting, anticipating, planning and then to have it all disappear. Such a deep sadness and loss of so much potential joy.


Thank you Tanya, she went through so much to get this baby, so many miscarriages and IVF and he lived for less than two days, I can't stop crying and I'm not the Mother. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry! Sending condolences and many hugs to you.


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Remembering Rachel's face as she modelled her Ashton - seems like you both look a lot alike.
> I also notice Rachel wearing handknit items in those pics.


Jane, I know I have said thank you before, but I would just like to say it again. 
My Ashton shawl for Rachel is so very special and it only came about because of you. You asked me to join in for the KAL and although I wasn't sure I could make it (because of new things to learn) you had absolute faith that I could do it. Now Rachel has this very special shawl as a reminder of a very special anniversary. I am forever grateful to you. The bonus is I get to see yours and everyone else's beautiful work 💞 if I'm rambling, I'm very sorry, but I can't stop crying. It's a very bittersweet kind of day 💞 thanks to you and everyone else for the friendships 💕


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I am forever grateful to you.


Only a small gesture but I knew that you would enjoy it as well as the Lace Party - and we are so glad that you are here with us.


> It's a very bittersweet kind of day ...


I know that you are thinking of your friends & also of your own family & how lucky you are to have them - a whole gamut of emotions - sadness, joy & guilt among them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I know that you are thinking of your friends & also of your own family & how lucky you are to have them - a whole gamut of emotions - sadness, joy & guilt among them.


Thank you so much Jane, all of the above 💞 I just heard from Rachel again and she has been reading all of the beautiful comments and sends a big thank you to you and all of my KP family 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Ros. So sorry to hear about your sorrows.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Reading about the lost child reminds me of what I told current members of the Lace Party around Mother's Day (U.S) - I'm the ONLY surviving child of 6 pregnancies. And this segues into a religious discussion I had with my Physical Therapist either Monday or sometime last week - What is the Catholic/Mormon practice for a child who has lived some days on THIS side (was not still-born)?

Essentially some rite is observed to honor the child in either practice. I only know of baptism being performed for children 8 years of age and older...and only had passing knowledge of pre-baptism for other religions. Jewish (orthodox or reformed) have varying practices with Friday through Saturday being the Sabbath, Bris for boys, and one or more other rites related to the Jewish custom.

Just like my knowledge of German, French, Spanish....I know enough to be dangerous.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm on cloud nine for the posting I have below. I will be doing the twin quite soon as I don't have to recalculate...This is a commission for a receptionist at Escanazi Wound and Burn clinic. She was freezing today...and I felt bad that I don't stitch faster but had to console myself that I wanted the first sock fit correctly before repeating the steps for other pairs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...This fit the FIRST time...no more guessing for needle and yarn


I am sure that she'll find the good of these socks to keep her feet toasty.
I prefer 2-at-a-time but you need to know for sure that the fit is correct - as you say. Otherwise, you have *two* socks that don't fit.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I can only afford to two-fer on subsequent socks...of the same weight yarn.

Need assistance with:
http://www.swr.de/-/id=14562776/property=download/nid=257204/18xz34z/index.pdf
http://www.swr.de/-/id=14640778/property=download/nid=257204/1h9oflt/index.pdf

Original Kal link: http://de.schachenmayr.com/knit-long

The German isn't throwing me as much as I need the legend explained. Once there I can do the lace as many repeats as needed. You might say I "almost" sprech the language - which I just may since I was speaking fluent Bavarian German at 3-4 years of age.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> My star stitch spine.  Sorry the picture is a little fuzzy.


Brilliant!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--that friend of yours needs a good bop on her noggin! and you are going to make another one for her? she sure must be a good friend!


No. no, I shall keep this one myself. I am definitely not that daft....er I mean generous :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I met my friend for the birth of my 3rd child. I asked the church if there was someone who would stay with my first two children when I gave birth to the 3rd. We found Dorotha and have not looked back. She stepped into our lives as babysitter, Indiana grandma and mom. She is such a joy. We got our kids in to see her this Thanksgiving. She was overjoyed to see them. We couldn't take Ben as he was sick, but they had given me a 8x10 of him, so we took the picture. It was big enough so that she would see him without a problem. Oh, my, talking and laughing. We had such a good time with her. I am blessed to have her in my life.


That is wonderful, Bev. Heartwarming on a cold grey morning,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> As in many things, American & British terms are not necessarily consistent with one another. I don't find referring to ply always helpful, either, because not all single ply yarn, for instance, is the same weight.
> 
> Since I became involved with knitting lace, I find the # of yards/100g to be most informative. Even that can be ambiguous, though: I ordered 3 skeins from Posh Yarns once - all 875y/100g & all three hanks were of a different size with BIG different between the smallest & the largest.
> 
> ...


Jane, that is what I have found the most useful. I have had many headaches with this and since I have used yardage as a guide I have had no problems.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone I have quite a few pages to catch up on and will try and do that later today. I'm still at Carmen's enjoying quality time with her and darling GS Jackson. Today 4th December is the 7 year Anniversary of Rachel's kidney transplant. We are all so grateful to my darling hubby Pete and his selfless act of kindness. Rachel is enjoying a healthy life thanks to him.💞
> 
> This is what Rach put on FB this morning.
> 
> "7 years ago today they wheeled Pete & I into the operating theatre to give me a 2nd chance @ life. How do you thank someone for such a selfless act! What a supreme human being my Step Dad is. Thankful for life! PS friends get your kidneys checked, it's simple and could save your life! ! I had no warning signs..Xx"


I don't know how the reply appeared below :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is a wonderful statement of gratitude. Thank you. You are so alike. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I have just received really sad news. A friend of my daughters had her baby, a little boy two days ago and he died this morning 😥😥😥 my daughter Jane may be taking the photos of the little angel 💕 👼💕 my heart is broken.


So sad. Prayers for all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I'm on cloud nine for the posting I have below. I will be doing the twin quite soon as I don't have to recalculate...This is a commission for a receptionist at Escanazi Wound and Burn clinic. She was freezing today...and I felt bad that I don't stitch faster but had to console myself that I wanted the first sock fit correctly before repeating the steps for other pairs.


Well done. It is beautifully knitted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> As in many things, American & British terms are not necessarily consistent with one another. I don't find referring to ply always helpful, either, because not all single ply yarn, for instance, is the same weight.
> 
> Since I became involved with knitting lace, I find the # of yards/100g to be most informative. Even that can be ambiguous, though: I ordered 3 skeins from Posh Yarns once - all 875y/100g & all three hanks were of a different size with BIG different between the smallest & the largest.
> 
> ...


But this is helpful for me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Reading about the lost child reminds me of what I told current members of the Lace Party around Mother's Day (U.S) - I'm the ONLY surviving child of 6 pregnancies. And this segues into a religious discussion I had with my Physical Therapist either Monday or sometime last week - What is the Catholic/Mormon practice for a child who has lived some days on THIS side (was not still-born)?
> 
> Essentially some rite is observed to honor the child in either practice. I only know of baptism being performed for children 8 years of age and older...and only had passing knowledge of pre-baptism for other religions. Jewish (orthodox or reformed) have varying practices with Friday through Saturday being the Sabbath, Bris for boys, and one or more other rites related to the Jewish custom.
> 
> Just like my knowledge of German, French, Spanish....I know enough to be dangerous.


KX--rituals are all human made to try and deal with strong feelings about different events in our lives. When infants die, people devise their own rituals to honor the short lives of these little beings. Many just do traditional burials with close friends to help and give support. Others create more personal rituals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone I have quite a few pages to catch up on and will try and do that later today. I'm still at Carmen's enjoying quality time with her and darling GS Jackson. Today 4th December is the 7 year Anniversary of Rachel's kidney transplant. We are all so grateful to my darling hubby Pete and his selfless act of kindness. Rachel is enjoying a healthy life thanks to him.💞
> 
> This is what Rach put on FB this morning.
> 
> "7 years ago today they wheeled Pete & I into the operating theatre to give me a 2nd chance @ life. How do you thank someone for such a selfless act! What a supreme human being my Step Dad is. Thankful for life! PS friends get your kidneys checked, it's simple and could save your life! ! I had no warning signs..Xx"


Lovely to see more photos from your world!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> No. no, I shall keep this one myself. I am definitely not that daft....er I mean generous :XD: :XD:


👍👍👍


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But this is helpful for me!


Glad to be of help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm on cloud nine for the posting I have below. I will be doing the twin quite soon as I don't have to recalculate...This is a commission for a receptionist at Escanazi Wound and Burn clinic. She was freezing today...and I felt bad that I don't stitch faster but had to console myself that I wanted the first sock fit correctly before repeating the steps for other pairs.


Neat pattern. It that a seam btw the toe and the instep? How did you do the toe?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe this will help. I searched yarn weight comparison and found:
> http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight
> Posted - 09/03/2005 : 12:18:44 PM In Australia we use
> ...


I agree there is information to the point of a bit confusing!

I am currently swatching for my 5 ply worsted spun deep Sea Green Guernsey, second time around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Remembering Rachel's face as she modelled her Ashton - seems like you both look a lot alike.
> I also notice Rachel wearing handknit items in those pics.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I have just received really sad news. A friend of my daughters had her baby, a little boy two days ago and he died this morning 😥😥😥 my daughter Jane may be taking the photos of the little angel 💕 👼💕 my heart is broken.


Oh my dear, how very sad. condolences.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jane, I know I have said thank you before, but I would just like to say it again.
> My Ashton shawl for Rachel is so very special and it only came about because of you. You asked me to join in for the KAL and although I wasn't sure I could make it (because of new things to learn) you had absolute faith that I could do it. Now Rachel has this very special shawl as a reminder of a very special anniversary. I am forever grateful to you. The bonus is I get to see yours and everyone else's beautiful work 💞 if I'm rambling, I'm very sorry, but I can't stop crying. It's a very bittersweet kind of day 💞 thanks to you and everyone else for the friendships 💕


The largest possible and most gentle virtual hug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm on cloud nine for the posting I have below. I will be doing the twin quite soon as I don't have to recalculate...This is a commission for a receptionist at Escanazi Wound and Burn clinic. She was freezing today...and I felt bad that I don't stitch faster but had to console myself that I wanted the first sock fit correctly before repeating the steps for other pairs.


Very fine, even knitting- well done!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, thanks for your comment on my spine. 

Kaixixang, congrats on the sock. It looks so toasty warm. It sounds as if you designed it yourself???

Getting ready to do the arm hole in my MV. It requires knitting the whole row top and bottom at the same time. So I am having to wind some more yarn into balls. The directions seem a bit confusing, so I am going to just work it one step at a timeand see how it goes.

Ros, more hugs and prayers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, thanks for your comment on my spine.
> 
> Kaixixang, congrats on the sock. It looks so toasty warm. It sounds as if you designed it yourself???
> 
> ...


MV pictures????????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev let us know how you are doing it!! I will be there today or tomorrow and have made myself not read that far ahead.. I have a tendency to muddle things up when I do that!! LOL Your Star stitch spine is beautiful I love the different design it makes it more interesting and I personally love the star stitch 

Ros was a wonderful picture and such very sad news.. I pray you and your loved ones heal quickly and can find some peace soon... This is the season for Peace Love and Joy I know it can be a very healing season... 
I lost my mom at thanksgiving many years ago and my dad right after Christmas many more years ago.. it is always in my mind but we choose to celebrate their life and the Holidays to the hilt!!! not the loss  although it will always be heartbreaking.. 
Kiaxixang my mom had many miscarriages also.. I have had 2 I choose to believe they were angels how ever brief they were with us  I am sure your parents believe you are their miracle child


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev let us know how you are doing it!! I will be there today or tomorrow and have made myself not read that far ahead.. I have a tendency to muddle things up when I do that!! LOL Your Star stitch spine is beautiful I love the different design it makes it more interesting and I personally love the star stitch
> 
> Ros was a wonderful picture and such very sad news.. I pray you and your loved ones heal quickly and can find some peace soon... This is the season for Peace Love and Joy I know it can be a very healing season...
> I lost my mom at thanksgiving many years ago and my dad right after Christmas many more years ago.. it is always in my mind but we choose to celebrate their life and the Holidays to the hilt!!! not the loss  although it will always be heartbreaking..
> Kiaxixang my mom had many miscarriages also.. I have had 2 I choose to believe they were angels how ever brief they were with us  I am sure your parents believe you are their miracle child


Very wise words, Ronie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev let us know how you are doing it!! I will be there today or tomorrow and have made myself not read that far ahead.. I have a tendency to muddle things up when I do that!! LOL Your Star stitch spine is beautiful I love the different design it makes it more interesting and I personally love the star stitch
> 
> Ros was a wonderful picture and such very sad news.. I pray you and your loved ones heal quickly and can find some peace soon... This is the season for Peace Love and Joy I know it can be a very healing season...
> 
> ...


One of the traditions that we sometimes do at our annual gathering after Thanksgiving is to focus on something of importance in our lives and share stories. This year we told stories about the 2 people we lost recently. We seek to keep our memories of these people alive and give expression to the importance of these people and how they changes our lives.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Joy and loss often seem to exist together in our lives.
Both should be remembered, and appreciated.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ros, hugs and prayers for you, your daughter, her friend, and the families of all. May you allow God's peace and healing into your heart.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Joy and loss often seem to exist together in our lives.
> Both should be remembered, and appreciated.


Love this.

Thanks, Ronie.

And I will let you know how it is going. I have messaged the designer on Ravelry to see if she had any hints she would care to share on the arm holes. Hopefully, I will get my hanks wound tonight and a start on the arm holes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thought someone might be interested in this free shawl pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Neat pattern. It that a seam btw the toe and the instep? How did you do the toe?


Both heel and toe are short-row turns. I had to work this in units of 8...for sizing. My shoe size (now...PREEEEN!!) is 11/12 and I need 72 - 36 per circular for a UK 11 (3.0 mm) and Red Heart Worsted. The receptionist needed a 7/8 size --> which I *thought* was 60 stitches...but I had UK 12 (2.75 mm) circulars and had to work 64...32 per. For Heel and Toe I chose 6 and 12 for the work-down. I love coilless safety pins!...got to mark before working either section.

The only thing I think I have to remember is foot length...9.5 inches for me, 9/10 is 9 inches, and 7/8 is 8.5 inches. Someone here on KP hinted at .5 inches negative ease - so I ran with it. My engineering degree and a near photographic memory works well for designing socks. And I used a pattern that I'd created for a client with a 13/14 shoe size...84 st count for a UK11 and Red Heart Worsted (Shimmer, Brown). He only needed a reduction of 12 stitches on cast on amount for accurate fit for the additional 6-8 pair he purchased from me. Yes, I cut down on pricing for adult pair - for Acrylic yarn creations (10 USD for adult socks). Animal fiber/blends I have to charge a bit more...even for lace-weight...I have to finish one pair and do the other for him...have to do it at home because of dark-brown yarn color - but I'm going to start finishing after this blue mate is done. He needs spoiling just like the receptionist...and now all y'all are inspiring me to knit some more!!!

That seam is my close off/bind off. I only have two ends to deal with on finishing - start and tuck in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thought someone might be interested in this free shawl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers


Thanks Jane!- in my Ravelry Library!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Both heel and toe are short-row turns. I had to work this in units of 8...for sizing. My shoe size (now...PREEEEN!!) is 11/12 and I need 72 - 36 per circular for a UK 11 (3.0 mm) and Red Heart Worsted. The receptionist needed a 7/8 size --> which I *thought* was 60 stitches...but I had UK 12 (2.75 mm) circulars and had to work 64...32 per. For Heel and Toe I chose 6 and 12 for the work-down. I love coilless safety pins!...got to mark before working either section.
> 
> The only thing I think I have to remember is foot length...9.5 inches for me, 9/10 is 9 inches, and 7/8 is 8.5 inches. Someone here on KP hinted at .5 inches negative ease - so I ran with it. My engineering degree and a near photographic memory works well for designing socks. And I used a pattern that I'd created for a client with a 13/14 shoe size...84 st count for a UK11 and Red Heart Worsted (Shimmer, Brown). He only needed a reduction of 12 stitches on cast on amount for accurate fit for the additional 6-8 pair he purchased from me. Yes, I cut down on pricing for adult pair - for Acrylic yarn creations (10 USD for adult socks). Animal fiber/blends I have to charge a bit more...even for lace-weight...I have to finish one pair and do the other for him...have to do it at home because of dark-brown yarn color - but I'm going to start finishing after this blue mate is done. He needs spoiling just like the receptionist...and now all y'all are inspiring me to knit some more!!!
> 
> That seam is my close off/bind off. I only have two ends to deal with on finishing - start and tuck in.


thanx KX--envy your memory. Happy to help inspire you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, she went through so much to get this baby, so many miscarriages and IVF and he lived for less than two days, I can't stop crying and I'm not the Mother. 💞


Oh, wow! You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, Jane. It is gorgeous!

Bev, your stars are looking great!!! 

A lot of wonderful conversation going on here. Take Care, all. I'm knitting like crazy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love this.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie.
> 
> And I will let you know how it is going. I have messaged the designer on Ravelry to see if she had any hints she would care to share on the arm holes. Hopefully, I will get my hanks wound tonight and a start on the arm holes.


If I get there before you I'll let you know what I think of it!! after reading what you wrote before I went to work I am wondering how difficult is this ??  I had another late day so I am just going to go and get started on it and hope to get quite a bit done before I have to do something else...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thought someone might be interested in this free shawl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/indian-feathers


Thanks Jane it looks like a great quick knit!! I was going to pass on it but then I need to say thanks to Julie because I remembered I can always store it in my Ravelry Library 

I just went through and deleted a ton of patterns cluttering up my desktop.. I have a ton saved to Ravelry and Adobe plus a thumb drive that I was suppose to be using instead of my hard drive..LOL but there is sits I haven't plugged it in for a long time now  Maybe this next year I will be more organized


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just wanted to share a pic showing my progress on the Advent Calendar Scarf. This is Day 5 of a total 24 days. I'm trying to keep up with it and still have time to do other things. It is a really nice way to learn new patterns.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just wanted to share a pic showing my progress on the Advent Calendar Scarf. ...


Spoiler alert!!! I haven't had a chance to do day 4 yet let alone 5! Looks great, Sue.
I am currently learning a new chapter in grade 12 advanced math to help my son with an assignment due tomorrow - test on Monday. Not much knitting for me until *much* later this evening.
Here is my progress to the end of Clue 3 - I love that clue! Using 100% cashmere - so nice to knit with.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very interesting Sue... I would love to do something like that.. maybe next year  or the middle of summer when we need another project going.. 
I love your beads.. and I like it in the grey, it is going to be stunning..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Is that the sock madness one?
> If so, what kind of yarn are you using?


I am using the extra ball of Indulgence that I made the RM with and forgot I had the second ball of yarn. And this is the brand yarn that Zemy (the designer) used, although she used the one with cashmere.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue and Jane, love your Advent scarves. Very nice.

Ronie, I have reread the directions and think it will work. I am going to follow the directions step by step. I am all ready to start and will be knitting after supper. 

Tanya, I will post my progress on MV tonight when I am done knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry, Jane. Wasn't thinking. Good luck with helping your son. Rather you than me doing the math.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Spoiler alert!!! I haven't had a chance to do day 4 yet let alone 5! Looks great, Sue.
> I am currently learning a new chapter in grade 12 advanced math to help my son with an assignment due tomorrow - test on Monday. Not much knitting for me until *much* later this evening.
> Here is my progress to the end of Clue 3 - I love that clue! Using 100% cashmere - so nice to knit with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane it looks like a great quick knit!! I was going to pass on it but then I need to say thanks to Julie because I remembered I can always store it in my Ravelry Library
> 
> I just went through and deleted a ton of patterns cluttering up my desktop.. I have a ton saved to Ravelry and Adobe plus a thumb drive that I was suppose to be using instead of my hard drive..LOL but there is sits I haven't plugged it in for a long time now  Maybe this next year I will be more organized


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane it looks like a great quick knit!! I was going to pass on it but then I need to say thanks to Julie because I remembered I can always store it in my Ravelry Library
> 
> I just went through and deleted a ton of patterns cluttering up my desktop.. I have a ton saved to Ravelry and Adobe plus a thumb drive that I was suppose to be using instead of my hard drive..LOL but there is sits I haven't plugged it in for a long time now  Maybe this next year I will be more organized


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Joy and loss often seem to exist together in our lives.
> Both should be remembered, and appreciated.


Well said. 
Ros, I love your pictures. And I am sorry about the loss of the new life. Brought a tear to my eye, (I'll blame on the glasses) Higs and blessings to you and all those family and friends affected by this.

A week from tomorrow will be the 10 year anniversary of my mom's passing. This time of year does seem to be filled with both joy and loss for so many of us.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahh, Sue and Jane, your Advent scarves are looking great! I have been saving that pattern every day. I like that they said it is a compilation of the best of previous years. 
So I'm with Ronie, we should do this as a summer project so that I have plenty of time to compete it before next Christmas.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a great idea, as there were already over a hundred patterns out there from the previous four years.

Sue.


KittyChris said:


> Ahh, Sue and Jane, your Advent scarves are looking great! I have been saving that pattern every day. I like that they said it is a compilation of the best of previous years.
> So I'm with Ronie, we should do this as a summer project so that I have plenty of time to compete it before next Christmas.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's a great idea, as there were already over a hundred patterns out there from the previous four years.
> 
> Sue.


WOW! Over a hundred patterns! Would one of you like to lead the KAL this summer?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I got the arm hole figured out!! You just need to follow that pattern, which is not as complicated as I thought. I am a better doer than a reader apparently.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a long way off, but I might be interested. This is the fifth year and is using the best patterns from the four previous years. This is my second year of participating. I did it last year and really enjoyed it and am enjoying it again this year.

Sue


TLL said:


> WOW! Over a hundred patterns! Would one of you like to lead the KAL this summer?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, an Advent KAL sounds great. 

Here's the picture. I am all done in tonight and heading to bed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's the picture....


Those colours are looking great together - love the stripes. You are making good progress.


> I am all done in tonight and heading to bed.


Still not finished with the math assignment - at this rate, I probably won't get any knitting done this evening. I am dropping!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Jane. Good luck with that math.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"That's a long way off, but I might be interested. This is the fifth year and is using the best patterns from the four previous years. This is my second year of participating. I did it last year and really enjoyed it and am enjoying it again this year. 

Sue"

I started it last year. It was fun to learn those stitches. It just seems like my list of knitting keeps getting longer and longer. I didn't even sign up this year. If you are willing to give this a go sometime this summer, that would be really great. 

"Here's the picture. I am all done in tonight and heading to bed." eschelmania

Your vest and color blends are looking super, Bev!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue and Jane - your Advent scarves look like they are off to a great start. Love both of the colors.

Thanks for posting a progress of your MV Bev. Are those stockings around your yarn balls?

No knitting for me tonight as I had to finish a paid sewing project. I am really beginning to dislike upholstery thread. 

Off to bed for me, happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds like we are all tired tonight.. I'm going to watch a little TV and go to bed myself .... Sweet Dreams everyone... Bev that is looking so great! my yarn is self striping so I think I will let it work all on its own.. I will get creative later


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just had to share these pics of a cardigan I bought yesterday. The lace really caught my eye, and I thoight it was just "me".

It's a slightly different construction with a centre back seam in rib, which is sewn on to the body. I really liked the use of several different lace patterns.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got back online--internet went kapooey this afternoon and after sleeping a few hours got it together to get it turned back on. 

Bev--like your MV colors and texture. looking great

Sue & Jane--the Advent scarf looks like fun--a big stitch sampler. Like Chris, I am saving the daily downloads. 

Getting ready for a road trip today for the weekend and will be taking computer and knitting with me. Finally getting to work on prepping for the workshop in January. Spent 2 days going thru notebooks looking for the pattern notes. Of course THAT notebook is not here. It was a week ago, but new legs have sprung and it took off. Then having moved all the piles of paper stuff to make room for everyone this past Sunday has complicated finding anything now. Sometimes life just does not let you move forward or makes it a struggle with every step.

Sue--that lace card is very pretty. It is the kind of piece that makes me want to figure out all the stitches.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Sue--that lace card is very pretty. It is the kind of piece that makes me want to figure out all the stitches." tamarque

For sure!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just wanted to share a pic showing my progress on the Advent Calendar Scarf. This is Day 5 of a total 24 days. I'm trying to keep up with it and still have time to do other things. It is a really nice way to learn new patterns.
> 
> Sue


That looks very pretty. I shall try to do one next year. Is it very difficult to keep up?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Spoiler alert!!! I haven't had a chance to do day 4 yet let alone 5! Looks great, Sue.
> I am currently learning a new chapter in grade 12 advanced math to help my son with an assignment due tomorrow - test on Monday. Not much knitting for me until *much* later this evening.
> Here is my progress to the end of Clue 3 - I love that clue! Using 100% cashmere - so nice to knit with.


Another beauty. I don't envy you the maths homework :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just had to share these pics of a cardigan I bought yesterday. The lace really caught my eye, and I thoight it was just "me".
> 
> It's a slightly different construction with a centre back seam in rib, which is sewn on to the body. I really liked the use of several different lace patterns.
> 
> Sue


What a lovely purchase. I can see why you fell for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just had to share these pics of a cardigan I bought yesterday. ...


Imagine - you buying lace! 
It is indeed an interesting construction - looks like it would drape nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I had to share this - so cute - but nothing to do with knitting.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Toni, Ronie and Tanya. I am enjoying this knit. 

Melanie, yes, I do have footie nylons around my balls of yarn. It keeps them clean and as I use the yarn up it still holds the ball together so it doesn't collapse on me as I get closer to the center. I stuff my yarn sleeve with the yarn info down around the outside of the ball, so the info is always with the yarn. Every time I go into the Dollar Store, I buy all the footies they have. 

Ah, Jane, such a cute little video.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Ah, Jane, such a cute little video.


I wouldn't say it in the other post (to spoil it) but it was so like the Velveteen Rabbit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It sure is. 

Sue,I forgot to mention that I love your lace cardi. All the different lace stitches together make it a good buy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, it is very cute and winning lots of customers for John Lewis.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - so cute - but nothing to do with knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it is very cute and winning lots of customers for John Lewis.


Who is this John Lewis? The only one I know is an African-American who was active in the Civil Rights Movement and is now a Congressman.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue & Jane--the Advent scarf looks like fun--a big stitch sampler. Like Chris, I am saving the daily downloads.
> 
> Yes, it is a lot of fun. I think after doing it last year, and enjoying it immensely, I am incorporating it into my Christmas traditions. i set aside a little time to do it and reflect on the Christmas season. The one I am doing is designed by a German woman and there are threads on that forum in German that I am really enjoying reading, although my German is a little rusty, but it is interesting to learn some German knitting terms. It is much nicer than trying to read through a book of foreign terms. Here I can see the words in context. All in all, that, plus the actual knitting help me get into the Christmas spirit. Knitters from across the world enjoying the Christmas season.
> 
> Sue--that lace card is very pretty. It is the kind of piece that makes me want to figure out all the stitches.


All that lace really caught my attention, and it is not a hard piece for figuring out the stitches.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is a chain of department stores in Britain.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Who is this John Lewis? The only one I know is an African-American who was active in the Civil Rights Movement and is now a Congressman.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Who is this John Lewis? The only one I know is an African-American who was active in the Civil Rights Movement and is now a Congressman.


A British Department Store Chain- that has an excellent crafts and yarns section.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Who is this John Lewis? The only one I know is an African-American who was active in the Civil Rights Movement and is now a Congressman.


John Lewis is a chain of department stores and a supermarket chain called Waitrose. All the staff are partners and share the profits. The grocery side has a lot of organic produce. Pricey but excellent and always excellent service. Nothing is too much trouble for them :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

it was cute, a nice not pushy ad.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I wouldn't say it in the other post (to spoil it) but it was so like the Velveteen Rabbit.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is not knitting related, but I just had to share. My daughter, Kat, just sent me this email. A= Alexandra, her 4 year old daughter, J = Jackson, her 17 month old son.

We were grabbing oatmeal in the closet. J grabbed a cereal bar, so I let A take one. She ate hers while I was changing his diaper. This follows:
A: he has to share with me
K: no, you already had one
A: we have to share everything (which I do often tell her)
K: you didn't share yours with him
A: he was too slow


They are a joy to watch. I am going over there after I Jazzercise today to help her learn to crochet.
Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your cardi is beautiful.. just perfect for you! it looks so much like your scarf 

Jane that was adorable.. nice sneak ending there  for a minute I wanted a pet penguin 

I looked up my crochet thread.. it was made in the 1930's and looks brand new!  I have some wooden spools from a long time ago.. not thread spools but large ones so I am getting a nice little collection.. they will look nice on a shelf or shadow box one of these days.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/454793262342172206/
 much better picture... I don't know why some turn out so tiny


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ....A: he was too slow...


She certainly wasn't. I know that your daughter will have a job keeping up with her. 
As the saying goes: no flies on her - if there are, they're paying rent.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... for a minute I wanted a pet penguin


I still do!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Me too!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What? Sue bought a lace cardi? Does this mean that Ronie did not see it first?  LOL Lovely purchase Sue and lots of nice stitches to explore.

Thanks for the tip on the stockings Bev. I will give that a try.

I laughed out loud at your granddaughter's logic Sue. Perfect!

Happy knitting all


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> What? Sue bought a lace cardi? Does this mean that Ronie did not see it first?
> Happy knitting all


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Sue, Julie, Norma for explaining the John Lewis phenomenon. 

It seems like it is a worker's co-op and a business model worth supporting, especially given the better quality food and craft products. I am a non-working member of an organic food co-op in my region. It is almost 30 yrs old now. Pretty small but it operates with a high set of principles, buying local wherever possible and selling much in bulk form.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, she will go far :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--4 yr old perspectives are really interesting. Makes you realize how hard it is to teach/learn principles of cooperation and social sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

and here is another little project --from Berroco this a.m.

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Hydrus.pdf


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just had to share these pics of a cardigan I bought yesterday. The lace really caught my eye, and I thoight it was just "me".
> 
> It's a slightly different construction with a centre back seam in rib, which is sewn on to the body. I really liked the use of several different lace patterns.
> 
> Sue


What an interesting, lovely cardigan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - so cute - but nothing to do with knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is not knitting related, but I just had to share. My daughter, Kat, just sent me this email. A= Alexandra, her 4 year old daughter, J = Jackson, her 17 month old son.
> 
> We were grabbing oatmeal in the closet. J grabbed a cereal bar, so I let A take one. She ate hers while I was changing his diaper. This follows:
> A: he has to share with me
> ...


Ah, the logic of children! It's wonderful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> and here is another little project --from Berroco this a.m....


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the chuckles, free patterns, and information. 

Have a blessed day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a woman wanting to buy a hat of mine. Her friend saw it at my craft table and she has a b'day this weekend. Pretty nice, huh!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just got off the phone with a woman wanting to buy a hat of mine. Her friend saw it at my craft table and she has a b'day this weekend. Pretty nice, huh!


That's great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just got off the phone with a woman wanting to buy a hat of mine. Her friend saw it at my craft table and she has a b'day this weekend. Pretty nice, huh!


Congratulations!!! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks. The sale is great, not a lot of money, but validation. The best thing is that it means people are remembering I am out here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks. The sale is great, not a lot of money, but validation. The best thing is that it means people are remembering I am out here.


And that is important feedback. Happy for you. That shawl pattern is beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute Sue... these things you will remember for a long time  I wish I could remember all the cute things my daughter said.. but the grandchildren we seem to listen more carefully to 

That is great Tanya.. I would love to see you get a etsy shop open.. I am sure you will do very well.. The shawl pattern is very pretty too 

I just got back from my drug store.. and they have Woodland Knits by Tiny Owl Knits!! I will have to send hubby in there before it is bought by someone else.. I want to do those wrist warmers that have cute little animals on them.  http://www.knitpicks.com/books/Woodland_Knits_by_Tiny_Owl_Knits__D32348.html There are so many knits in there that I would love to do


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thankx for the support. just returned from delivering the hat. no photos as camera batteries are not charging but asked the person to take photos and send me one. It is a b'day gift for her friend. nice connection with the woman who did the purchase. we have much in common and she may call me for a basement remodel if her finances improve. that would be great, too.

I agree with you Ronie--an Etsy shop would be good and it has been a frustration to me that it is not happening. issues with good photos, setting up pay pal and writing patterns. hoping this workshop in January for KP gets me moving in the right direction. I know I can count on lots of support from our LP group.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is good news. I am so pleased :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is good news. I am so pleased :thumbup:


Yes, it was a nice little surprise that made me feel good and sold a hat that someone really loved.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, MV alert. In the middle of the armhole directions is a part that begins: 
Now, decrease 1st st only on Wrong side Row at the same place until 15 st are decreased and 25 st (incl. Bst) are left for shoulder part. (Pay attention to this part) MEANWHILE; when there are 6 Bst on the armhole at the bottom part etc, etc.

I missed the meanwhile and didn't do the bottom part when I was supposed to. Frogging back about 6 rows to fix.  Underline that Meanwhile in your directions. 

I am so glad that I am good at charts, cause I'm not too good with words.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, MV alert. In the middle of the armhole directions is a part that begins:
> Now, decrease 1st st only on Wrong side Row at the same place until 15 st are decreased and 25 st (incl. Bst) are left for shoulder part. (Pay attention to this part) MEANWHILE; when there are 6 Bst on the armhole at the bottom part etc, etc.
> 
> I missed the meanwhile and didn't do the bottom part when I was supposed to. Frogging back about 6 rows to fix.  Underline that Meanwhile in your directions.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. What is "Bst"? That is a new term for me. I'll bet it is explained on the pattern. It just isn't in front of me at the moment and we are running out the door.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the heads up. What is "Bst"? That is a new term for me. I'll bet it is explained on the pattern. It just isn't in front of me at the moment and we are running out the door.


Had the same question: Bst?????

This is a really interesting way to go--having someone (BEV) running interference in front of the group foray into the pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bst=border stitches. 

Glad to do it, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you so much Bev!!!! That is just where I am at  I had to put it down and go to the store or else I would of been in the same frog pond  It seems to be going pretty quickly..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Bst=border stitches.
> 
> Glad to do it, Tanya.


Duh! Why couldn't I figure that out.

I know you enjoy it. Hope you didn't think I was being critical. Not so, just making a friendly observation.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone talking about being tired last night, I was too. While knitting my ripple scarf my eyes were trying to close. Had to rip out 4 rows today. At least it is only 56 stitches wide. Didn't even get a chance to work on MV. I am also working on a pair of fingerless mitts at work only so that is slow going. Except that now that the weather is cold I haven't been walking the parking lot so there is more time to knit! I also finished a headband/ear warmer for my sister. Need to see her to make sure the fit is good so then I can cast off and sew it together. Unless she wants a button.......guess I'll call her tomorrow. 
I am very tired again tonight. I may just go to bed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Ronie! I am glad to have steered you away from the pond. 

Wow, Tanya, I had to go back and reread what you said. And still not sure what you thought might be critical. I took what you said as me being a good hostess and running interference. This was my goal when I started early with my MV. Wanted to be able to be there before the rest, in case there were questions. Anyway, all is good.  I'll take friendly observations any day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, nice find that cardigan is. 

Bev, love the MV so far! Looking good! 

Tonya, so glad you made a connection to sell a hat. I'm happy for you. Maybe this will be the start of something better for you through word of mouth. I'm thinking about knitting up a bunch of infinity scarfs on fat needles with bulky washable yarn and bringing to work to try to sell. They seem to be a big fashion accessory.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MV frogging done. Back on track.

Tired tonight. Night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> MV frogging done. Back on track.
> 
> Tired tonight. Night all!


Pleasant dreams!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Bst=border stitches.
> 
> Glad to do it, Tanya.


Thank you, Bev! You are doing a great job hosting. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's another question for the MV makers: How do you decide how "wide" to make each front side to get the correct size and drape? Thank you!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It sounds as those MVs are coming along a treat. I can't wait to see them :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, the pattern calls for 11". I cut some polyester fabric the dimensions of the MV the designer put on the pattern. Cut some armholes and put it on. It gave me a good idea of the drape and the length of the front and back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, the pattern calls for 11". I cut some polyester fabric the dimensions of the MV the designer put on the pattern. Cut some armholes and put it on. It gave me a good idea of the drape and the length of the front and back.


Which I think was a very clever idea- did you invent it- or read of it somewhere, Bev?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I was looking at the pattern and saw MV is just basically a rectangle and the thought just came into my head. So I guess I invented it. It just seemed like it would be the thing to do.  And now that I am more of a woman of size , I have to be more aware of the size and fit of my patterns.

Was just thinking of you, Julie. How is the melatonin working for you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I was looking at the pattern and saw MV is just basically a rectangle and the thought just came into my head. So I guess I invented it. It just seemed like it would be the thing to do.  And now that I am more of a woman of size , I have to be more aware of the size and fit of my patterns.
> 
> Was just thinking of you, Julie. How is the melatonin working for you?


Well, I am up, middle of the night- but I think I must have had some genuine sleep- because I am feeling quite rested- I don't have many more tablets to go- I must be about half way by now. however a very kind friend in Utah has mailed what has been quite correctly declared as 'Nutritional Supplement' in the Snail Mail system. With the numbers of Methamfetamine busts happening, I really did not want to be on a charge of importing drugs. I just got to yawn- so that augurs well!

Some day I really must save up and buy the cutting table (collapsible) that I covet! I would have to clean down and clear a Kitchen Bench presently in order to find anywhere on which to place a pattern of any sort!
BUT I do have in the work/box room (that is full of many Rubbish Bags worth of clothing, my own and hubbies, that need to be checked for whether I have washed them, and then taken somehow to the Hospice Shop.) Before I can resurrect my computer desk with the large return desk, that was a gift acquired through a scheme at the UNI. to aid disabled Students.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, genuine sleep. Now that's a blessing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, genuine sleep. Now that's a blessing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, genuine sleep. Now that's a blessing.


That is a result :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a result :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Well, I really shouldn't look on Ravelry in the morning when the house is quiet and I get to drink coffee. This seems to be a wonderful color and texture play project, plus I think the pattern would be forgiving in the fitting part, as in not having to be exact. Lace could be added here and there.  Ah, well, you be the judge.  (Feeling mellow in the morning.)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/enchanted-mesa


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Well, I really shouldn't look on Ravelry in the morning when the house is quiet and I get to drink coffee. This seems to be a wonderful color and texture play project, plus I think the pattern would be forgiving in the fitting part, as in not having to be exact. Lace could be added here and there.  Ah, well, you be the judge.  (Feeling mellow in the morning.)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/enchanted-mesa


Speaking of not looking up items...I shouldn't go looking in the shawl sections of either working computer's hard drive for short-row projects. I've got three possibles printed now and one on flash drive (for the computer with laserjet printer attached). It's one of those mystery kal items that I think I can blame KP Lace Party members on! 5 separate files...so I think I'll work it in cotton (Blue, or blue to white...I have to see what I have on the cardboard tubes). Or do you think I should simply match the shade of blue with the multicolor and run with it? Save me having to worry about quantity as each is about 300-350 yards per ball.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, a very creative pattern. I do like Stephen West's patterns. They do have a unique twist :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Ronie! I am glad to have steered you away from the pond.
> 
> Wow, Tanya, I had to go back and reread what you said. And still not sure what you thought might be critical. I took what you said as me being a good hostess and running interference. This was my goal when I started early with my MV. Wanted to be able to be there before the rest, in case there were questions. Anyway, all is good.  I'll take friendly observations any day.


Sometimes I am very short in my comments and they get taken wrong, so people tell me. And in writing, my humor or kindness often doesn't come thru well. Just wanted to make sure that wasn't the case here and so glad that it wasn't. You put out so much good energy here to the group and I wouldn't ever want to be thought of as criticizing you. But no harm so all is good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Sue, nice find that cardigan is.
> 
> Bev, love the MV so far! Looking good!
> 
> Tonya, so glad you made a connection to sell a hat. I'm happy for you. Maybe this will be the start of something better for you through word of mouth. I'm thinking about knitting up a bunch of infinity scarfs on fat needles with bulky washable yarn and bringing to work to try to sell. They seem to be a big fashion accessory.


Go for it. Try about 3 of them and see how people respond. I am told that there should always be about 3 for people to make a choice.

The funny thing about selling this hat is the woman who wanted it did not give my info to her friend who made the purchase. She actually spent time trying to contact the managers of the farm market who did not respond to her email. I guess she recalled an article in the press about the market and went looking for back issues online and found the one where they included my photo and name and so she looked me up. This clearly is a very good friend of hers who kept saying that she really wanted that hat and motivated her to go this extra trouble to find me. Pretty nice.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, all is good. Glad to count you as a friend, Tanya.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sometimes I am very short in my comments and they get taken wrong, so people tell me. And in writing, my humor or kindness often doesn't come thru well. Just wanted to make sure that wasn't the case here and so glad that it wasn't. You put out so much good energy here to the group and I wouldn't ever want to be thought of as criticizing you. But no harm so all is good.


errrr, so saying I was a character assassin is your sense of humour???????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, all is good. Glad to count you as a friend, Tanya.


Same for me Bev

That Stephen West pattern is a fun one. Oh, for one of those little bodies.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Same for me Bev
> That Stephen West pattern is a fun one. Oh, for one of those little bodies.


Ahh, I was thinking the same thing. Might be great for a little body. The sleeves/armholes are what I think would be a problem for the bigger sizes that I would have to go for. Looks like it might be a bit uncomfortable. 
But he is very creative and I do like this pattern! If only I was a size 10 again.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Go for it. Try about 3 of them and see how people respond. I am told that there should always be about 3 for people to make a choice.
> 
> The funny thing about selling this hat is the woman who wanted it did not give my info to her friend who made the purchase. She actually spent time trying to contact the managers of the farm market who did not respond to her email. I guess she recalled an article in the press about the market and went looking for back issues online and found the one where they included my photo and name and so she looked me up. This clearly is a very good friend of hers who kept saying that she really wanted that hat and motivated her to go this extra trouble to find me. Pretty nice.


Very nice indeed. That is a good friend. And I consider all here at the Lace Party good friends too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ahh, I was thinking the same thing. Might be great for a little body. The sleeves/armholes are what I think would be a problem for the bigger sizes that I would have to go for. Looks like it might be a bit uncomfortable.
> But he is very creative and I do like this pattern! If only I was a size 10 again.


I think the pattern would lend itself to expansion in size and if the yarn was stretchy and the knit loose it would feel okay in lighter wt wools it seems. He mentions using worsted or bulky on bigger needles to enlarge but that might not feel too good having all that heavier fabric in the armpit area. I do enjoy looking at his stuff and feeling his whimsey.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a pick of my MV so far (draped across my cat, Rocky). The first 4 stripes are from 1 of the extra 3 skeins I have in the Joshua Tree color, and then the nice rusty color starts the new skein, Cactus Flower, that hopefully the majority will be knit in.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Speaking of not looking up items...I shouldn't go looking in the shawl sections of either working computer's hard drive for short-row projects. I've got three possibles printed now and one on flash drive (for the computer with laserjet printer attached). It's one of those mystery kal items that I think I can blame KP Lace Party members on! 5 separate files...so I think I'll work it in cotton (Blue, or blue to white...I have to see what I have on the cardboard tubes). Or do you think I should simply match the shade of blue with the multicolor and run with it? Save me having to worry about quantity as each is about 300-350 yards per ball.


Yes, match the blue with a multi-color.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here's another question for the MV makers: How do you decide how "wide" to make each front side to get the correct size and drape? Thank you!!!


I cast on an extra 6 stitches so that it would be at least 1 inch longer.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I cast on an extra 6 stitches so that it would be at least 1 inch longer.


I think mine will be plenty long. My concern is the width. I was wearing multiple layers last night and did an approximate measure from the side seam of my sweater to the center front over the bulky cowl and 13". That made me nervous. I am going to try it again. I also have an idea for a substitute for the fabric sample Bev used. My prayer shawl that I wear in the mornings is HUGE, so I could drape that and measure it to get an idea of dimensions. Thanks for the input. 

Chris, your colors are working really well together. That is going to be so nice. :thumbup:

Julie, I am glad that melatonin is working for you. 

edit: PS - I am thankful for all of you here. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone! I had several pages to catch up with so I am sorry if I miss anyone... 
Chris I love the colors in yours .. it is coming along very nice! I deleted 10 stitches from mine because I love the way my yarn is looking with the size needles they called for and it is going to be a bit larger. I got messed up with the numbers in the pattern where we place the arm holes. So I am just following the pattern and hope that it all turns out ok.. I may not have enough of a difference in the size, I am refering to how we can flip it one way and have a hood or flip it the other way and have it longer down the back.. It will be interesting to see... 
I relized last night that I can see where I got of count with my seed stitch. I have some 'Fun' yarn I might weave in at those points.. and then mimic it on the other side. Maybe even a few on the back to tie it all together..

Toni I am going to let the blocking take care of a inch or so when my MV is done. I know it will be a good size for someone..  My GD is small and so is my sons GF, my Sister is smaller than me I think.. its been awhile since I saw her but she usually is  or if it is very large I can wear it I won't mind large  

I normally like Steven West's designs I love his mind and creativity but this sweater for me is a bit gappy in the under arm area.. other than that I love the shape and the changes in yarn  

Julie I was wondering if someone from here or anywhere that we can buy Meletonin over the counter if we could ship to you... I saw it on sale for $3.95 yesterday! I don't know how many tabs that is but I would guess between 30 and 50. I find it interesting that they subscribe it for you, because I have a terrible time staying asleep. But most sleep aids make me groggy the next morning.. since I am a morning person I hate feeling messed up first thing  Hubby say's he doesn't feel groggy.. How are your mornings??

Kiaxixang I would go with the simplest combination.. Unless you have the extra time to do the calculations  I love a fussy project if I can devote a good deal of time to it..  I am lucky that I have a lot of time on my hands


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a pick of my MV so far (draped across my cat, Rocky). The first 4 stripes are from 1 of the extra 3 skeins I have in the Joshua Tree color, and then the nice rusty color starts the new skein, Cactus Flower, that hopefully the majority will be knit in.


Love those Fall colors. I think this MV was a great choice of pattern--pretty basic but interesting and full of texture and room for playing with everything knitting is about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I think mine will be plenty long. My concern is the width. I was wearing multiple layers last night and did an approximate measure from the side seam of my sweater to the center front over the bulky cowl and 13". That made me nervous. I am going to try it again. I also have an idea for a substitute for the fabric sample Bev used. My prayer shawl that I wear in the mornings is HUGE, so I could drape that and measure it to get an idea of dimensions. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Chris, your colors are working really well together. That is going to be so nice. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I gather Melatonin can give unwelcome dreaming- in my case It is really helping me to relax- 2 years is a long time with inadequate sleep.
I do wish at times that someone would moderate in the way DFL used.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Toni I am going to let the blocking take care of a inch or so when my MV is done. I know it will be a good size for someone.. My GD is small and so is my sons GF, my Sister is smaller than me I think.. its been awhile since I saw her but she usually is or if it is very large I can wear it I won't mind large " Ronie

Thanks for the input. :thumbup:

"I do wish at times that someone would moderate in the way DFL used." Julie

She was/is pretty special. One of a kind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a pick of my MV so far (draped across my cat, Rocky)...


Looking good 
It will look lovely worn with black, as Rocky is demonstrating - or is Rocky hinting that this would be purr-fect for him?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> "Toni I am going to let the blocking take care of a inch or so when my MV is done. I know it will be a good size for someone.. My GD is small and so is my sons GF, my Sister is smaller than me I think.. its been awhile since I saw her but she usually is or if it is very large I can wear it I won't mind large " Ronie
> 
> Thanks for the input. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


It really makes one appreciate how much effort she went to week after week, now we are sharing the task between us!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> I think mine will be plenty long. My concern is the width. I was wearing multiple layers last night and did an approximate measure from the side seam of my sweater to the center front over the bulky cowl and 13". That made me nervous. I am going to try it again. I also have an idea for a substitute for the fabric sample Bev used. My prayer shawl that I wear in the mornings is HUGE, so I could drape that and measure it to get an idea of dimensions. Thanks for the input.
> 
> Chris, your colors are working really well together. That is going to be so nice. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Toni, I understand now. I think that since it falls like a waterfall sweater/vest that the front 11 inches won't be the problem - but across the back may be. Hmm, guess I may have to adjust how many inches knit across to the next armhole.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looking good
> It will look lovely worn with black, as Rocky is demonstrating - or is Rocky hinting that this would be purr-fect for him?


It could be that he needs his mom to knit him a sweater. He is not very healthy and has lost some of his fur. ;-( I have been thinking about looking for a pattern for him. He is always in front of the heater in the kitchen.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

PS - I still haven't blocked that darn shawl.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a pick of my MV so far (draped across my cat, Rocky). The first 4 stripes are from 1 of the extra 3 skeins I have in the Joshua Tree color, and then the nice rusty color starts the new skein, Cactus Flower, that hopefully the majority will be knit in.


That is coming along a treat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> PS - I still haven't blocked that darn shawl.


I am wondering what is the hitch?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do appreciate the friendship here. A bonus is have I learnt a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, I understand now. I think that since it falls like a waterfall sweater/vest that the front 11 inches won't be the problem - but across the back may be. Hmm, guess I may have to adjust how many inches knit across to the next armhole.


that is the way I see it too.  plus one side is 11 and the other side is 12 so that makes 23 inches and I am sure that will pull around if needed..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I have only gotten about 6" done, but I think I will make the fronts about 12" or a completed pattern repeat (I'm doing a quatrefoil lace pattern.  ), whichever comes first.  My hubby is home. I'll get him to measure my back and take it from there. Thanks, ladies!!! You are great. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris- " consider all in the LP friends." This is a remembered quote as our internet is not working very well. lately. Yes, Chris, I agree. And I love your MV colors.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering what is the hitch?


The biggest hitch is I am lazy and would rather just sit and knit than to have to get out a sheet of plywood and my mats and get down on my hands and knees - oh, I could start the process up on my bed perhaps. But that won't be today. Have to get a little spruced up for the church Christmas party this evening. The other thing is because my house is smaller than some apartments, there is very little room to do everything I want to. (700 square feet). Ps - notice I didn't use the terms lay or lie for placing anything on my bed. LOL. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The biggest hitch is I am lazy and would rather just sit and knit than to have to get out a sheet of plywood and my mats and get down on my hands and knees - oh, I could start the process up on my bed perhaps. But that won't be today. Have to get a little spruced up for the church Christmas party this evening. The other thing is because my house is smaller than some apartments, there is very little room to do everything I want to. (700 square feet). Ps - notice I didn't use the terms lay or lie for placing anything on my bed. LOL. :wink:


Your problem is almost exactly what I thought- Now for small check out the average size of the cottages on the Shetland Islands- there the shawls are DRESSED- often on a frame- but you could do it on a wall, Chris is it your own house?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. we just got our tree... and as it turned out we were paid to get it!!  Here is how. My husbands company paid for him and his team to play in a golf tournament a few months back. They got 18 holes of golf for free then we (wives) all got a free steak dinner... and his team got a $20.00 dollar gift certificate. We bought a $23.00 tree and were told to pull a candy cane off the store tree for a gift! The gift was a 5 dollar gift certificate!  Now why don't yarn stores think of this!! I could go for some free yarn


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Very nice indeed. That is a good friend. And I consider all here at the Lace Party good friends too!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a pick of my MV so far (draped across my cat, Rocky). The first 4 stripes are from 1 of the extra 3 skeins I have in the Joshua Tree color, and then the nice rusty color starts the new skein, Cactus Flower, that hopefully the majority will be knit in.


I like the way that's looking so far.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. we just got our tree... and as it turned out we were paid to get it!!  Here is how. My husbands company paid for him and his team to play in a golf tournament a few months back. They got 18 holes of golf for free then we (wives) all got a free steak dinner... and his team got a $20.00 dollar gift certificate. We bought a $23.00 tree and were told to pull a candy cane off the store tree for a gift! The gift was a 5 dollar gift certificate!  Now why don't yarn stores think of this!! I could go for some free yarn


What a great deal!! Well done!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your problem is almost exactly what I thought- Now for small check out the average size of the cottages on the Shetland Islands- there the shawls are DRESSED- often on a frame- but you could do it on a wall, Chris is it your own house?


Mine AND the bank's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Mine AND the bank's.


The bank is not going to mind, if you can work out a way to fix your blocking mats to a wall!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The bank is not going to mind, if you can work out a way to fix your blocking mats to a wall!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Ros. So sorry to hear about your sorrows.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is a wonderful statement of gratitude. Thank you. You are so alike. :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So sad. Prayers for all.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> As in many things, American & British terms are not necessarily consistent with one another. I don't find referring to ply always helpful, either, because not all single ply yarn, for instance, is the same weight.
> 
> Since I became involved with knitting lace, I find the # of yards/100g to be most informative. Even that can be ambiguous, though: I ordered 3 skeins from Posh Yarns once - all 875y/100g & all three hanks were of a different size with BIG different between the smallest & the largest.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane. This is very helpful to me also 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear, how very sad. condolences.


Thank you Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, thanks for your comment on my spine.
> 
> Kaixixang, congrats on the sock. It looks so toasty warm. It sounds as if you designed it yourself???
> 
> ...


That spine does look gorgeous and very interesting. The MV's are coming along beautifully as well. Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros was a wonderful picture and such very sad news.. I pray you and your loved ones heal quickly and can find some peace soon... This is the season for Peace Love and Joy I know it can be a very healing season...
> I lost my mom at thanksgiving many years ago and my dad right after Christmas many more years ago.. it is always in my mind but we choose to celebrate their life and the Holidays to the hilt!!! not the loss  although it will always be heartbreaking..


Thank you Ronie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Joy and loss often seem to exist together in our lives.
> Both should be remembered, and appreciated.


Thank you, I think so too 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, hugs and prayers for you, your daughter, her friend, and the families of all. May you allow God's peace and healing into your heart.


Thank you Tricia 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, wow! You are all in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just wanted to share a pic showing my progress on the Advent Calendar Scarf. This is Day 5 of a total 24 days. I'm trying to keep up with it and still have time to do other things. It is a really nice way to learn new patterns.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue, I love it. I must have missed something, where did you find this gorgeous pattern? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Spoiler alert!!! I haven't had a chance to do day 4 yet let alone 5! Looks great, Sue.
> I am currently learning a new chapter in grade 12 advanced math to help my son with an assignment due tomorrow - test on Monday. Not much knitting for me until *much* later this evening.
> Here is my progress to the end of Clue 3 - I love that clue! Using 100% cashmere - so nice to knit with.


Beautiful Jane, I love it and we all know how much I loved knitting with 100% cashmere.. Hope all goes well with the math assignment 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Well said.
> Ros, I love your pictures. And I am sorry about the loss of the new life. Brought a tear to my eye, (I'll blame on the glasses) Higs and blessings to you and all those family and friends affected by this.
> 
> A week from tomorrow will be the 10 year anniversary of my mom's passing. This time of year does seem to be filled with both joy and loss for so many of us.


Thank you, I'm sorry about your Mum, I know how that feels 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, an Advent KAL sounds great.
> 
> Here's the picture. I am all done in tonight and heading to bed.


Looking gorgeous Bev 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Been thinking of you, Ros. You've been so quiet. But then, you have had a lot to process. Take care.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just had to share these pics of a cardigan I bought yesterday. The lace really caught my eye, and I thoight it was just "me".
> 
> It's a slightly different construction with a centre back seam in rib, which is sewn on to the body. I really liked the use of several different lace patterns.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Been thinking of you, Ros. You've been so quiet. But then, you have had a lot to process. Take care.


Thank you Bev, I have been a bit quiet and I'm now trying to catch up. I hope I don't miss anyone. I'm very grateful to all on LP. You are all so wonderful and caring and I love the people here and the friendships 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is not knitting related, but I just had to share. My daughter, Kat, just sent me this email. A= Alexandra, her 4 year old daughter, J = Jackson, her 17 month old son.
> 
> We were grabbing oatmeal in the closet. J grabbed a cereal bar, so I let A take one. She ate hers while I was changing his diaper. This follows:
> A: he has to share with me
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...where did you find this gorgeous pattern? 💞


The Ravelry page links to a KAL group: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014

The daily clues are available here:
http://www.von-stroh-zu-gold.de/muster/?p=57
Day 7 is already available - she posts early.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Just got off the phone with a woman wanting to buy a hat of mine. Her friend saw it at my craft table and she has a b'day this weekend. Pretty nice, huh!


That's great 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a pick of my MV so far (draped across my cat, Rocky). The first 4 stripes are from 1 of the extra 3 skeins I have in the Joshua Tree color, and then the nice rusty color starts the new skein, Cactus Flower, that hopefully the majority will be knit in.


Looking gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A nice little distraction for me. A friend of my daughter Jane's little girl Natasha in the top I made for her recently. It's acrylic so I didn't bother blocking it &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had a wonderful visit with Carmen and Jackson. Here's Jackson minding his own business and then I asked him "Where's Nanna?" Jackson has just had his 1st birthday &#128158; I just noticed the photos are not very clear, must have been the state I was in. Cute pics anyway, thought I would still share &#128512;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The Ravelry page links to a KAL group:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
> 
> The daily clues are available here:
> ...


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> A nice little distraction for me. A friend of my daughter Jane's little girl Natasha in the top I made for her recently. It's acrylic so I didn't bother blocking it 💞


What a pretty little girl and a lovely cardigan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had a wonderful visit with Carmen and Jackson. Here's Jackson minding his own business and then I asked him "Where's Nanna?" Jackson has just had his 1st birthday 💞


He's adorable! I keep saying that, but he is!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a pretty little girl and a lovely cardigan!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He's adorable! I keep saying that, but he is!


Thank you Pam, you may say it as often as you like because he is so adorable 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The Ravelry page links to a KAL group:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
> 
> The daily clues are available here:
> ...


Thank you Jane, I've had a look at the pattern, could you tell me what ply yarn you are using and what size needles you are using also please? I don't have any beads, I really must start a collection of beads. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Natasha in the top I made for her recently...


SO cute - the model & the top.
It just occurs to me that as she outgrows this size, one should be able to block it larger with steam so that she can wear it longer.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I had to share this - so cute - but nothing to do with knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> SO cute - the model & the top.
> It just occurs to me that as she outgrows this size, one should be able to block it larger with steam so that she can wear it longer.


Thank you Jane, great idea and I just recently bought myself a hand held steamer so it will be a great opportunity to test it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...what ply yarn you are using and what size needles you are using also please?


It is a lace weight - 437 yards/50g.


> ...I don't have any beads, I really must start a collection of beads. 💞


It's a slippery slope!
You don't have to use beads in it - but they are nice. I am only using them in the spacers & on the ends.Since the patterns change all the way through, the beading wouldn't be consistent. I thought that it might look odd. I want to have the weight in the ends, though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It's a slippery slope!
> You don't have to use beads in it - but they are nice. I am only using them in the spacers & on the ends.Since the patterns change all the way through, the beading wouldn't be consistent. I thought that it might look odd. I want to have the weight in the ends, though.


Thanks Jane, I like slippery slopes, well not really, only if it involves knitting 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Ros. Thank you for the delightful photos.  Take care.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It's a slippery slope!
> You don't have to use beads in it - but they are nice. I am only using them in the spacers & on the ends.Since the patterns change all the way through, the beading wouldn't be consistent. I thought that it might look odd. I want to have the weight in the ends, though.


Thanks Jane, are you using 3mm needles or smaller? I just looked at the other advent scarves, they are so beautiful. I'm so excited about all the new stitch patterns. OMG I think I have to make one or a few 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Ros. Thank you for the delightful photos.  Take care.


Thank you so much Toni, you're welcome. It's a wonderful place to be 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, are you using 3mm needles or smaller?


Sorry - forgot that part.
I am using a 3.5mm needle. Although it comes down to the fabric that you like & whether you knit tightly or loosely - generally, you knit lace with a larger size needle than is recommended on the label. That allows for more openness in the lace. So like I said, it depends on the fabric that you want.
If I were going to knit a regular shawl with this yarn, I might very well go with 3.75mm but since this is a scarf & I thought it would be worn differently, (don't ask me how, who knows how my mind works sometimes - just made sense at the time) I wanted it a little denser.


> OMG I think I have to make one or a few


Sure - join us! You would catch up in no time, I am sure. Some people have adjusted the pattern - CO fewer or more stitches. If I were using fingering weight, I would probably have less. Sue cast on 71 sts. Adjustments are made in the spacer section to ensure the correct number of stitches from one section to the next - decreasing back to 91 on the first row of the spacer & increasing to the number needed in the last.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These become quite addictive. Doing a scarf like this is a wonderful way to try out new patterns. I'm doing mine this year in a fingering weight on size 3.75mm. After Day 7, it is really growing. As I think Jane said somewhere (I'm just catchingup on all the posts) I am doing a narrower width, between 2/3rd and 3/4th of the full size. I'm probably going to bind off after Day 12 or 14, before it gets to be way too long. I have started one which is about half the width, so I will be able to continue knitting through the final pattern. I don't want to miss out on any of the lovely patterns.

I do hope you will join us too.

Sue

quote=RosD]Thanks Jane, are you using 3mm needles or smaller? I just looked at the other advent scarves, they are so beautiful. I'm so excited about all the new stitch patterns. OMG I think I have to make one or a few 😀💞[/quote]


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen - I have you to blame for my sleep spell...this round. I still have the Calendar 2013 to grab PDF files for...but I managed to get 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2014 without doing more than 2 duplicates. I erased the duplicates before moving the group to the correct year.

On the purple to white cashmere - it decided to work with the conundrum short-row pattern...and I'm working it with 2.0 mm circular (from Deramores...plastic, but better gauge and feel than the metal). It's a 100% animal hair project and SOOO soft!

Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conundrum-scarflette


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen - I have you to blame for my sleep spell...


Oops!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A nice little distraction for me. A friend of my daughter Jane's little girl Natasha in the top I made for her recently. It's acrylic so I didn't bother blocking it 💞


What a little sweetie! (both Natasha and her new top) . I am curious to know which is closest to the true colour?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had a wonderful visit with Carmen and Jackson. Here's Jackson minding his own business and then I asked him "Where's Nanna?" Jackson has just had his 1st birthday 💞 I just noticed the photos are not very clear, must have been the state I was in. Cute pics anyway, thought I would still share 😀


The photos look fine to me! And Jackson is a darling!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a little sweetie! (both Natasha and her new top) . I am curious to know which is closest to the true colour?!


Thank you Julie, the last two photos are the real colour 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The photos look fine to me! And Jackson is a darling!


Thank you Julie, he certainly is a little darling. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - join us! You would catch up in no time, I am sure. Some people have adjusted the pattern - CO fewer or more stitches. If I were using fingering weight, I would probably have less. Sue cast on 71 sts. Adjustments are made in the spacer section to ensure the correct number of stitches from one section to the next - decreasing back to 91 on the first row of the spacer & increasing to the number needed in the last.


Thank you Jane and Sue, I'm joining in, well at least I hope I am!!! I will be checking my stash to see if I have enough of something in lace weight to start making it. I'm going to be disappointed if I can't find something and have to wait 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, the last two photos are the real colour 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So pretty, Ros. I love the subtlety of the soft pastels in the current piece.
> ETA: How large are these, Ros?


Thank you Jane. The mauve one is the same size 28 inches x 28 inches. 71cm x 71cm. The baby shawl is 50 inches x 50 inches. 127cm x 127cm 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. The mauve one is the same size 28 inches x 28 inches. 71cm x 71cm. The baby shawl is 50 inches x 50 inches. 127cm x 127cm 💞


A true Artist with your needles, that is you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A true Artist with your needles, that is you, Ros!


Thank you Julie, so lovely of you to say, but since I've been on KP and have witnessed the the work done here, I feel like I'm a beginner in the sense that there is soooo much to learn. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, so lovely of you to say, but since I've been on KP and have witnessed the the work done here, I feel like I'm a beginner in the sense that there is soooo much to learn. 💞


Which is one of the beauties of meeting up with others- no challenges, means stagnation!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oops!


You can add laughing notes! To be honest...I'll follow any link all y'all post...but cannot follow the "Payment due" ones. If all y'all could see what I had on both 300+ GB hard drives...I need more patterns!

:XD: I'm actually well along in my knitting skill to enjoy the eyelet patterns. So, take my quips with a teasing note. If I didn't comment at all none of y'all would know I was keeping up or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> You can add laughing notes! To be honest...I'll follow any link all y'all post...but cannot follow the "Payment due" ones. If all y'all could see what I had on both 300+ GB hard drives...I need more patterns!
> 
> :XD: I'm actually well along in my knitting skill to enjoy the eyelet patterns. So, take my quips with a teasing note. If I didn't comment at all none of y'all would know I was keeping up or not.


Indeed, we would not!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, beautiful baby and wonderful top :thumbup:

Edit: Jackson is lovely, too

Edit2: The baby's shawl is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> SO cute - the model & the top.
> It just occurs to me that as she outgrows this size, one should be able to block it larger with steam so that she can wear it longer.


I would I tend to make baby things that are a bit wider and can handle having length to be added to extend wearing time.

This top is adorable and so is the little girl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been having spotty internet at best the last few days. Not sure what is wrong. It comes and goes in as it will, no reason or rhyme. So now I will try to catch up. If I miss you, please forgive.

Ros, what adorable pictures and lovely distractions. Thanks you so for sharing. Your mauve shawl is gorgeous.

Kaixaxang, well, now you did it to me.  I have that scarflet in my Ravely library now. I am constantly on the lookout for those smaller items for gifts. Thank you.  I like when you chime in and let us know where you are.  

I think I about have the armhole directions conquered in MV. A few more rows and then I'll be closing it. And on to the center part. Did someone say the center was only 10 1/2 inches? I may have to add a few inches to that. 

Confessions-I did not try to get the kinks out of my yarn. I liked the texture the bumps in the yarn gave my seed stitches. I may not block it at all-only pin and spray, if I need more length or width. It really doesn't look like it needs it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually Bev you saved my bum again... in that tiny print and my copy I thought it said 6.5!! I just looked again at the pattern online and you are right 10.5  I was looking at the picture and I am making it by the written instructions but I am so glad you mentioned this because I have a way of getting into my own little world.. and loose track of numbers.. I want to get done with this arm hole today so I can make the last pair of slippers.. 
We went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and I picked up 2 very pretty boxes to put the slippers in  I am going to just block it straight  so that the edges are nice and straight and hopefully to the correct size!

We got out tree up.. I need to add more ornaments to it.. we still have the village to do and my snow globes to do but it is coming along very nice.. hubby was worn out yesterday  I normally do all the decorating myself!! Silly guy thought it would all be done in one day.

Ros very cute picture of these little ones.. and such nice items that you have made for them 

Nice pattern Kaixixang I love those kinds of pattern.. they go quick and use very little precious yarn.. they look great in the variegated yarns and the tonal ones and the plain ones.. very nice.. now I think I will go and put that one in my library too


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, when we do patterns like KAL like this, we help each other out.  Cool.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--the fact that you don't know everything about knitting (and who does), does not take away from the fact that you are a fabulous knitter. And every project collectively done here has people something new thru the pattern as well as our chatter.

Bev--I think this MV pattern is a very folksy/casual one and it can handle an unblocked look. The yarn's curley cues just add so nicely to the texture. Even blocking may diminish that effect.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ros--the fact that you don't know everything about knitting (and who does), does not take away from the fact that you are a fabulous knitter. And every project collectively done here has people something new thru the pattern as well as our chatter.
> 
> Bev--I think this MV pattern is a very folksy/casual one and it can handle an unblocked look. The yarn's curley cues just add so nicely to the texture. Even blocking may diminish that effect.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Have a great day, all!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, when we do patterns like KAL like this, we help each other out.  Cool.


 :thumbup: And we keep learning together. Right, Roz?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen - I have you to blame for my sleep spell...this round. I still have the Calendar 2013 to grab PDF files for...but I managed to get 2010, 2011, 2012, and 2014 without doing more than 2 duplicates. I erased the duplicates before moving the group to the correct year.
> 
> On the purple to white cashmere - it decided to work with the conundrum short-row pattern...and I'm working it with 2.0 mm circular (from Deramores...plastic, but better gauge and feel than the metal). It's a 100% animal hair project and SOOO soft!
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/conundrum-scarflette


Kaixixang, so glad you found something for that cashmere. It's been quite a few months since you first talked about finding something for it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I hit the frog pond hard and for no reason!! except that I took to long to do the arm hole and forgot all about the BO/CO stitches..  I fixed it and I have cast back on the right amount of stitches to keep going forward... this seed stitch is fun but frustrating when I get off pattern .. oh well.. LOL there are much worst things that could happen.. 
I personally would of done the decrease 15 stitch side then move over to the increase side keeping track of my rows.. but I followed the pattern and that is not how they have us do it.. Next time I make this I will try to remember that.. 
Right now all my WIP's are put on hold so I can get this last pair of slippers done.. BEV that gives you lots of time to save my Bum again LOL    I don't expect the slippers to take too long but I know me.. I would leave it til Christmas Eve  Have a great day every one


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I have come to the end of the increases and don't have the 73 stitches for the bottom under the arm hole. So, I added a few rows of increases RS and WS and will have to cast on 23 stitches to close the arm hole off. I have no idea what I did wrong. I did the 5 rows of increase, then the 10 WS rows of increase and did not get enough. But I am confident no one, even me will be able to tell. (fingers crossed-hope,hope) The only other thing would be to frog the arm hole and start over. I do not want to do that. Too much Christmas knitting waiting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I have come to the end of the increases and don't have the 73 stitches for the bottom under the arm hole. So, I added a few rows of increases RS and WS and will have to cast on 23 stitches to close the arm hole off. I have no idea what I did wrong. I did the 5 rows of increase, then the 10 WS rows of increase and did not get enough. But I am confident no one, even me will be able to tell. (fingers crossed-hope,hope) The only other thing would be to frog the arm hole and start over. I do not want to do that. Too much Christmas knitting waiting.


You know now that you mention it.. I got such a large opening I increased every row. and the arm hole is huge. It could be my needles,yarn and gauge that made it that way but I think it will be fine  So I really think yours will be too.. This is a basic design anything we do to it will just be our own spin on it 

I have half my first slipper done in just a few hours.. I'll be probably finish of the bootie part tonight. Then I'll make the cuffs on another day. They go very fast once you figure out the pattern  Plus they are knitted with 2 strands of yarn


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It looks, to me, that the arm hole is pretty big anyway. It is interesting hearing you both talk about it. Thanks for your thoughts.

I'm almost done with the Graham baby cocoon. That little one could be here by the end of the week!!! Please pray the umbilical cord stays where it is supposed to. Mama is retaining extra fluid in the uterus which gives the baby lots of room to maneuver. Hmmm, fancy that, a busy baby.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> It looks, to me, that the arm hole is pretty big anyway. It is interesting hearing you both talk about it. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> I'm almost done with the Graham baby cocoon. That little one could be here by the end of the week!!! Please pray the umbilical cord stays where it is supposed to. Mama is retaining extra fluid in the uterus which gives the baby lots of room to maneuver. Hmmm, fancy that, a busy baby.


Ok Toni, will say a prayer for baby Graham and mommy. 
And you are right, I seem to remember the picture of the armhole looking pretty big. 
It's a good thing I proof read my posts most of the time. This darn phone makes up words. It puts capital letters in when I didn't hit a letter near the cap button.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, prayers for mother and child, that things will go well.

My son proposed to his GF this afternoon. And she said yes.  We figured she would. He went over to ask her dad for her hand Weds afternoon. She is a sweet, sweet girl. He's quite a lucky guy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, prayers for mother and child, that things will go well.
> 
> My son proposed to his GF this afternoon. And she said yes.  We figured she would. He went over to ask her dad for her hand Weds afternoon. She is a sweet, sweet girl. He's quite a lucky guy.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, prayers for mother and child, that things will go well.
> 
> My son proposed to his GF this afternoon. And she said yes.  We figured she would. He went over to ask her dad for her hand Weds afternoon. She is a sweet, sweet girl. He's quite a lucky guy.


Thank you, all, for your prayers! Congratulations on your new addition, Bev!!!!!! Your son sounds like a winner also. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni.  our internet is getting really hinky. Hope to be able to get on occasionally enough to stay up with you all. Need to call phone company tomorrow. I think we need a new modemn. It's blinking red and a little warm.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Greetings fellow LPers. I go away for two days and come back to five pages! Great to see the MV knitters are progressing along well, and together.  Best wishes for the new baby and the newly engaged <3

All the talk of armholes reminds me of my own sweater I am knitting. The instructions for shaping the back armholes said to knit until the armhole measured 7 1/2 inches, then do neck shaping (bind-offs). So I assumed that meant from the side seam. Nope. After doing both sides and cutting my yarn, I put the sweater on my dressform and the back neckline and armholes are way too short. Criminy. The sweater will have a collar so the height of the neckline is crucial. Sigh. On the plus side the front cabled panel is looking good.

Have a great night, happy knitting,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, so sorry for your arm hole troubles. Some day I will make an actual sweater, but it is something I am afraid of. It just seems so complicated and will be difficult to size. It won't fit or will look ugly on me. Anyway. . .

Here's where I am tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> Here's where I am tonight.


Making great progress! I love those colours together.


> The happy couple


So sweet!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. The close up is the real life color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations. That's wonderful news.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Toni, prayers for mother and child, that things will go well.
> 
> My son proposed to his GF this afternoon. And she said yes.  We figured she would. He went over to ask her dad for her hand Weds afternoon. She is a sweet, sweet girl. He's quite a lucky guy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, so sorry for your arm hole troubles. Some day I will make an actual sweater, but it is something I am afraid of. It just seems so complicated and will be difficult to size. It won't fit or will look ugly on me. Anyway. . .
> 
> Here's where I am tonight.


It's coming along really well. Really sweet photo of the happy couple!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, beautiful baby and wonderful top :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: Jackson is lovely, too
> 
> Edit2: The baby's shawl is gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you x 3💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I would I tend to make baby things that are a bit wider and can handle having length to be added to extend wearing time.
> 
> This top is adorable and so is the little girl


Thank you. Yes I have to agree, I do normally make things for babies longer and a bit wider so they get a bit more wear out of them. I didn't have any measurements for this one.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros very cute picture of these little ones.. and such nice items that you have made for them


Thank you Ronie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--the fact that you don't know everything about knitting (and who does), does not take away from the fact that you are a fabulous knitter. And every project collectively done here has people something new thru the pattern as well as our chatter.


Thank you Tanya, I love how much we learn from each other 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: And we keep learning together. Right, Roz?


Absolutely Toni and what a treat that is!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It looks, to me, that the arm hole is pretty big anyway. It is interesting hearing you both talk about it. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> I'm almost done with the Graham baby cocoon. That little one could be here by the end of the week!!! Please pray the umbilical cord stays where it is supposed to. Mama is retaining extra fluid in the uterus which gives the baby lots of room to maneuver. Hmmm, fancy that, a busy baby.


Hoping all goes well for the Mum and baby 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, prayers for mother and child, that things will go well.


 Same from me, hoping everything goes well 💞



> My son proposed to his GF this afternoon. And she said yes.  We figured she would. He went over to ask her dad for her hand Weds afternoon. She is a sweet, sweet girl. He's quite a lucky guy.


Congratulations to the happy couple 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, so sorry for your arm hole troubles. Some day I will make an actual sweater, but it is something I am afraid of. It just seems so complicated and will be difficult to size. It won't fit or will look ugly on me. Anyway. . .
> 
> Here's where I am tonight.


Looking great 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It looks, to me, that the arm hole is pretty big anyway. It is interesting hearing you both talk about it. Thanks for your thoughts.
> 
> I'm almost done with the Graham baby cocoon. That little one could be here by the end of the week!!! Please pray the umbilical cord stays where it is supposed to. Mama is retaining extra fluid in the uterus which gives the baby lots of room to maneuver. Hmmm, fancy that, a busy baby.


Prayers for both!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Toni, prayers for mother and child, that things will go well.
> 
> My son proposed to his GF this afternoon. And she said yes.  We figured she would. He went over to ask her dad for her hand Weds afternoon. She is a sweet, sweet girl. He's quite a lucky guy.


That is so sweet. Congratulations to them both :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> All the talk of armholes reminds me of my own sweater I am knitting. The instructions for shaping the back armholes said to knit until the armhole measured 7 1/2 inches, then do neck shaping (bind-offs). So I assumed that meant from the side seam. Nope. After doing both sides and cutting my yarn, I put the sweater on my dressform and the back neckline and armholes are way too short. Criminy. The sweater will have a collar so the height of the neckline is crucial. Sigh. On the plus side the front cabled panel is looking good.
> 
> Have a great night, happy knitting,
> 
> Melanie


That is a rotten thing to happen. I hope you can sort it out without too much hassle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is looking good. I love the colour combos. The happy couple look wonderful.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I think your armhole is looking good. Congratulations on your son's engagement! They look sweet together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the congratulations for DS and GF. He is our last one and seems to have taken his time growing up. It is good to see him taking this step.

Thanks all for the kind words on my MV. I am excited to have gotten that arm hole done. I will know more of what is going on when I get to the next one. I have decided that I will knit my 10 1/2 inches and then put it on and see what it looks like and if I think I need more inches.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--So nice for you to share the pic of your DS & GF. Seeing others happiness is always a joy. Such a universal sharing.

Your MV is looking so yummy. I know it will be delicious to wear.

Toni--waiting to see your cocoon.

Am still out of town and looking at the horrid cold and weather for the week that I will have to drive through. More snow, rain, and freezing. So glad I 'splurged' on new tires last week. 

Took my notes and yarn to work on the workshop pattern but have not gotten much done. Did learn how to take photos with the Mac which may be useful if I can figure out how to get perspective. But such good company to be with and lots of animals galore in this family. 

I know I have missed many things shared here, but wish everyone a great day and hope you have better weather than here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I am sorry I missed your post about the baby and mom!! I pray they are ok and that she will deliver a healthy happy baby... 

Bev that is wonderful news and how cute are they?? ADORABLE!!!  I'm so happy for you... We keep waiting for the day that our boy will pop the question.. he too is taking his time growing up!! 
You are in the same place as I am.. I am using a self striping yarn and with 2 skeins going at the same time my stripes matched fairly well but not perfect.. short of cutting the short end's yarn to keep up I didn't know what to do and I sure didn't want to cut it.. it is what it is and I am loving it regardless..  
Melanie!! I thought I was the only one who said 'Criminy'  and I am sorry that your arm hole is giving you problems too  it must be a armhole thing...LOL I am sure you will sort it all out... 

I got all the way to the Kitchener Stitch on my slipper yesterday. I will finish it off and start the next one.. I am loving this pattern.. it is so fast and cute when done 

Tanya I sure hope the weather will co-operate for you soon... it sounds like you are in for another rough winter.. please stock up on supply's when you can and stay warm! It might be a good time to start a blanket


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!! After an eleven hour nap last night, I'm feeling almost human again. Our annual Holiday Fair was held this last Friday and Saturday. (I've attached pictures of the original set up). The event went well and we had good sales, but I must be aging, because the physical toll on my person were pretty bad this year. Today, I'm wondering if I can do this another year, but by next week, when I've recovered from the fatigue, I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony and be ready to do it again. 

The good news is that I can once again pick up my needles and get some work done. That includes rejoining this group and hopefully becoming a more active member. I've been keeping up with all the postings -- so much has happened -- everything from sorrow to joy and a lot of great knitting in between. Take care and happy lead up to the Holiday Season. I certain hope you have a Joyous one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of your prayers for mom and baby. :thumbup:

How frustrating to have gotten so far to have the arm holes out of alignment, Melanie! I, too, hope you can get that resolved fairly easily.

Congratulations on getting the slipper done, Ronie! I can't wait to see them. 

The cocoon got finished last night and the little hat that goes with it got started. I will show a photo when it is done.  Thanks for asking/mentioning it, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! After an eleven hour nap last night, I'm feeling almost human again. Our annual Holiday Fair was held this last Friday and Saturday. (I've attached pictures of the original set up). The event went well and we had good sales, but I must be aging, because the physical toll on my person were pretty bad this year. Today, I'm wondering if I can do this another year, but by next week, when I've recovered from the fatigue, I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony and be ready to do it again.
> 
> The good news is that I can once again pick up my needles and get some work done. That includes rejoining this group and hopefully becoming a more active member. I've been keeping up with all the postings -- so much has happened -- everything from sorrow to joy and a lot of great knitting in between. Take care and happy lead up to the Holiday Season. I certain hope you have a Joyous one.


WOW!!! No wonder you are tired! Enjoy putting your feet up, Belle. You most certainly deserve it!!! (and welcome back! :thumbup: )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...The event went well and we had good sales...


Glad to hear that it went well - you put so much work into it.


> I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony ...


Our memories can be so selective sometimes.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> WOW!!! No wonder you are tired! Enjoy putting your feet up, Belle. You most certainly deserve it!!! (and welcome back! :thumbup: )


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Your booth looks great, Belle.  Welcome back to knitting and relaxing again.

Ronie, looking forward to seeing your slippers. I had to laugh when you talked about the strips not matching. You see the wide one in the middle of the arm hole??? I was concentrating so much on the increases and decreases that I forgot to change the color. HA! Not frogging for color for sure.  Just decided to do another wide one at the other arm hole.  I do get to do that, don't I?? Don't care, gonna do it anyway.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Your booth looks great, Belle.  Welcome back to knitting and relaxing again.
> 
> Ronie, looking forward to seeing your slippers. I had to laugh when you talked about the strips not matching. You see the wide one in the middle of the arm hole??? I was concentrating so much on the increases and decreases that I forgot to change the color. HA! Not frogging for color for sure.  Just decided to do another wide one at the other arm hole.  I do get to do that, don't I?? Don't care, gonna do it anyway.


Yes, you get to do that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle that looks absolutely wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Yes, you get to do that.


Thank you, Toni!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm just checking I here, but will read and reply in more detail later. I was just looking at the Advent Calendar scarf site and really liked the way one gal is doing hers. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/inkic/advent-calendar-scarf-2014

What a great way to use up leftover yarns and incorporate more memories inti this special scarf.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, that looks interesting. And it looks like she does two pattern repeats. Learns her stitches, but doesn't spend a bunch of time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have finally managed to make it to clue 6. Sue says that 7 takes a while because of the nupps so I will lag even further behind. I have my tree now - decorating that will cut into my knitting time - probably all but eliminate it for the next few days.

My favourite sections so far are the 3rd & 5th. Not so fussy about 6 because it is reversed - gives it a nice textured look, though, & is easy to do. If I were to do it again, I think that I would start it by knitting one row to have the other side showing to the front.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! After an eleven hour nap last night, I'm feeling almost human again. Our annual Holiday Fair was held this last Friday and Saturday. (I've attached pictures of the original set up). The event went well and we had good sales, but I must be aging, because the physical toll on my person were pretty bad this year. Today, I'm wondering if I can do this another year, but by next week, when I've recovered from the fatigue, I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony and be ready to do it again.
> 
> The good news is that I can once again pick up my needles and get some work done. That includes rejoining this group and hopefully becoming a more active member. I've been keeping up with all the postings -- so much has happened -- everything from sorrow to joy and a lot of great knitting in between. Take care and happy lead up to the Holiday Season. I certain hope you have a Joyous one.


That is quite a fantastic effort- All your own?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome back, Belle. You certainly put a tremendous amount of time and effort into the Fair..Glad that it went well. I can understand how you must feel exhausted afterwards. That was a lot of work. It's good that you can get back into knitting. Hopefully you will have time to just relax and put your feet up.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! After an eleven hour nap last night, I'm feeling almost human again. Our annual Holiday Fair was held this last Friday and Saturday. (I've attached pictures of the original set up). The event went well and we had good sales, but I must be aging, because the physical toll on my person were pretty bad this year. Today, I'm wondering if I can do this another year, but by next week, when I've recovered from the fatigue, I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony and be ready to do it again.
> 
> The good news is that I can once again pick up my needles and get some work done. That includes rejoining this group and hopefully becoming a more active member. I've been keeping up with all the postings -- so much has happened -- everything from sorrow to joy and a lot of great knitting in between. Take care and happy lead up to the Holiday Season. I certain hope you have a Joyous one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, it is looking very good. I could be very tempted next year :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is quite a fantastic effort- All your own?


All mine except for the honey. A friend of mine who lives in the next valley over from here (about 120 mi away) produces honey. During the summer we each have a booth at our Saturday Market -- so for the Holiday Fair he has started selling his honey which is good for him because it is the last event for the year and he is wanting to reduce his stock. We sold nearly $600 of honey in the two days. That's pretty good!! And I must confess that the honey is great -- I've sampled all of it and can hardly wait each year for his first production of honey comb -- just love that stuff.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, DH is beekeeper. He has had a bumper year with 400lbs of honey. How much is a jar?
It is a tremendous effort no wonder you are exhausted but the booth does you proud.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, it is looking very good. I could be very tempted next year :thumbup:


Thanks - I wish I could keep on track with the clues - as Sue is doing. They aren't very long - about 24 rows & I only have 91 stitches on the needles but there are so many things going on these days that take from my knitting time.
Somewhere along the line, it was suggested that we do something with this during the summer. This is her 5th year so there are a lot of different stitch patterns to choose from. Well - this year is a "best of" - not new stitches. Even so that amounts to 96 to choose from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> All mine except for the honey. A friend of mine who lives in the next valley over from here (about 120 mi away) produces honey. During the summer we each have a booth at our Saturday Market -- so for the Holiday Fair he has started selling his honey which is good for him because it is the last event for the year and he is wanting to reduce his stock. We sold nearly $600 of honey in the two days. That's pretty good!! And I must confess that the honey is great -- I've sampled all of it and can hardly wait each year for his first production of honey comb -- just love that stuff.


I so enjoy the wax! it is sort of chewy- and ofcourse the honey itself is scrumptious!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm just checking I here, but will read and reply in more detail later. I was just looking at the Advent Calendar scarf site and really liked the way one gal is doing hers.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/inkic/advent-calendar-scarf-2014
> 
> What a great way to use up leftover yarns and incorporate more memories inti this special scarf.
> ...


The different stitches really stand out nicely also. :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> All mine except for the honey. A friend of mine who lives in the next valley over from here (about 120 mi away) produces honey. During the summer we each have a booth at our Saturday Market -- so for the Holiday Fair he has started selling his honey which is good for him because it is the last event for the year and he is wanting to reduce his stock. We sold nearly $600 of honey in the two days. That's pretty good!! And I must confess that the honey is great -- I've sampled all of it and can hardly wait each year for his first production of honey comb -- just love that stuff.


Oh my goodness Belle. I admire your stamina through this. I couldn't do it all. And I'd like to say how I believe how good that honey is. When I was in Oregon many years ago I brought back some honey and it was the best. I still remember it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to make it to clue 6. Sue says that 7 takes a while because of the nupps so I will lag even further behind. I have my tree now - decorating that will cut into my knitting time - probably all but eliminate it for the next few days.
> 
> My favourite sections so far are the 3rd & 5th. Not so fussy about 6 because it is reversed - gives it a nice textured look, though, & is easy to do. If I were to do it again, I think that I would start it by knitting one row to have the other side showing to the front.


Jane, I love the color of your scarf! Good job as always.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I love the color of your scarf! Good job as always.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just a pop in here for a moment.

Belle--really understand the effort you put in and the fatigue and release of the aftermath. Congrats on doing so well.

That advent scarf is looking interesting. Sue--love your color; the stitches and the color seem to enrich each other. 

Ronie--freezing cold where I am and know it is colder back home. May not leave here till tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning. This in not my happiest moment to be traveling.

Back to being a guest and helping out now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! After an eleven hour nap last night, I'm feeling almost human again. Our annual Holiday Fair was held this last Friday and Saturday. (I've attached pictures of the original set up). The event went well and we had good sales, but I must be aging, because the physical toll on my person were pretty bad this year. Today, I'm wondering if I can do this another year, but by next week, when I've recovered from the fatigue, I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony and be ready to do it again.
> 
> The good news is that I can once again pick up my needles and get some work done. That includes rejoining this group and hopefully becoming a more active member. I've been keeping up with all the postings -- so much has happened -- everything from sorrow to joy and a lot of great knitting in between. Take care and happy lead up to the Holiday Season. I certain hope you have a Joyous one.


Oh my goodness! That looks fabulous! I can see why your body is tired!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to make it to clue 6. Sue says that 7 takes a while because of the nupps so I will lag even further behind. I have my tree now - decorating that will cut into my knitting time - probably all but eliminate it for the next few days.
> 
> My favourite sections so far are the 3rd & 5th. Not so fussy about 6 because it is reversed - gives it a nice textured look, though, & is easy to do. If I were to do it again, I think that I would start it by knitting one row to have the other side showing to the front.


That is looking great! I really like your color and your bead placements.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I love the color of your scarf! Good job as always.


Thanks, Chris. I love the colour as well - had to order some more.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, TLL & Miss Pam. I am looking forward to what is in store for future clues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, TLL & Miss Pam. I am looking forward to what is in store for future clues.


It's really fun to see all the different patterns. I may give it a go one of these times. Had too many other projects going to take on another one right now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's really looking good, Jane. I think you will like 7 and 8 too.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to make it to clue 6. Sue says that 7 takes a while because of the nupps so I will lag even further behind. I have my tree now - decorating that will cut into my knitting time - probably all but eliminate it for the next few days.
> 
> My favourite sections so far are the 3rd & 5th. Not so fussy about 6 because it is reversed - gives it a nice textured look, though, & is easy to do. If I were to do it again, I think that I would start it by knitting one row to have the other side showing to the front.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Had too many other projects going to take on another one right now.


I know that situation too, too well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's really looking good, Jane. I think you will like 7 and 8 too.


Thank you - I started 7 - those Nupps after the YOs are tedious, though. This clue will take me a week!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto here.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I know that situation too, too well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very rewarding and pretty. You will like it when you are done. I hope that is the only Nupps one, but who knows.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I started 7 - those Nupps after the YOs are tedious, though. This clue will take me a week!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought you all might like to see a couple of pics from my Knitting Guild's Christmas luncheon yesterday. The ladies were wearing the Ashton shawls they knit as a KAL earlier this year. There are at least 14 Ashtons, but also a couple of other ones too.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thought you all might like to see a couple of pics from my Knitting Guild's Christmas luncheon yesterday....


I see you! 
I thought the 2nd pic was funny. I understand why but it isn't very often that you ask people to turn their backs to the camera.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know, I nearly wrote that too. Of course there was the one who made sure she was facing the camera in both pics. I can see a rear view is not the most flattering, but all eyes are supposed to be on the shawls and not the other bits and pieces!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I see you!
> I thought the 2nd pic was funny. I understand why but it isn't very often that you ask people to turn their backs to the camera.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Of course there was the one who made sure she was facing the camera in both pics....


I noticed that. :lol:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev you can do what ever you want!!! your work always turns out nice so I am sure that your arm holes will be A-OK!! 

Jane that is coming along very nice. I like the deep color! it is very close to one of the colors I am using in the slippers.. mine is called Raisin  but your stitches are just beautiful.. and what ever yarn you are using is really showing the stitch definitions 

Sue what a great picture... both of them  I noticed right away that there was one who didn't hear the directions to turn...LOL

Belle that table is amazing... We get fresh honey here too... a friend of my husbands has his own bee's... nothing like it... plus we can get some fresh honey at 'Misty Meadow's' We can't seem to drive past that place with out stopping in..  I have almost every size colander they sell... a girl can't have to many you know  http://www.oregonjam.com/ I had hoped the site would show all their items... I don't dare tell my client that we go in there all the time... she sells the same type of items  Its kind of a conflict of interest...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that looks as you all are having a good time :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is coming along very nice. I like the deep color!... .and what ever yarn you are using is really showing the stitch definitions .


Thanks - the yarn is really nice to work with & does certainly show the stitches so well.
It is 100% cashmere that I bought from SunTek - free shipping, reasonable price.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thought you all might like to see a couple of pics from my Knitting Guild's Christmas luncheon yesterday. The ladies were wearing the Ashton shawls they knit as a KAL earlier this year. There are at least 14 Ashtons, but also a couple of other ones too.
> 
> Sue


What fun! So great to see so many lovely Ashton's being worn by all you lovely ladies!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, will try and catch up later in the day. I'm really sick today and will probably stay in bed all day. Take care &#128158; Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> .... I'm really sick today and will probably stay in bed all day. Take care 💞 Ros


Sorry to hear that, Ros. Probably so much on the go that your resistance is down. I hope you perk up quickly.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful booth Belle. So happy to hear you had a successful fair. I miss fresh honey and combs. Beekeeping was common where I grew up.

Your Advent scarf looks great so far Jane. Lovely color and nice stitchwork.

Great photos Sue. I never even looked at the 'other bits and pieces', just looked at the knitting. 

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, will try and catch up later in the day. I'm really sick today and will probably stay in bed all day. Take care 💞 Ros


O, I'm so sorry. Sending you gentle and healing hugs!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Your Advent scarf looks great so far Jane. Lovely color and nice stitchwork....


Thank you, MissMelba


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ros. Probably so much on the go that your resistance is down. I hope you perk up quickly.


Thank you Jane, I started the advent scarf, I didn't have much suitable yarn to choose from in my stash, so I'm not really sure how I feel about it. It is a fun project though. Not sure about doing Nupps but will give it a go. If I don't like it I can always frog it and substitute a pattern. I hope I feel better soon too. We haven't put up our Christmas tree yet, I usually do that around the 1st of December, I like to enjoy seeing it for as long as possible. I have some very pretty cherished teddy hanging ornaments and I love seeing them on the tree. I also have all the little ornaments my kids and grandchildren have made us over the years and I always put them on the tree.🎄💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> O, I'm so sorry. Sending you gentle and healing hugs!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, Ros. Just take care of yourself and get better soon.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, will try and catch up later in the day. I'm really sick today and will probably stay in bed all day. Take care 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ros. Just take care of yourself and get better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your Advent scarf looks wonderful. 

Belle, I bet the honey is wonderful.

Norma, you guys got lots of honey. Nothing like raw honey.

Sue, what wonderful pictures. Look at all those Ashtons. 

Ros, so sorry to hear of your illness today. Hope that you are feeling well soon. Be sure to relax and take care.

Well, it has been decided by the powers that be that our modem is going. So we are going to the Phone Co. to pick one up tomorrow. DS needs the internet to get college homework done. He is over at his brother's right now using a laptop to get tonights homework done. So, hopefully the problem will be fixed tomorrow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Bev &#128158;


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, DH is beekeeper. He has had a bumper year with 400lbs of honey. How much is a jar?
> It is a tremendous effort no wonder you are exhausted but the booth does you proud.


You are blessed to have a ready supply of such a delicious product. My friend bottles his honey in a variety of jars and sizes, so it is hard to answer your question. He sells everything from an 8 oz size up to gallons. Locally, we get alfalfa, clover, wild flower, and blackberry honey. He generally brings in a supply of buckwheat and orange blossom to tide him over until his bees are sufficiently productive. We have a very short growing season here so he uses the buckwheat and orange blossom to bridge the gap. I particularly like his creamed honeys and the honeycomb. This year he has started experimenting with flavor infusion -- principally with hot peppers and garlic. That is still in the experimental stages -- but I'm a taste tester (yummy).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Not sure about doing Nupps...


I prefer to do mine with a crochet hook:







> I can always frog it and substitute a pattern.


Right you are. If you are using beads, you can substitute a bead for the nupp.


> We haven't put up our Christmas tree yet, I usually do that around the 1st of December


Me, too. At least we have the tree now, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Advent scarf looks wonderful. ...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. At least we have the tree now, though.


Thank you Jane for the link for Nupps. I love the idea of using a crochet hook, it looks easy. I have bookmarked it for when I'm doing Nupps. I'm just about to start day 5 but probably won't do any today. Too sick.😷💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you have been making progress with it, but sorry you are sick today.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Jane for the link for Nupps. I love the idea of using a crochet hook, it looks easy. I have bookmarked it for when I'm doing Nupps. I'm just about to start day 5 but probably won't do any today. Too sick.😷💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like you have been making progress with it, but sorry you are sick today.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle, now that I'm home on a bigger screen than the phone, I re looking at your displays and OH MY! That is A LOT of product. I sure hope you have someone to help you bring it in. And you get most of all that baking done within a week or two before hand? WOW. Looks like there is lip gloss there too and maybe spice mixtures. Great job.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane for the link for Nupps. I love the idea of using a crochet hook, it looks easy. I have bookmarked it for when I'm doing Nupps. I'm just about to start day 5 but probably won't do any today. Too sick.😷💞


Feel better Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Feel better Ros.


Thank you KittyChris, I'm certainly not feeling great at the moment, we have our Christmas wind up for our knitting group tonight and I'm not going. I certainly don't want to pass this dreadful sickness on to anyone 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Belle, now that I'm home on a bigger screen than the phone, I re looking at your displays and OH MY! That is A LOT of product. I sure hope you have someone to help you bring it in. And you get most of all that baking done within a week or two before hand? WOW. Looks like there is lip gloss there too and maybe spice mixtures. Great job.


Actually, I start in mid-October with things like fruit cakes, biscotti, brittles, etc. Stuff that have a very long shelf life. Then as the date of the fair gets closer, I work on things with a shorter life span. Ending up the day before the Fair doing yeast breads. Over the years, I've developed a process that seems to work while providing a product that is fresh and satisfying. Generally, I do all the food preparation and packaging myself. Then I am blessed with friends who help with the transport and set up of the booth space. Because we have an 18-foot table, it takes at least 2 people to "man" the booth. We generally, fill one pickup truck and a passenger car stuffed to the limits to get everything into town (50 miles away). Fortunately, coming home is much easier. Now all that remains to be done is to put my house and affairs back in order.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm just about to start day 5 ...


You'll leave me behind in no time!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon, Ros.

Happy Knitting/Stitching!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You'll leave me behind in no time!


I don't think so Jane. I'm a bit naughty, I like to peek at what's been done on this scarf already so I know if I'm doing it right 😉


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Ros.
> 
> Happy Knitting/Stitching!


Thank you Toni, it's pretty poor when you don't even feel like knitting. I want to, just can't bring myself to do any today😷 maybe I should read my Christmas present to myself book today instead 🎄💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear that, Ros. Probably so much on the go that your resistance is down. I hope you perk up quickly.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your Advent scarf looks wonderful.
> 
> Belle, I bet the honey is wonderful.
> 
> ...


What is your DS studying!?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


Thank you Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!! After an eleven hour nap last night, I'm feeling almost human again. Our annual Holiday Fair was held this last Friday and Saturday. (I've attached pictures of the original set up). The event went well and we had good sales, but I must be aging, because the physical toll on my person were pretty bad this year. Today, I'm wondering if I can do this another year, but by next week, when I've recovered from the fatigue, I will probably have forgotten the pain and agony and be ready to do it again.
> 
> The good news is that I can once again pick up my needles and get some work done. That includes rejoining this group and hopefully becoming a more active member. I've been keeping up with all the postings -- so much has happened -- everything from sorrow to joy and a lot of great knitting in between. Take care and happy lead up to the Holiday Season. I certain hope you have a Joyous one.


Wow!!! I wish I was there, it looks amazing 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, he is a Communications Media major and a journalism minor. He spent the evening running back and forth between our house and his brother's house getting internet etc. He still has a bit of work to do. Hopefully, our net will last.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have finally managed to make it to clue 6. Sue says that 7 takes a while because of the nupps so I will lag even further behind. I have my tree now - decorating that will cut into my knitting time - probably all but eliminate it for the next few days.
> 
> My favourite sections so far are the 3rd & 5th. Not so fussy about 6 because it is reversed - gives it a nice textured look, though, & is easy to do. If I were to do it again, I think that I would start it by knitting one row to have the other side showing to the front.


Looking beautiful Jane, maybe I will think about doing that extra row 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful Jane, maybe I will think about doing that extra row 💞


Thanks. I'll try to remember to take a pic of the WS so you can see it. It is an interesting construction that makes the stitch puff up on the RS (as intended in the pattern.) That means that it is slightly concave on the other side.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks. I'll try to remember to take a pic of the WS so you can see it. It is an interesting construction that makes the stitch puff up on the RS (as intended in the pattern.) That means that it is slightly concave on the other side.


Thank you Jane, that would be great 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, he is a Communications Media major and a journalism minor. He spent the evening running back and forth between our house and his brother's house getting internet etc. He still has a bit of work to do. Hopefully, our net will last.


Hopefully, for all of our sake's it will, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, will try and catch up later in the day. I'm really sick today and will probably stay in bed all day. Take care 💞 Ros


I do hope you are better soon. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is very interesting. Hubby has 4 small apiaries and all the bees take wildflowers. We have a lot of those because we have what are called cloddiau. These are built of stones covered in earth 5ft high and are full of flowers. They bloom from March to November. He does more at some apiaries as the wildflowers are better. He doesn't filter too much to leave the pollen in. He has had three awards at honey shows and his been complimented on its taste which is very floral. 1lb jar costs £5/$7.8. In the UK beekeeping is done on a small scale and he is on the small side of that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully, for all of our sake's it will, too!


We should be able to pick up a new modem this morning. I'm praying they will have one in stock.

Norma, your DH's honey sounds wonderful gut!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, that is very interesting. Hubby has 4 small apiaries and all the bees take wildflowers. We have a lot of those because we have what are called cloddiau. These are built of stones covered in earth 5ft high and are full of flowers. They bloom from March to November. He does more at some apiaries as the wildflowers are better. He doesn't filter too much to leave the pollen in. He has had three awards at honey shows and his been complimented on its taste which is very floral. 1lb jar costs £5/$7.8. In the UK beekeeping is done on a small scale and he is on the small side of that.


How very interesting Norma!

When we were growing up at Rotokawa, part of one paddock (they are not called fields here) was rented out to a bee-keeper for the white clover, growing in the paddocks. When we first bought the farm the rent was 60 lbs honey per year- had to be reduced after a number of years as inflation hit. The tins used line the passage- as we had no other way to store them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We should be able to pick up a new modem this morning. I'm praying they will have one in stock.
> 
> Norma, your DH's honey sounds wonderful gut!


Oh my goodness- can't have you offline for too long!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, what a wonderful look at the past. Rent being 60 lbs of honey. I see a rustic hallway with tins of honey along the side.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, the only reason I am on line now is we have ice under the modem.  DH came up with that fix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, what a wonderful look at the past. Rent being 60 lbs of honey. I see a rustic hallway with tins of honey along the side.


There was even one of those very old-fashioned telephones with a handle to wind when you wanted to call the exchange! This was because the high sulphur content in Rotorua's atmosphere corroded silver so fast. Largest remaining manual telephone exchange in the world for years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the only reason I am on line now is we have ice under the modem.  DH came up with that fix.


Bronwen invented that fix too, for her laptop- but I think not even that works any longer- I think she has an I-pad now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very interesting Norma!
> 
> When we were growing up at Rotokawa, part of one paddock (they are not called fields here) was rented out to a bee-keeper for the white clover, growing in the paddocks. When we first bought the farm the rent was 60 lbs honey per year- had to be reduced after a number of years as inflation hit. The tins used line the passage- as we had no other way to store them.


DH's rent is 1 jar per hive. We have a lot of clover in the fields and loads of dandelions which I am told is nectar of the gods to the bees :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DH's rent is 1 jar per hive.


How lovely! how big are the jars?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was even one of those very old-fashioned telephones with a handle to wind when you wanted to call the exchange! This was because the high sulphur content in Rotorua's atmosphere corroded silver so fast. Largest remaining manual telephone exchange in the world for years.


I learn something new every day here!!

Edit they are 1 pound jars.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a photo of the lane I walk every day in late spring. It is not like that today. We have gales and heavy rain :thumbdown:
It does give you an idea of the height of the cloddiau


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I learn something new every day here!!
> 
> Edit they are 1 pound jars.


A goodly size for every hive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is a photo of the lane I walk every day in late spring. It is not like that today. We have gales and heavy rain :thumbdown:
> It does give you an idea of the height of the cloddiau


That looks so lovely, Norma! Even if today is horrid- Winters are there to remind us to enjoy Summer while we have it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful, Norma. Thanks for sharing. 

Julie, I am happy to add the crank telephone to the picture in my head containing a rustic hall with honey tins lining it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I will keep that in mind!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How very interesting Norma!
> 
> When we were growing up at Rotokawa, part of one paddock (they are not called fields here) was rented out to a bee-keeper for the white clover, growing in the paddocks. When we first bought the farm the rent was 60 lbs honey per year- had to be reduced after a number of years as inflation hit. The tins used line the passage- as we had no other way to store them.


We have Paddocks here too... they are for the horses.. the fields are for the cows I really don't know what they are called for sheep and other livestock.. I also think a Paddock is a little different than a field but I am no expert so I really don't know the difference  Also my Mom's maiden name was Paddock... this is how I know what I do 

Good Morning everyone.. we are still very stormy here with temps at 5:30am of 65 degrees!! it sure is strange I wouldn't be surprised if we got thunderstorms... I have lots to do this morning... I hope everyone is well and happily knitting away


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I will keep that in mind!


Not too sure what you are referring to, dear!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, that is very interesting. Hubby has 4 small apiaries and all the bees take wildflowers. We have a lot of those because we have what are called cloddiau. These are built of stones covered in earth 5ft high and are full of flowers. They bloom from March to November. He does more at some apiaries as the wildflowers are better. He doesn't filter too much to leave the pollen in. He has had three awards at honey shows and his been complimented on its taste which is very floral. 1lb jar costs £5/$7.8. In the UK beekeeping is done on a small scale and he is on the small side of that.


Normaedern -- What little I know of beekeeping I've learned from my friend. Fortunately, he lives close to an alfalfa seed grower. Most of the ranches in this area grow alfalfa for cattle feed so bees can't feed because they harvest the alfalfa before it blooms. The valley in which he lives has a small 20-mile long micro-climate area which is sheltered from the worst of our weather, so the inhabitants have extensive orchards and gardens. That's the area he gets his blackberry honey from. Every year he loses 1 or 2 hives to the wild black bears who think nothing of smashing a hive to get to the goodies. All in all I applaud his efforts and in the process get to enjoy some of the fruits of his and the bees labors. In years past my Mom had an extensive garden and we were thinking of having him place a hive with us, but no garden now -- so not enough food to support a hive.

I can say that your prices are substantially lower than our local prices. Typically, an 8 oz bottle runs between $6-$8 (sorry don't know the conversion rates). I suppose that is because we are officially in a high-elevation desert so not a natural habitat for bees. When the settlers first arrived in this part of the region they raised sheep. It wasn't until WWII that the economy changed over to beef as the basic economic business.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Such interesting conversation about honey and bees. There are a few people that do this around here, but they are few and far between. The honey is always soooo good!

Stay warm. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree- fascinating learning about your desert Belle- I wonder what it is known as. We have lands in the South Island that are called desert- but they do receive a minimal rainfall
And about your situation Norma, now I am wondering if I am replying on the right thread- because Norma and I meet up both on the Lace Party, and on Sam's knitting Tea Party.

Edit: a bit groggy trying to catch up on sleep- a busy day with people coming, 9 10 and 11


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, the only reason I am on line now is we have ice under the modem...


Ironic - a low tech solution to a high tech problem.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We have Paddocks here too... they are for the horses.. the fields are for the cows I really don't know what they are called for sheep and other livestock.. I also think a Paddock is a little different than a field but I am no expert so I really don't know the difference  Also my Mom's maiden name was Paddock... this is how I know what I do
> 
> Good Morning everyone.. we are still very stormy here with temps at 5:30am of 65 degrees!! it sure is strange I wouldn't be surprised if we got thunderstorms... I have lots to do this morning... I hope everyone is well and happily knitting away


It's warm and stormy up here today, too, Ronie. Good day to stay in but I do have a couple of errands to do before I can do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For Ros - clue 6 - right & wrong side views.
I am not sure how effective this will be - poor photo quality. As I look more closely at it, the 3-D effect of the RS - it certainly makes it stand out more. Convex seems more visible than concave.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> For Ros - clue 6 - right & wrong side views.
> I am not sure how effective this will be - poor photo quality. As I look more closely at it, the 3-D effect of the RS - it certainly makes it stand out more. Convex seems more visible than concave.


That is a very interesting stitch, very different. How fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a very interesting stitch, very different. How fun!


It was quite easy to do. The bobble effect derives from a k2tog tbl, K3 tog, pass K2 over K3.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too sure what you are referring to, dear!


This is what I was referring to. "Winters are there to remind us to enjoy Summer while we have it!"   
Edit: It was me. I should have quoted you. It just tickled me


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is a very interesting stitch, very different. How fun!


what Toni said


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is so interesting. DH has been reading along with me!
We don't have problems with black bears! Around here he has to make sure neither sheep nor cows can get to the hives as they rub themselves on the hives. They get over enthusiastic and knock the hives over.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree- fascinating learning about your desert Belle- I wonder what it is known as.


Julie -- Formally, we are on the Western-most edge of the Great Salt Lake Basin. It is a high-altitude desert ranging from the Rocky Mountains on the East and the Cascade Mountains on the West and runs North/South through Idaho, Utah, Oregon, Nevada basically ending at the Grand Canyon. The terrain is mountainous with lots of volcanic fault lines -- at one time it was an inland sea so we have lots of interesting fossil beds and rock formations. The vegetation is principally sage brush and other thorny desert scrub. We don't generally have cactus which is a lower elevation plant. In the higher areas one can find stands of pine, juniper and at the highest elevations some fir species. The forest floors are generally bare and the land is very sparse grass. In my area our soil is very sandy and fortunately not extremely alkaline as in many surrounding areas. We do get moisture (or I should say, generally); lately we have had a drought and our surface lakes have dried up completely which is causing havoc with the cattle ranchers. We are praying for the moisture-ladened winter that the East Coast has been having for the last couple of years. All in all, it is a harsh land with incredibly raw and beautiful geologic features.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> This is what I was referring to. "Winters are there to remind us to enjoy Summer while we have it!"
> Edit: It was me. I should have quoted you. It just tickled me


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- Formally, we are on the Western-most edge of the Great Salt Lake Basin. It is a high-altitude desert ranging from the Rocky Mountains on the East and the Cascade Mountains on the West and runs North/South through Idaho, Utah, Oregon, Nevada basically ending at the Grand Canyon. The terrain is mountainous with lots of volcanic fault lines -- at one time it was an inland sea so we have lots of interesting fossil beds and rock formations. The vegetation is principally sage brush and other thorny desert scrub. We don't generally have cactus which is a lower elevation plant. In the higher areas one can find stands of pine, juniper and at the highest elevations some fir species. The forest floors are generally bare and the land is very sparse grass. In my area our soil is very sandy and fortunately not extremely alkaline as in many surrounding areas. We do get moisture (or I should say, generally); lately we have had a drought and our surface lakes have dried up completely which is causing havoc with the cattle ranchers. We are praying for the moisture-ladened winter that the East Coast has been having for the last couple of years. All in all, it is a harsh land with incredibly raw and beautiful geologic features.


Even more interesting, Belle! It sounds a fascinating part of the world


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> For Ros - clue 6 - right & wrong side views.
> I am not sure how effective this will be - poor photo quality. As I look more closely at it, the 3-D effect of the RS - it certainly makes it stand out more. Convex seems more visible than concave.


Very interesting and I agree, convex is more visible.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A bit of catchup here. My hosts are napping or out so I have the house to myself and after several days of people activity almost non-stop it feels good to sit quietly. Have been getting into my workshop sweater project and trying to remember to take notes as I go, trying to anticipate the kinds of questions people might have.

Jane--your Advent Sampler #6 is a terrific stitch. I look forward to trying it when I have some time. I wonder how many more new stitches will be forthcoming. Am just saving them all at the moment.

Question--are you liking the Suntek cashmere? I got so caught up in Ros's Really Red Ashton that I bought some of that bright red for myself from Suntek.

Paddock--I always think of a paddock as an enclosed/fenced in area as opposed to a field which remains open

Norma/Belle--fresh raw honey is the best. In my area years ago there there were dozens of small apiaies all over. We had a women up the hill who had the best raw wildflower honey. Would send the kids up the hill 1x/month for a Quart jar @ $1. That was their sugar ration. I think most of that honey came from the field of Loosestrife across the street from her house. WE were getting buried under loosestrife in those years. It ws an invasive 'weed' brought over by some unthinking yoyo because they thought it was pretty. However, it is a very aggressive plant that subsumed everything around it and was destroying the local ecology. Ultimately it was controlled by natural predators that had to be imported. Today there are hardly any bee hives around People just stopped tending them. We do have some organic bee keepers and even have a small organization that promotes beekeeping and without chemicals/drugs. Some of the organic farmers are trying their hand at it. The cost tho is very high. A pint can cost upwards of $20. My fav is dark buckwheat or wildflower combos. I use honey very sparingly, not just because of the price, but because I rarely use sweeteners and when I do it is very minimal. I actually prefer natural maple syrup which we have around here in things like my yogurt, even then only a scant tsp/4-6 oz.

Bears? We do have plenty. There is a photo of black bear nonchalantly parading down the road in front of my son/dil's house which, altho rural, is a area with plenty of houses.

Ros--do hope you are doing better. We have had many discussions about dealing with sickness here. My beginning basics follow functional medicine which includes very large doses of Vit C (non-gmO), high doses of Vit D3 and probiotics. Herbally, Goldenseal root powder and Eccinacea work well. When already sick the doses need to be very high to get the immune system charged up to deal with what ails the body. Do hope you have some sun to perk up the spirits.

Temps here are above freezing, but it is very cold rain pouring down on us. Will hopefully travel home tomorrow and not be met with a snowfall. So strange to be able to take so much time away from home and not worry about a furry friend. There are 2 of the most adorable teeny kittens here. Forget their breed, but they will max out at about 5# each. Such sweetnesses.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's warm and stormy up here today, too, Ronie. Good day to stay in but I do have a couple of errands to do before I can do that.


I am in for the day too... I had to work this morning.. and this is a storm that I will be surprised doesn't cause power outages and downed trees.. It looks like evening out there. I guess winter is on its way!! We are cooling down pretty quick too.. I doubt it will get very cold though, 

You described it beautifully Belle! It gets hot in the summer and snow in the winter.. at least north of Belle does.. I lived in that part of Oregon only more North for a lot of year.. it is beautiful..

Jane that is so pretty. I like the dimension it has.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am in for the day too... I had to work this morning.. and this is a storm that I will be surprised doesn't cause power outages and downed trees.. It looks like evening out there. I guess winter is on its way!! We are cooling down pretty quick too.. I doubt it will get very cold though,
> 
> You described it beautifully Belle! It gets hot in the summer and snow in the winter.. at least north of Belle does.. I lived in that part of Oregon only more North for a lot of year.. it is beautiful..
> 
> Jane that is so pretty. I like the dimension it has.


Interesting! Has this happened before? The rest of Ronie's message just turned up in my reply. :shock: *edit* Only the first comment about the weather was on my page before I copied it. Now that my comment is posted, the whole of Ronie's post is on. Hmmm...

That sounds like quite a storm. Rain on both coasts. Take care, all!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your Advent Sampler #6 is a terrific stitch.


I thought that #5 was really nice - I considered doing an extra repeat but with 24 clues, I thought that it would make it pretty big. Sue is not planning on going the full length because she found last year that it got too long. She is planning a second so that she can continue with the clues. Perhaps when I get so far along, I'll decide the same thing. Each section seems to be about 3 inches then there's the spacer - so it will be quite lengthy.


> Question--are you liking the Suntek cashmere? ...I bought some of that bright red for myself from Suntek.


Yes - it is lovely to knit with & shows the stitches really nicely. Mine is the dark red one - there is another lighter tone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is so pretty. I like the dimension it has.


Yeah - I am liking it a bit better now, I think.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Interesting! Has this happened before? The rest of Ronie's message just turned up in my reply. :shock: *edit* Only the first comment about the weather was on my page before I copied it. Now that my comment is posted, the whole of Ronie's post is on. Hmmm...
> 
> That sounds like quite a storm. Rain on both coasts. Take care, all!


Now that is weird! I must of been done with my edit when you clicked on it.. it had to of been at the same time!!  that's pretty cool...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Now that is weird! I must of been done with my edit when you clicked on it.. it had to of been at the same time!!  that's pretty cool...


I wondered if you were editing. Funny!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is another fascinating post :thumbup: DH beekeeps organically but as the bees forage in 3 mile radius he doesn't know who srpays within that area. The good news is that not a lot of spraying is done locally.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oops! Double post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Woohoo! New modem in. Was able to pick it up in town and not wait for them to ship it.  DH got up an longer phone cable for our set up and it's a much nicer one. And we have internet without it cutting out etc. I think it must have been going for a long time, as we thought something was wrong with the computer it was running so slow.

Jane, thanks for sharing your different stitches of the Advent scarf. Very interesting. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Woohoo! New modem in. Was able to pick it up in town and not wait for them to ship it.  DH got up an longer phone cable for our set up and it's a much nicer one. And we have internet without it cutting out etc. I think it must have been going for a long time, as we thought something was wrong with the computer it was running so slow.
> 
> Jane, thanks for sharing your different stitches of the Advent scarf. Very interesting. Looking forward to seeing more.


So glad you have that fixed, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Me too, Julie!! 

Got my fingerless mitts done today for my SIL. Got to weave in the ends and get my brother's started.  And knit on my MV. I am continuing to get a row done here and there on my Eyelet Shawl. 

I really need to fold some clothes also. Sigh. I just might be to tired to do anything but knit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay!! Bev. I bet it feels good!  I was knitting this afternoon and it felt so good to be making Christmas Slippers... I would like to knit my son something but I don't know what. 
I hope everyone is enjoying their evening 

Toni I bet I was editing because that is normally what I do.. I start a post then go back to where I left off and then make more comments  I just don't think I have ever gotten caught before LOL


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, so glad you got the modem! Bet your son is happy too, so he won't have to go back and forth to his brothers house. 

The weather here is just bad. It was cold last night so woke at 4 to some freezing rain and sleet that was called for. However on my way to work up the mountain there was snow - like a totally different world. But it was starting to sleet there too, so I had a white knuckled drive to work. It warmed up a few degrees and rained all day, but that will change about midnight. More snow and it won't stop for over 24 hours supposedly. But it won't be a whole lot, but that depends on who you are listening too. Each weather man agrees with a different computer model. I guess computers can't tell the future like we want them to.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, he sure is. This week is getting in the major projects before next week which is finals. He will graduate this spring and have a few things to finish up in the summer.

All this talk about nasty weather, makes me want to be dumped on by snow so that we can't go anywhere for about 3 days. I am so ready for that.  Guess I'll have to wait. It's relatively warm here-above freezing. 

DH wants to get up and look at the chimney on Thurs sometime when it's a bit warmer. We came home to a house filled with fumes on Fri. Didn't take long to hook up and fan and blow them all out. Haven't had a fire in the coal stove since. Using the little gas heater. He wants to be sure the chimney is clear before he starts it up again.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is very interesting all this information about beekeeping. That's one nice thing about the LP. You never know what the discussion will be about next. 

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the second Advent scarf I am working on. It is a gold colour with little coloured sparkles in it. It is much narrower than the other one I am doing. I am anticipating I will probably do another five, maybe six more clues on that one and then continue on this one. So far I have done two on this one and ready to start the third one, which will actually be Day 5 clue. I would like to have about six or seven clues done on this one, so I can just switch over to this one when the other is long enough. This one I intend giving to one of my daughters or granddaughters.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is the second Advent scarf ...


That's coming along well, Sue. The lace is showing nicely. soon You will pass me by on the second one at the rate that I am going.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is the second Advent scarf I am working on. It is a gold colour with little coloured sparkles in it. It is much narrower than the other one I am doing. I am anticipating I will probably do another five, maybe six more clues on that one and then continue on this one. So far I have done two on this one and ready to start the third one, which will actually be Day 5 clue. I would like to have about six or seven clues done on this one, so I can just switch over to this one when the other is long enough. This one I intend giving to one of my daughters or granddaughters.
> 
> Sue


That's looking really good and I like the colorway you're using.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

SUe, I really like that color. Your stitches are showing up nicely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--weather a bit NE of you is cold, heavy winds, mainly rain and sounds like the snow is next to nothing. Am so hoping the temps stay well above freezing. I have to drive thru the Berkshires to get home tomorrow and that elevation can have snow. Nightmare driving for me. So relate to the bare knuckle driving you had to do. This weather insanity is getting to me. Having an open invite to my friend's home is so inviting. If I wasn't worried about my house freezing, it is so tempting to camp out here all month!!!

Norma--if you DH is not losing his bees then hopefully it means the critters are not picking up a lot of toxic chemicals. I understand the EU is/has banned the neonicinoids (wrongly spelled) which are one of the culprits for killing the bees. And if the bees are in open, uncultivated fields the chance of avoiding the poisons are obviously much better.

Sue--Your advent scarf has a very light feel to it. Not sure what the color really is but on my screen it is a light pinkish tan, almost reminds me of nylon stockings. Looks like it will feel very light and carefree to wear.

Jane--thanks for the feedback on the yarn. I did buy the lighter red. It looks like the red that Ros used on her Ashton. I love the color, but also love yours. I think I would have gotten the deep red, too, if I hadn't gotten totally sucked in by that gorgeous bright red.

Bev--I know you are more than happy to have your technology in better running order. Glad it was such an easy fix for you. And yes, better get that chimney in good working order. Such incredibly simple structures but their errors can be so deadly so fast. Is yours masonry? or Insulated Stainless Steel? There is a man who does my chimney work and firewood. He lined my chimney about 4 yrs ago because it bothered him that I only had clay lining. And he didn't charge me because I could not afford the work. If he felt the need to build his karma, he sure earns it around my house.

I was just gifted an entire file of patterns collected over many years. My friend decided she ws never going to knit or crochet again so gave me all her files. They are all organized in folders the way we may organize online. So this will satisfy my need to gather more stuff in my life and give men many hours of procrastination. There are some magazines with filet lace in them, Thought of you, Ronie, Will have to go thru them slowly and see exactly what treasures there are. I did catch one magazine with Native American motifs. Pretty neat gift. Also, a box with a bunch of acrylic yarns. I will have to photo the vintage doll with a custom aran sweater and knitted long skirt and send it. May gift my gd with it.

Made some good headway today on the miter square jacket for the workshop. That was pretty good considering all the people coming and going today. If it wasn't for the weather worries, this has become such a nice extended vacation with wonderful people whom I dearly love.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, our chimney was put in by an Amish man. It has a round flue for the coal and it's masonry on the outside and I think the flue is a specialized masonry, but between them is lava pumice. It will withstand fire up to 3000 degrees. It's pretty cool and the Amish man put it up in about two days. It's a pretty safe one. Coal only puts out an light ash as it burns and needs a round flue. We have a door on the bottom to clean out the ash. Gary is going to check to be sure something didn't get stuck in it or fall over the top.

Those patterns sound wonderful. 

I folded laundry, wove in the ends in one pair of fingerless mitts and started another pair. Gonna go knit on my MV now and head to bed soon. 

Happy knitting all.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

It sounds like you are having a wonderful time Tanya, and what treasures your about to find  that sounds wonderful. I was gifted a whole box of craft magazines many years ago and I still have them and I still go through them  it is lots of fun 

Sue that looks great.. very smooth and clean looking.. I wonder what the next few days will show... that color is always a very classy color 

Stay safe Chris... that is not fun driving weather!! I don't miss it at all... I like to visit but to do daily business in that kind of weather is not fun!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, our chimney was put in by an Amish man. It has a round flue for the coal and it's masonry on the outside and I think the flue is a specialized masonry, but between them is lava pumice. It will withstand fire up to 3000 degrees. It's pretty cool and the Amish man put it up in about two days. It's a pretty safe one. Coal only puts out an light ash as it burns and needs a round flue. We have a door on the bottom to clean out the ash. Gary is going to check to be sure something didn't get stuck in it or fall over the top.
> 
> Those patterns sound wonderful.
> 
> Happy knitting all.


The Amish do have an excellent recommendation for the work they do. Hopefully the problem is something easy like an animal nest or a a branch that is causing blockage. There really is not much that can go wrong with a chimney. Was it cleaned this year? It would have to be an incredible amount of soot build up to block a chimney. BTW what is the diameter of the chimney? Is it one of those small ones? That would clog faster than an 8" one. I have never worked with one of those lava lined units. Chimneys are not that hard to build. With a couple of strong backs they go up quickly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It sounds like you are having a wonderful time Tanya, and what treasures your about to find  that sounds wonderful. I was gifted a whole box of craft magazines many years ago and I still have them and I still go through them  it is lots of fun .......


It has been fun and that will be coming home with me. I know there will be lots of time going thru those older patterns and mags.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris Your weather sounds nasty :thumbup: Keep safe!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is lovely. The patterns are pretty and I love the colour. Lucky girl who gets it as a present :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, DH is very lucky as one of his apiaries is in an organic orchard. One overlooks the sea that only has sheep on it and one is in our (organic) garden.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle said:


> Normaedern -- What little I know of beekeeping I've learned from my friend. Fortunately, he lives close to an alfalfa seed grower. Most of the ranches in this area grow alfalfa for cattle feed so bees can't feed because they harvest the alfalfa before it blooms. The valley in which he lives has a small 20-mile long micro-climate area which is sheltered from the worst of our weather, so the inhabitants have extensive orchards and gardens. That's the area he gets his blackberry honey from. Every year he loses 1 or 2 hives to the wild black bears who think nothing of smashing a hive to get to the goodies. All in all I applaud his efforts and in the process get to enjoy some of the fruits of his and the bees labors. In years past my Mom had an extensive garden and we were thinking of having him place a hive with us, but no garden now -- so not enough food to support a hive.
> 
> I can say that your prices are substantially lower than our local prices. Typically, an 8 oz bottle runs between $6-$8 (sorry don't know the conversion rates). I suppose that is because we are officially in a high-elevation desert so not a natural habitat for bees. When the settlers first arrived in this part of the region they raised sheep. It wasn't until WWII that the economy changed over to beef as the basic economic business.


Some parts of Australia are .90 (+/-) higher than USD. I cannot say about the UK since I haven't looked at ebay or Amazon recently.



tamarque said:


> Ros--do hope you are doing better. We have had many discussions about dealing with sickness here. My beginning basics follow functional medicine which includes very large doses of Vit C (non-gmO), high doses of Vit D3 and probiotics. Herbally, Goldenseal root powder and Eccinacea work well. When already sick the doses need to be very high to get the immune system charged up to deal with what ails the body. Do hope you have some sun to perk up the spirits.


Interesting that you point out remedies for cold/flu - I have to either have cinnamon (Fire Rancher/Brachs for "scratching" the itchy throat), or the Cough Drop that has Pectin and not Menthol. I love the Ricola with Mint and Horehound...but cannot have more than 2 a day. I'm thinking of finding a local source of Horehound and pairing it with a peppermint/spearmint with real oil.

*Normaedern* - Pity I don't have the funds for more honey...though if anyone within a state or two of Indiana knows of reasonable costing Sorghum molasses - let me know. I still have blackstrap - but is reserved for baking with "home-made" brown sugar. Involves quite a bit of granulated sugar and a touch of honey.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> For Ros - clue 6 - right & wrong side views.
> I am not sure how effective this will be - poor photo quality. As I look more closely at it, the 3-D effect of the RS - it certainly makes it stand out more. Convex seems more visible than concave.


Thank you Jane, both sides look gorgeous, so I'm not sure which one I will do as the right side. I haven't done any knitting again today, although I feel slightly better than I did yesterday. I have been taking lots of Echinacea and I managed to make some broccoli soup today which I have been craving for awhile 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, it hasn't been cleaned for awhile. I think it's a 6' flue. We live in a dome home, so it will be easy for Gary to get up there and take care of it. It's just something we never think about.

Kaixixang, I know that sorghum is made in Indiana. What cost do you feel is reasonable? I really don't know as I haven't bought sorghum in quite a while.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--your Advent Sampler #6 is a terrific stitch. I look forward to trying it when I have some time. I wonder how many more new stitches will be forthcoming. Am just saving them all at the moment.


It's looking gorgeous 💞


> Question--are you liking the Suntek cashmere? I got so caught up in Ros's Really Red Ashton that I bought some of that bright red for myself from Suntek.


I was looking at the Suntek cashmere, do you know if it's all lace weight? I was trying to find some 4ply. It's a great price for cashmere, I might order some anyway. What did I start with that red cashmere? It is gorgeous!!!💞



> Ros--do hope you are doing better. We have had many discussions about dealing with sickness here. My beginning basics follow functional medicine which includes very large doses of Vit C (non-gmO), high doses of Vit D3 and probiotics. Herbally, Goldenseal root powder and Eccinacea work well. When already sick the doses need to be very high to get the immune system charged up to deal with what ails the body. Do hope you have some sun to perk up the spirits.


Thank you, I am slightly better today, but my chest hurts from the constant coughing yesterday. I've been taking high doses of Echinacea and tomorrow is going to 35 degrees Celcius, far too hot for me.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is the second Advent scarf I am working on. It is a gold colour with little coloured sparkles in it. It is much narrower than the other one I am doing. I am anticipating I will probably do another five, maybe six more clues on that one and then continue on this one. So far I have done two on this one and ready to start the third one, which will actually be Day 5 clue. I would like to have about six or seven clues done on this one, so I can just switch over to this one when the other is long enough. This one I intend giving to one of my daughters or granddaughters.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue, very pretty colour 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, DH is very lucky as one of his apiaries is in an organic orchard. One overlooks the sea that only has sheep on it and one is in our (organic) garden.


Sounds Idyllic!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, it hasn't been cleaned for awhile. I think it's a 6' flue. We live in a dome home, so it will be easy for Gary to get up there and take care of it. It's just something we never think about.
> 
> Kaixixang, I know that sorghum is made in Indiana. What cost do you feel is reasonable? I really don't know as I haven't bought sorghum in quite a while.


Since Mom and Dad get paid next Wednesday...I'll pose the cost as $10-20. Do not know how much that will get. I have to hide the sweeter mixtures from my Dad so I can cook with it. Main reason I don't do special puddings and cookies except for Birthday and Christmas. I have the Gheradelli chocolate chips, and half-pecans. Also 3 Libby-brand Pumpkin Pie cans. Hmmm --> two different mixtures...one possibly muffin for the Pumpkin. MMMM!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you, I am slightly better today, but my chest hurts from the constant coughing yesterday. I've been taking high doses of Echinacea and tomorrow is going to 35 degrees Celcius, far too hot for me.💞


If your chest is hurting from coughing; i.e., muscle stress, you might try some arnica (homeopathic). 30c internally or lotion/gel for rubbing on.

When I do vit C, I will take 5-10 gr in one shot and then continue taking it hourly (2gr) or another 5 gr dose about 3 hours after the first. I also take Vit D3 up to 50,000 IU daily if some sickness takes root. Otherwise I live at the 5-10,000 iu daily level which seems to keep the buggers away quite nicely. That loss of the baby sounds like it also created some deep stress which will depress the immune system. So maybe some meditation or other relaxation would be good.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally getting a chance to check in. Have made the move to a rental house in NC. So now we are unpacking some things but only enough to be comfortable, since this is only temporary till we find a place to buy! So things are a bit disorienting right now. I have been enjoying all the wonderful work and pictures and conversation happening here! I am still working on the Ashton believe it or not I am on the 4th chart and adding beads.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> If your chest is hurting from coughing; i.e., muscle stress, you might try some arnica (homeopathic). 30c internally or lotion/gel for rubbing on.
> 
> When I do vit C, I will take 5-10 gr in one shot and then continue taking it hourly (2gr) or another 5 gr dose about 3 hours after the first. I also take Vit D3 up to 50,000 IU daily if some sickness takes root. Otherwise I live at the 5-10,000 iu daily level which seems to keep the buggers away quite nicely. That loss of the baby sounds like it also created some deep stress which will depress the immune system. So maybe some meditation or other relaxation would be good.


Thank you so much Tanya, I got through the whole of winter without a cold or a flu and now it's summer here and I end up sick. I think you are correct about that precious little baby Xavier, it did upset me so much. I will try and get some arnica tomorrow. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope you are better soon. Take good care of yourself.


Thank you Norma💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

CARYN!! Welcome back! I trust you will take sufficient knitting time to recover from the stress of the move. 

Take care, Ros, and get better. Hugs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I hope the move wasn't too stressful. It is good to hear from you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just received news that my cousin is very ill in hospital, he has clots on his lung and around his heart, and is bleeding, not sure yet where it's coming from. The doctors have said it could go either way. My brother is driving there tomorrow to see him. &#128549;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, prayers for him and you all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, prayers for him and you all.


Thank you so much Norma, I just feel like all I'm contributing to the lace party is sadness, maybe I need to just read the posts for awhile until some happiness comes back to me. It might take awhile 💞I think I'm rambling again, I'm just so sad😥


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone....
I'm so sorry Ros it does seem that bad things come in groups  and they always seem magnified during the holiday's... I hope and pray he is ok.. I have survived my share of clots.. they do wonders these days.. 

Caryn that is so exciting!! I do feel that I am in my Forever Home but sometimes I get the niggle to go and explore new areas... I loved the Mount Shasta area!!! I could just feel all the talent all around me when we went.. we will go back and spend more than one day there!! I hope you find a perfect home.. (make sure it has plenty of room for all your crafting interests )

Well I didn't get my notice for the lace party this morning.. I was on here last thing last night and they lost me in the few hours til morning  I hope this post will bring my notices back!!
Last night my husband said... 'Now don't come into the office until Santa is done with his shopping'.. I have not and will not check my Knit Picks wish list.. I want to be surprised... but I know because he asked me that he went there and got at least some of what I asked for   
The weekend of starting the 19th we are going out of town for some major shopping  it is scary to leave it that long but it is the only time.. We are getting a room and will do the whole holiday experiance with the lights and holiday windows.. I want a room downtown so we can walk around 
Well time to get off for work.. have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Ronie&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> The weekend of starting the 19th we are going out of town for some major shopping  it is scary to leave it that long but it is the only time.. We are getting a room and will do the whole holiday experiance with the lights and holiday windows.. I want a room downtown so we can walk around
> Well time to get off for work.. have a wonderful day everyone


Sounds like a lot of fun, have a great day yourself 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just received news that my cousin is very ill in hospital, he has clots on his lung and around his heart, and is bleeding, not sure yet where it's coming from. The doctors have said it could go either way. My brother is driving there tomorrow to see him. 😥


Oh Dear, it seems it not just raining on Perth but a downpour, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome back. It has been stressful and I have been taking rescue remedy thanks to Lace Party, which does seem to help! Now I just need to find all my supplies again - I did label and have found some! 

Ros, so sorry to hear of this new sad news for you and prayers go out to you and your family and hope that it turns out to be ok. This group seems to have morphed into a wonderful space for sharing joys, stresses, sadness as well as all the wonderful lace and other knitting we do, so you don't need to feel bad about this.

Roni, that sounds like a very exciting trip to look forward to and a fun way to get into the holiday spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone....
> I'm so sorry Ros it does seem that bad things come in groups  and they always seem magnified during the holiday's... I hope and pray he is ok.. I have survived my share of clots.. they do wonders these days..
> 
> Caryn that is so exciting!! I do feel that I am in my Forever Home but sometimes I get the niggle to go and explore new areas... I loved the Mount Shasta area!!! I could just feel all the talent all around me when we went.. we will go back and spend more than one day there!! I hope you find a perfect home.. (make sure it has plenty of room for all your crafting interests )
> ...


What a kind person your DH has to be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks for the welcome back. It has been stressful and I have been taking rescue remedy thanks to Lace Party, which does seem to help! Now I just need to find all my supplies again - I did label and have found some!
> 
> Ros, so sorry to hear of this new sad news for you and prayers go out to you and your family and hope that it turns out to be ok. This group seems to have morphed into a wonderful space for sharing joys, stresses, sadness as well as all the wonderful lace and other knitting we do, so you don't need to feel bad about this.
> 
> Roni, that sounds like a very exciting trip to look forward to and a fun way to get into the holiday spirit.


I also will vouch for the efficacy of Rescue Remedy. ( I use the pastille form.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am unlikely to be posting much for the next few months.
Yesterday afternoon, the Landlord's Agent chose to serve me a 90 day eviction notice. I take this as the Lord guiding me to a better situation, for both me and little RINGO- but I have an awful lot of stuff, to sort, pack, and in some cases dispose of. 
Not exactly how I had thought I would be spending my Christmas.
But hey ho, what the heck- I don't like the man, and this way I will be well out of his reach.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally getting a chance to check in. Have made the move to a rental house in NC. So now we are unpacking some things but only enough to be comfortable, since this is only temporary till we find a place to buy! So things are a bit disorienting right now. I have been enjoying all the wonderful work and pictures and conversation happening here! I am still working on the Ashton believe it or not I am on the 4th chart and adding beads.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am unlikely to be posting much for the next few months.
> Yesterday afternoon, the Landlord's Agent chose to serve me a 90 day eviction notice. I take this as the Lord guiding me to a better situation, for both me and little RINGO- but I have an awful lot of stuff, to sort, pack, and in some cases dispose of.
> Not exactly how I had thought I would be spending my Christmas.
> But hey ho, what the heck- I don't like the man, and this way I will be well out of his reach.


Terrible news but hopefully you will find somehere where you feel secure and safe. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Frogged a bit on my sweater, un-bound the bind-off for the back neck and have made it longer (higher). I used my dressform to get a better idea of where to stop. I do not know where the designer meant for me to measure the armhole but knit and learn. 

I am up to repeat 22 of 29 for Clue 1 of the MKAL shawl. Clue 3 came out yesterday. I hear Clue 2 does not take as long but there are people who finished Clue 1 in a day or two. I like the softness of my yarn so I think I will like the end result. It's all Celtic cables.

Happy knitting all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Terrible news but hopefully you will find somehere where you feel secure and safe. Hugs and prayers.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

What a shame... You've had a rough year! I wish I could go and help you pack!



Lurker 2 said:


> I am unlikely to be posting much for the next few months.
> Yesterday afternoon, the Landlord's Agent chose to serve me a 90 day eviction notice. I take this as the Lord guiding me to a better situation, for both me and little RINGO- but I have an awful lot of stuff, to sort, pack, and in some cases dispose of.
> Not exactly how I had thought I would be spending my Christmas.
> But hey ho, what the heck- I don't like the man, and this way I will be well out of his reach.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am unlikely to be posting much for the next few months.
> Yesterday afternoon, the Landlord's Agent chose to serve me a 90 day eviction notice. I take this as the Lord guiding me to a better situation, for both me and little RINGO- but I have an awful lot of stuff, to sort, pack, and in some cases dispose of.
> Not exactly how I had thought I would be spending my Christmas.
> But hey ho, what the heck- I don't like the man, and this way I will be well out of his reach.


The process of moving is no fun, I can attest to that. But it can be a time of cleansing- I did give a lot of "stuff " to Goodwill. Hopefully it will be a move to a better place for you and Ringo!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie just think of all the stuff you thought you lost that you will now find... and I hope that the new place will suit you much better.. I would spend a wonderful Christmas then worry about packing.. just sit back and realize that next year you will be in a better place  and thanks about the kind words about my hubby.. we are very lucky to have found each other.. he has been my best friend for many years now


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just received news that my cousin is very ill in hospital, he has clots on his lung and around his heart, and is bleeding, not sure yet where it's coming from. The doctors have said it could go either way. My brother is driving there tomorrow to see him. 😥


Oh, Ros. Sending prayers for all of you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone....
> I'm so sorry Ros it does seem that bad things come in groups  and they always seem magnified during the holiday's... I hope and pray he is ok.. I have survived my share of clots.. they do wonders these days..
> 
> Caryn that is so exciting!! I do feel that I am in my Forever Home but sometimes I get the niggle to go and explore new areas... I loved the Mount Shasta area!!! I could just feel all the talent all around me when we went.. we will go back and spend more than one day there!! I hope you find a perfect home.. (make sure it has plenty of room for all your crafting interests )
> ...


That sounds fun, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Terrible news but hopefully you will find somehere where you feel secure and safe. Hugs and prayers.


From me, too. He sounds like an evil person and you'll be well rid of him!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Goodness I check in about 5:00 ish this morning and all was calm. In a little over 2 hours so much has changed. Julie, I hope you find the ideal place for you and Ringo -- let's hope that one day you'll look back and have grateful thoughts about the impetus to move into the "best place ever." Ros -- You are just being bombarded with medical challenges. I hope your husband finds everything okay when he gets there. My uncle of 87, to be 88 in 10 days, had a stroke last week. We were so fortunate, because those around him recognized what was happening and rush him to the hospital while it was happening. They were able to stop it and now it looks like only the use of his right arm has been affected and with therapy he is already feeding himself and there is a good chance of a much more complete recovery. Thanks heavens!!!!

In any case, everyone, I was talking with a friend and looked out the window and we were having the most extraordinary sunrise. There is a cloud cover over us, so when the sun started to come up it cast a pink tinge on everything. I grabbed the camera and took a few pictures. The first 2 here were taken back to back and the last one a few minutes later. You can see that the ground is already beginning to return to its normal dried grass color. I've only seen this a few times in the last umpteen years -- so thought I'd share.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Goodness I check in about 5:00 ish this morning and all was calm. In a little over 2 hours so much has changed. Julie, I hope you find the ideal place for you and Ringo -- let's hope that one day you'll look back and have grateful thoughts about the impetus to move into the "best place ever." Ros -- You are just being bombarded with medical challenges. I hope your husband finds everything okay when he gets there. My uncle of 87, to be 88 in 10 days, had a stroke last week. We were so fortunate, because those around him recognized what was happening and rush him to the hospital while it was happening. They were able to stop it and now it looks like only the use of his right arm has been affected and with therapy he is already feeding himself and there is a good chance of a much more complete recovery. Thanks heavens!!!!
> 
> In any case, everyone, I was talking with a friend and looked out the window and we were having the most extraordinary sunrise. There is a cloud cover over us, so when the sun started to come up it cast a pink tinge on everything. I grabbed the camera and took a few pictures. The first 2 here were taken back to back and the last one a few minutes later. You can see that the ground is already beginning to return to its normal dried grass color. I've only seen this a few times in the last umpteen years -- so thought I'd share.


Beautiful sunrise photos!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...So this will satisfy my need to gather more stuff in my life ...


Are you saying that you won't get any more new patterns?
How long will you be able to hold out, I wonder? 


> Will have to go thru them slowly and see exactly what treasures there are.


I know that you will thoroughly enjoy going through all of those patterns, etc. What fun! A great Christmas present.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I feel slightly better than I did yesterday...


Glad to hear that. I was worried by your absence.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I was looking at the Suntek cashmere, do you know if it's all lace weight?...


They have a very limited selection of yarns. This particular yarn is 437y/50g - so it is lace weight.
They also carry an Angola Mohair Cashmere Wool (52 % Angola Plush + 48 % Mohair) but they don't supply info on yardage. I did buy some when I placed my original order but haven't used it yet. It appears to be much the same weight as the Cashmere - although mohair tends to knit up a bit larger because of the halo.
The only other yarn that I would be interested in there is a Tencel Bamboo Cotton Yarn - again it only says 50g but no yardage info. It is described as a baby yarn so perhaps it is sport weight. I will likely order some in the New Year to see what it is like.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...unpacking some things but only enough to be comfortable, since this is only temporary till we find a place to buy!...


Must be bit unsettling. Just make sure that you know where your needles & yarn are.


> I am still working on the Ashton believe it or not I am on the 4th chart and adding beads.


Almost there! We've saved a spot in out parade for you!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just received news that my cousin is very ill in hospital...


Sorry to hear this sad news. I hope things go okay for him. Take care of your self - this is all getting to you health-wise, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... a 90 day eviction notice. I take this as the Lord guiding me to a better situation, for both me and little RINGO...


Too bad - but glad to hear that you can see a positive side of it. It will do you good to be rid of him.
As you say, a good opportunity to take stock & get rid of some of the extra. God help me when I decide to move. I am a total packrat.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Like I have the time to be browsing!!
I just came across this pattern. (Don't look, Tamarque! :lol: )

I like the fact that the upper part isn't plain stocking stitch but a nice simple texture. Also, she says that she provides tips to adjust the pattern to whatever yardage you happen to have.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rising-sun-3


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane! I am upset! (not) Why would you not tell me not to look?  Another gorgeous pattern in my Ravelry library. Well pleased, I am. It looks like one of those quick gift patterns. 

Ros, so sorry to hear of your cousin. Sending prayers and hugs. 

Julie, Julie, Julie. Hugs and more hugs. Prayers for your future place with Ringo. Take it slow and easy. Don't let that evil man rob you of your Christmas or sleep. Rest in the One you can truly count on. He's got your back!

Not sure if I missed anyone or not. I got my next fingerless mitts started and they will go much faster. The first ones were fingering. These are worsted.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane! I am upset! (not) Why would you not tell me not to look?


... because Tamarque said that she had enough - didn't need to add to her "stuff" what with the treasure trove that she got from her friend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Treasure trove is right. What a wonderful time you will have Tanya, going through everything.  It will keep you warm at night.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Dear, it seems it not just raining on Perth but a downpour, so sorry to hear this.


Thank you Julie 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle what a beautiful view to sit and enjoy a nice hot cup of coffee or tea!! Maybe even a biscuit with some honey 

We are getting terrible storms right now.. just terrible.. and I have to go out in it again  we are having gusts up to 80 mph!!! I don't know why we have out electric still.. or fences or trees... Belle I hope you do not get this nasty storm.. you have no mountains or trees to slow it down


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, so sorry to hear of this new sad news for you and prayers go out to you and your family and hope that it turns out to be ok. This group seems to have morphed into a wonderful space for sharing joys, stresses, sadness as well as all the wonderful lace and other knitting we do, so you don't need to feel bad about this.


Thank you sisu 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Belle what. beautiful view to sit and enjoy a nice hot cup of coffee or tea!! Maybe even a biscuit with some honey
> 
> We are getting terrible storms right now.. just terrible.. and I have to go out in it again  we are having gusts up to 80 mph!!! I don't know why we have out electric still.. or fences or trees... Belle I hope you do not get this nasty storm.. you have no mountains or trees to slow it down


Wow, Ronie! Stay safe.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am unlikely to be posting much for the next few months.
> Yesterday afternoon, the Landlord's Agent chose to serve me a 90 day eviction notice. I take this as the Lord guiding me to a better situation, for both me and little RINGO- but I have an awful lot of stuff, to sort, pack, and in some cases dispose of.
> Not exactly how I had thought I would be spending my Christmas.
> But hey ho, what the heck- I don't like the man, and this way I will be well out of his reach.


I'm so sorry Julie, hoping that this will lead to you being in a much better place for you and Ringo and you won't need to deal with that landlord ever again. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Ros. Sending prayers for all of you.


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- You are just being bombarded with medical challenges. I hope your husband finds everything okay when he gets there. My uncle of 87, to be 88 in 10 days, had a stroke last week. We were so fortunate, because those around him recognized what was happening and rush him to the hospital while it was happening. They were able to stop it and now it looks like only the use of his right arm has been affected and with therapy he is already feeding himself and there is a good chance of a much more complete recovery. Thanks heavens!!!!


Thank you Belle. Thank goodness those around him knew what was happening and your uncle will be alright. That's amazing💞


> In any case, everyone, I was talking with a friend and looked out the window and we were having the most extraordinary sunrise. There is a cloud cover over us, so when the sun started to come up it cast a pink tinge on everything. I grabbed the camera and took a few pictures. The first 2 here were taken back to back and the last one a few minutes later. You can see that the ground is already beginning to return to its normal dried grass color. I've only seen this a few times in the last umpteen years -- so thought I'd share.


Beautiful sunrise photos, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Belle, I forgot to thank you for such gorgeous photos of your sunrise. How beautiful! What a lovely area you live in. 

My goodness, Ronie, take care when you go out. Sounds quite nasty. Be safe.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Glad to hear that. I was worried by your absence.


Thank you Jane💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They have a very limited selection of yarns. This particular yarn is 437y/50g - so it is lace weight.
> They also carry an Angola Mohair Cashmere Wool (52 % Angola Plush + 48 % Mohair) but they don't supply info on yardage. I did buy some when I placed my original order but haven't used it yet. It appears to be much the same weight as the Cashmere - although mohair tends to knit up a bit larger because of the halo.
> The only other yarn that I would be interested in there is a Tencel Bamboo Cotton Yarn - again it only says 50g but no yardage info. It is described as a baby yarn so perhaps it is sport weight. I will likely order some in the New Year to see what it is like.


Thanks Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear this sad news. I hope things go okay for him. Take care of your self - this is all getting to you health-wise, I think.


Thank you Jane, I think it is too💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Like I have the time to be browsing!!
> I just came across this pattern. (Don't look, Tamarque! :lol: )
> 
> I like the fact that the upper part isn't plain stocking stitch but a nice simple texture. Also, she says that she provides tips to adjust the pattern to whatever yardage you happen to have.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rising-sun-3


Thanks Jane, it's lovely 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry to hear of your cousin. Sending prayers and hugs.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh look what showed up in my email. Star stitch delight in Mochi Plus too. That stuff is sooooooooo soft. 

http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?code=ak00749&source=EZDLKWE&utm_source=track&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=l2k&tp=i-H43-6o-3bd-JnyoC-1o-7kH2-1c-JmjiP-14cDWb


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Belle what a beautiful view to sit and enjoy a nice hot cup of coffee or tea!! Maybe even a biscuit with some honey
> 
> We are getting terrible storms right now.. just terrible.. and I have to go out in it again  we are having gusts up to 80 mph!!! I don't know why we have out electric still.. or fences or trees... Belle I hope you do not get this nasty storm.. you have no mountains or trees to slow it down


Please stay safe Roni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Belle what a beautiful view to sit and enjoy a nice hot cup of coffee or tea!! Maybe even a biscuit with some honey
> 
> We are getting terrible storms right now.. just terrible.. and I have to go out in it again  we are having gusts up to 80 mph!!! I don't know why we have out electric still.. or fences or trees... Belle I hope you do not get this nasty storm.. you have no mountains or trees to slow it down


Please stay safe Roni 💞 that's a double stay safe 😀


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is beautiful.. I would wear that!! 
Thank you everyone... I have a half hour and I keep hoping the winds will die down or that they will call and cancel... if I didn't try real hard to cancel yesterday I would today...LOL it's my PT so I have to go.. more importantly it is my first visit so I really can't get out of it.. 
I tried the Arnica tabs that melt under the toungue and got no relief from it.. my SIL loves this stuff so I'll give it to her..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Caryn! I'm sure glad you found your knitting supplies. Happy House Hunting!

And to you, too, Julie. I hope this next move brings you much peace.

I finally got the Graham cocoon and cap finished. The baby can come now. 

AND I made Bev's cranberry pie for our Bible Study Christmas gathering this morning. I switched out the flour for a gf mix and it was delicious! They all loved it and I've emailed the recipe to them. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Enjoy your new stash of patterns, Tanya. How fun! What a treasure. 

Thanks for the sunrise photos. The sky is so beautiful, Belle!!!

Ros, I sure hope you start feeling better soon! :?

Ronie, take care!!! That is nasty wind to be out in.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, those are wonderful but it looks an alien landscape in that light. Clever of you to capture it. I am so glad you did.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your weather sounds horrible. Stay safe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Star stitch delight in Mochi Plus too...


Lovely - the star stitch is pretty popular, it seems. I have never knit with Mochi yarns but they look scrumptious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Graham cocoon and cap finished...


Looks so nice & bright for the new arrival!


> I made Bev's cranberry pie...


Looks delicious


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> In any case, everyone, I was talking with a friend and looked out the window and we were having the most extraordinary sunrise. There is a cloud cover over us, so when the sun started to come up it cast a pink tinge on everything. I grabbed the camera and took a few pictures. The first 2 here were taken back to back and the last one a few minutes later. You can see that the ground is already beginning to return to its normal dried grass color. I've only seen this a few times in the last umpteen years -- so thought I'd share.


That is amazing. What beautiful colors. Nice job capturing those moments!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Caryn! I'm sure glad you found your knitting supplies. Happy House Hunting!
> 
> And to you, too, Julie. I hope this next move brings you much peace.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni. Your baby cocoon and cap are so cute and will be so snuggly for the new baby. Your cranberry pie looks good enough to eat.
:thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Caryn, so glad you're settling into the rental a bit now, enough to work on the Ashton is a good sign. Hope you find a permanent house real soon. 

Julie, my best wishes and prayers to your search for a new place to live. It sounds like it's for the best. 

Belle, I love those pictures. What an amazing sunrise you got to share with us. 

Tanya, hope your drive home is safe. Today there were some flurries most of the day, not enough to accumulate more than an inch so the roads were mostly just wet or the snow was just starting to want to stick on the way home. Phew! 

Jane, another pattern for the library. Thanks. 

By the way, remember the SweaterBabe contest I won? Well I finally got my gift and guess what? I did win the Diana Couture project bag. YAY.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, so glad you're settling into the rental a bit now, enough to work on the Ashton is a good sign. Hope you find a permanent house real soon.
> 
> Julie, my best wishes and prayers to your search for a new place to live. It sounds like it's for the best.
> 
> ...


That's great, Chris!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, I sure hope you start feeling better soon! :?


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Caryn, so glad you're settling into the rental a bit now, enough to work on the Ashton is a good sign. Hope you find a permanent house real soon.
> 
> Julie, my best wishes and prayers to your search for a new place to live. It sounds like it's for the best.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic KittyChris 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am working to catch up. My tablet started giving problems and everything US Cellular did to fix it didn't work. They ended up resetting it as far backing up my data. But all my personal data was lost. Patterns downloaded, pictures, spreadsheets of data. All lost. I would not have let them do it except they claimed they backed everything up. 

Hugs and prayers Julie, Ros, and Ronie. 
More when I get caught up and things straightened out. Some data cannot be reconstructed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I am working to catch up. My tablet started giving problems and everything US Cellular did to fix it didn't work. They ended up resetting it as far backing up my data. But all my personal data was lost. Patterns downloaded, pictures, spreadsheets of data. All lost. I would not have let them do it except they claimed they backed everything up.


Oh that's dreadful, so sorry to hear that 💞


> Hugs and prayers Julie, Ros, and Ronie.
> More when I get caught up and things straightened out. Some data cannot be reconstructed.


Thank you Tricia 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle what a beautiful view to sit and enjoy a nice hot cup of coffee or tea!! Maybe even a biscuit with some honey
> 
> We are getting terrible storms right now.. just terrible.. and I have to go out in it again  we are having gusts up to 80 mph!!! I don't know why we have out electric still.. or fences or trees... Belle I hope you do not get this nasty storm.. you have no mountains or trees to slow it down


Ronie -- Same storm. Same high winds only I heard that it is a bit worse for you. We aren't having any moisture with it and don't expect any. Just got back from town and when I opened the car door, thought it might pull it off the hinges. Wow.....

Ronie and I both live in Oregon, but about 200-300 mi apart. Ronie on the Pacific Coast and me in the SE corner of the state. But big storms like the one we are experiencing can hit us both. I am keeping my fingers crossed that we can meet one day at Fire Mountain Gems which is sorta, kinda mid way between us.

As I look out the windows now, the clouds in the sky are moving so fast (being pushed by the winds). But instead of being bunched up they look like paint that has been applied with a palette knife and just smeared one layer on top of another. As many shades of grey as is imaginable. What a sky day it has been.

Happy Knitting all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I finally got the Graham cocoon and cap finished. The baby can come now.


They are gorgeous 💞



> AND I made Bev's cranberry pie for our Bible Study Christmas gathering this morning. I switched out the flour for a gf mix and it was delicious! They all loved it and I've emailed the recipe to them. Thank you for sharing!


Looks delicious 💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am working to catch up. My tablet started giving problems and everything US Cellular did to fix it didn't work.


Ouch!! Did they really back it up or just imagine it? Knowing how much we have all come to rely on our computers, I can imagine how stressful this whole ordeal must be. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my Tricia. That sounds like what Tanya went through a while back. So frustrating I am sure.

Toni, your cocoon and hat look so sweet. Love the colors. Yep, I am going to have to make that cranberry pie around Christmas time.

Chris, so glad you got the prize you wanted. 

Almost done with my first mitt. This is going amazingly fast.

We cleaned 6 places today and need to go out for one more after 9pm. Long day. Did get a nap in. It helped alot.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that is so cute! I am sure the baby will be adorable in it and the pie looks great.. it must of tasted good if everyone asked for the recipe 

That is great news Chris I love it when it turns out that way.. 

Thanks everyone I am in for the night  my first PT was fine until I walked outside and tried to sit in my car.. I know this is for the best but I am in more pain now than when I went in there LOL and I think of all the times I made my clients go to PT.. they are all probably smiling inside..LOL I will work hard and get back to normal real soon now!

Tricia that is terrible.. but at least you do still have it!! I remember all the pictures I had on my old computer and when they made a copy of them all I got zillions of pictures on the CD.. I don't know where they all came from but they are repeated over and over. To delete them would be very time consuming. So I don't ever see them. I lost all my patterns too.... You will build things back up.. it will take time but just think of all the fun your going to have searching for new patterns.. 
I am sorry though I know there is a lot that is hard to let go of.. 

Belle they say we are suppose to get anywhere from 2 to 4 inches of rain. I bet your part of the State could use some of this moisture 
It will be fun when we can get together... When the weather gets better


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh my Tricia. That sounds like what Tanya went through a while back. So frustrating I am sure.
> 
> Toni, your cocoon and hat look so sweet. Love the colors. Yep, I am going to have to make that cranberry pie around Christmas time.
> 
> ...


I bet your tired!! I am thinking of going to sleep at 9pm!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow--been off the computer for about six hours and here are almost 4-5 pages of new material shared. So here is my compendium input

Jane--sweet little shawl but liked her Sunday Sunrise even more:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunday-sunrise

You are such an enabler. It is a good thing there are some miles betw us or we would be a deadly duo on a yarn crawl (LOL)

Caryn--So glad you finally landed. Get yourself a glass of nice Chardonay, your needles and a comfy chair and come back to work.

Ronie--That shopping spree with DH sounds terrific. How wonderful that you have a partner in crime to do these outings, and such a supportive one.
That storm sounds wicked. Hope you stay safe and the electrical lines hold
Arnica may not have been the remedy you needed. Homeopathy is very specific and the remedy needs to match the symptoms or it won't do diddly. Arnica is used mainly for bruising, internally or externally or even emotionally when the sense that of feeling bruised. But there are other remedies for deep bruising like ???????am having a mental word shutdown

Belle--Those photos are special. Am so impressed with how you caught those colors. Thanks for sharing them

Bev--That star st cowl is interesting. The yarn colors used in it are powerful without being overwhelming. Are you making it?

Toni-- such a sweet baby gift. Must send us a pic of the baby in his cocoon so we can all ooh and aah.

Chris--What a great surprise to have gotten your wish. The Goddess heard and answered. Have fun with it.

Tricia--Boy, do I relate to that data loss. The jerk who worked on my computer did a similar thing and it is going on 5 months and my computer is still not set back up and much of my data is lost. They take the stand that they are not responsible for losing my data but the hard drive was working when I gave it to them and have no idea what the heck they did, but they screwed it up. Hope you have better luck finding the files. They may be buried in some other file where you would not expect them. I don't know how these services do back up but they can't seem to copy files without corrupting the system.

Ros--Such a sadness for you. Wish I could be more specific with a remedy for you. Sounds like the grief in your life is so heavy now. Please take care of yourself as a priority as grief, loss, and other heavy and painful feelings can really take down your health and then you will be no good to anyone. Can you get some meditating time? treat yourself to a good massage? Do some Yoga and deep breathing? Have a homeopathy close to you? I do know one in Australia who would know people throughout the country.

Got to tell you that my drive home was a nitemare and the stress was seeing my cortisol levels rise up to the moon and back. The temps dropped to freezing and it rained, then turned to snow as the road climbed to higher elevations. Was so glad I put new tires on the car before the trip. Never would have made it otherwise. Got home and found my neighbor had set up a fire for me and the house was so warm. That was my other anxiety--that my furnace would go out and the house would freeze. This was such a joy opening the door to the heat of the wood stove.

Am saving the bags of patterns for tomorrow when I give myself a couple of hours to start going thru them. It will be such fun. Don't know what to do with the acrylic yarns but will figure it out. Maybe will sell them or use them for kids toys or household items. They are pretty basic--solid colors, but a lot of them. Absolutely love when people think of you with stuff like this. It is such a validation and act of caring. These friends are really family to me and would have had me stay all month if I chose to do so. They gave me an oil change on the car, too. Tis the season!

Hope this winter/summer treats us all with kindness.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I am not making it at the moment. But I am planning on purchasing the pattern and have it bookmarked. Maybe after Christmas. 

So glad you are home safe. How lovely to come home to a fire. You have a good neighbor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I did win the Diana Couture project bag. YAY.


Having your work recognized by your peers is a great moment - but getting the prize that you wanted is icing on the cake.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...But all my personal data was lost. Patterns downloaded, pictures, spreadsheets of data...


Oh, my what a disaster! Don't they have any kind of recovery tools to retrieve data?
I wonder if we can help you gather some things back - in the knitting/crochet department, anyway. I know you'll never remember everything that you had - I glance through a folder looking for something & rediscover so many projects that I want to do but have forgotten totally.
Maybe you could tell me the kinds of things in particular that you have collected & I could send you a list of what I have on my computer so that you can choose from those.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--sweet little shawl but liked her Sunday Sunrise even more...


In my shawls folder as we speak. The yarn she used was perfect for the name - probably helped inspire it.


> You are such an enabler. It is a good thing there are some miles betw us or we would be a deadly duo on a yarn crawl (LOL)


Heaven forbid!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--my memory glitch has finally unkinked. Bellis Perennis is the remedy for deep bruising that I couldn't recall before. It is another plant remedy, the daisy.

Jane--right!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I refuse to clean another thing. . .tonight. Will start again in the morning. 

However, with the 6 places I cleaned today, I finished the mitt for my brother, mostly when driving with a bit of knitting this evening.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good for you Bev. -- You've earned the rest. Like the fingerless glove. Be good to yourself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I finished the mitt for my brother...


Looks great


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good for you Bev. -- You've earned the rest. Like the fingerless glove. Be good to yourself.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Will do, Tanya. That baby could come any time now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I refuse to clean another thing. . .tonight. Will start again in the morning.
> 
> However, with the 6 places I cleaned today, I finished the mitt for my brother, mostly when driving with a bit of knitting this evening.


It looks great 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just found out my cousin has cancer and they can't do anything for him until they sort out the clots. He has lost 16 kilos in less than 4 weeks. They have said he has a 50/50 chance of surviving. He's in intensive care at the moment.&#128549;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris. I am pleased you won the prize you wanted :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I forgot to say how cute your baby knits are. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is terrible. I know it would be a loss for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I am so pleased that you are home in one piece and walked in to a warm home.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I am glad you are having rest from cleaning. The mitt is great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I will continue with the prayers for him and you all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I will continue with the prayers for him and you all.


Thank you Norma 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--nice mitts. You did good. Cleaning is such a tiring job so I know it took real motivation to get any knitting done. Admire your tenacity.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Add me to the converting to PDF and supplying PDF archive list. I have quite a few antique and modern PDF files on two different computers. I need a list and an email (via PM) so that I can send at least 5-10 files per email.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think my breaking point has been reached and I am considering one of these online storage systems. It has been at least 3 or 4 times that my files have been destroyed. Those that were bookmarked on KP are saved which proves the point. I don't like giving the govt all my information and have refused to be a participant in making it easy for them to track me, but they probably have most of what I write and read and I have lost it--particularly my emails and photos.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I finally did that with my bookmarks. If you press the wrong button all the bookmarks were lost. Now, I use Delicious for my bookmarks. The computer can crash and I still have my bookmarks. But I totally understand about being concerned about what info the govt has.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love those mitts Bev. I especially like the nice, long cuff.

Tricia, that is a very frustrating thing to happen! What a shame to lose so much information. I hope you can recover some of it with the help of Jane and kaixixang.

Tanya, glad you got home safely and to a warmed house. I have been using Evernote to save all my patterns and I use Dropbox to save photos. I have not bought any space yet, just using what they give you free when you sign up. When my last computer's hard drive went, I was able to get everything back onto the new one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just found out my cousin has cancer and they can't do anything for him until they sort out the clots. He has lost 16 kilos in less than 4 weeks. They have said he has a 50/50 chance of surviving. He's in intensive care at the moment.😥


Ros, you will all continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, so sorry to hear of your cousin. I will continue the prayers for him and his family and you and yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what is Delicious (besides your cooking)???

Caryn--and Evernote??? and Dropbox???


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I sent a post earlier but it doesn't seem to be here so once again let me try. Sorry if others did receive the first post.

Ros (and everyone else)--A cancer diagnosis is so scary particularly since the medical industry has no cure for it and what they do kills more than the cancer does in the long run.

What I would like to offer people is access to a sequence of videos on the Cure. The info presented is done in a very well organized way to provide a solid overview of the problem, and the various levels of knowledge that we all need for making better choices for health in our lives. Ros, you may not be able to convince your cousin or family to make the changes needed, but knowing the possibilities can help you and others before the disaster level strikes.

There are 11 episodes to this sequence. Each is an hour long followed by a short personal testimony. The people interviewed cover a range of health professionals from medical doctors to advocates. I have been really liking the presentations. Take notes in case the videos become unavailable. Here is the link to the first one:






Much peace to you Ros and your family.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. Still storming out there but it should settle down some time today 

Tanya I am glad that you were able to get home nice and safe and to a nice warm house! Bonus!!!!!
As I was getting ready to leave for my appointment yesterday my SIL called and I told her about the Arnica and she said she takes 5 tablets at a time.. I took 1 so I am thinking I didn't take enough of it to be therapeutic... This stuff is so expensive I don't know if I could afford to take 5 at a time.. I told her she could have them and she is happy about that 

Bev those mits are really nice.. They will make a really nice gift.

Have a great day everyone.. stay safe and warm


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. Still storming out there but it should settle down some time today
> 
> Tanya I am glad that you were able to get home nice and safe and to a nice warm house! Bonus!!!!!
> As I was getting ready to leave for my appointment yesterday my SIL called and I told her about the Arnica and she said she takes 5 tablets at a time.. I took 1 so I am thinking I didn't take enough of it to be therapeutic... This stuff is so expensive I don't know if I could afford to take 5 at a time.. I told her she could have them and she is happy about that
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning everyone.. Still storming out there but it should settle down some time today
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure what is sounding strange.. if I am taking lets say 3 at a time and my bottle holds 30 then that won't last me a week.. that adds up pretty fast!!! My SIL does only homeopathic remedies and has been doing this for as long as I have known her..(close to 30 years) she swears by this stuff.. as I mentioned before I only took 1 so I surely didn't take enough.. I'll just stick with what I know works and not worry about it..


I don't know your SIL's training but when using homeopathy you do not do it like allopathic medicine. You take a remedy and wait and see the reaction. If there is a reaction, you stop the remedy and only consider taking it again if the symptoms return in a significant way. A tube of remedy is not expensive as I noted. You can also take the remedy in water which works more gently and deeper. If you put 2-3 pellets in 4 oz of water (preferably filtered or distilled), let them dissolve and use this water for dosing. You dose by stirring vigorously a specified number of times (i often begin with 10x) and take a tsp of the remedy. Next dose is done by stirring again 10x and taking another tsp. That 1/2 cup will last for many days. I usually use a brown glass bottle for my water remedies. Then I can success the bottle by banging it again the heel of my palm or the edge of cushioned couch and take the dose. You should not be taking the same remedy for any length of time. Many homeopaths will never repeat a dose. The idea of succussing betw doses is that it changes the potency slightly so you are not repeating the exact dose.

Another thing, besides choosing the right remedy, is whether the potency is the right one for you. If your SIL has experience she should be able to help you here. But i am happy to try.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just found out my cousin has cancer and they can't do anything for him until they sort out the clots. He has lost 16 kilos in less than 4 weeks. They have said he has a 50/50 chance of surviving. He's in intensive care at the moment.😥


Ros, I'm so sorry. I'll continue to keep him in my prayers.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, here is the link to My Delicious. You have the option to publish your bookmarks, but I keep mine private.

http://delicious.com/


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, these are the links to Evernote and Dropbox.
http://www.dropbox.com
http://evernote.com/sign-up/

I will do My Delicious too, because I did lose all my bookmarks. Thanks Bev.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Ouch!! Did they really back it up or just imagine it? Knowing how much we have all come to rely on our computers, I can imagine how stressful this whole ordeal must be. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Belle, they claimed to have backed up everything. They did not back up personal data or even try. All they backed up was the accounts, email, Facebook and said personal data attached to those accounts was backed up - after the fact.
What is even worse, I have a SD card but cannot save to it some android restriction. On my old tablet I saved every thing to the SD card.

Then the tech said,"don't you back up your data to a flash drive", as if there was a place to plug one in! If they had explained this I would have waited for the fix until I could have backed up the data myself somehow. This is the second time I have had a bad experience with this company.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is terrible.. but at least you do still have it!! I remember all the pictures I had on my old computer and when they made a copy of them all I got zillions of pictures on the CD.. I don't know where they all came from but they are repeated over and over. To delete them would be very time consuming. So I don't ever see them. I lost all my patterns too.... You will build things back up.. it will take time but just think of all the fun your going to have searching for new patterns..
> I am sorry though I know there is a lot that is hard to let go of..


The worst part is some of the patterns were free for a short period of time and now are not and some were tax records and farm expense records.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The worst part is some of the patterns were free for a short period of time and now are not and some were tax records and farm expense records.


I am so sorry, Tricia. Tax records and farm expense records-Wow! Can some be reconstructed?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my what a disaster! Don't they have any kind of recovery tools to retrieve data?
> I wonder if we can help you gather some things back - in the knitting/crochet department, anyway. I know you'll never remember everything that you had - I glance through a folder looking for something & rediscover so many projects that I want to do but have forgotten totally.
> Maybe you could tell me the kinds of things in particular that you have collected & I could send you a list of what I have on my computer so that you can choose from those.


Some were patterns someone posted here that were free for a limited time, some lace, wrist warmers/mittens/fingerless, headbands/ear warmers, boot/slippers boot cuffs, Christmas gift ideas, scarves. That is all that comes to mind. Thank heavens the stuff I saved on my old tablet is on the SD card and she removed it before resetting the tablet.

The bad part is, I specifically asked if my pictures and files were backed up and she said yes. Afterwards she claimed the backup only works for files connected to an account. There is no recovery. The reset is like a format of a computer. The only backup of personal data I have found is to a cloud. That sounds real safe, not.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am so sorry, Tricia. Tax records and farm expense records-Wow! Can some be reconstructed?


Same issue with me. All my emails from past 18 mos not copied. Previous 2 yrs had been copied into a desktop folder at an earlier time but they cannot be imported into the email program so impossible to find or read them. Now the service owner says that cannot be imported back or copied and it is my fault for not using Cloud or Yahoo or some other online saving service!!!!! But they don't tell you that they cannot copy anything correctly; they just say they are not 
responsible. We co to them because they are supposed to have the skills and knowledge and we dont.

I lost receipts, customer emails, files, photos, etc just as you did.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Just found out my cousin has cancer and they can't do anything for him until they sort out the clots. He has lost 16 kilos in less than 4 weeks. They have said he has a 50/50 chance of surviving. He's in intensive care at the moment.😥


Ros, so sorry. Hugs and prayers. I will mention it in our Celebrate Recovery meeting this evening. It is amazing the amount of answered prayer in that group. Even to the point that my cows that had been missing for 3 days all came home. We gave seen a lot of illness healed. All praise to God.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, here is the link to My Delicious. You have the option to publish your bookmarks, but I keep mine private.
> 
> http://delicious.com/


I tried to sign up and download this feature but cannot figure out how it works --or if I did it right. I dragged the +Add to Delicious button to the space across the top of the screen under the address bar. But is this the right place for it? And how do you use it? Is there a way to organize your links with this feature?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I refuse to clean another thing. . .tonight. Will start again in the morning.
> 
> However, with the 6 places I cleaned today, I finished the mitt for my brother, mostly when driving with a bit of knitting this evening.


Bev, pretty and masculine. Are you using dpn or circulars? My first pair with dpn look terrible. That is going to take some practice and shorter dpn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I am so sorry, Tricia. Tax records and farm expense records-Wow! Can some be reconstructed?


I am trying. The up side is the files from my old tablet are good so what is lost is for August to now. The panic attack is a little lower to realize only the files and information updated for the last 3 months is lost. That means I can probably repair the farm expense/income file from my checkbook.

The worst is the tax records, list of who has church keys and updated list of prayer shawls, prayer catchers, and Cross In Pocket donated.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Some were patterns someone posted here that were free for a limited time...


A lot of the time, I download them if there is a time limit even if I am not greatly interested at the time - I might want to do them later. I might have some of what you've lost. I'll PM you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. Well I knew it would happen.. trees are falling like crazy... the news says its Hurricane force winds and for most everyone to stay inside if they can!
I'm in and I'm not going out LOL

Tanya that is all fine.. you have to realize that I live in a very small town in the middle of no where.. so in order to get those items I have to travel or order online.. We do very little ordering online so that leaves traveling.. There is usually so much we need to get done on those trips that extra stops are not in the schedule.. I was lucky to see it at the store we went to but we never shop there it was just one of those things.. I'll stick to my Advil or Aleeve those work and I am happy with them.. with any luck after I am done with PT I won't be needing them anymore  Thank you so much for helping 

I realized this morning that I have to get my daughters gifts in the mail this week or she won't get them in time... so I am off to put the last finishing touches on her gift and then hopefully tomorrow this storm will have passed and I can get some errands ran 

Take care everyone... Stay warm and safe,


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone.. Well I knew it would happen.. trees are falling like crazy... the news says its Hurricane force winds and for most everyone to stay inside if they can!
> 
> I'm in and I'm not going out LOL
> 
> Take care everyone... Stay warm and safe,


Take care, all of you out there to the west!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, Click on the Sign Up button on the upper right. Fill in the info on the pop up. It should work. I have My Delicious and Bookmark on Delicious on my tool bar. I just need to click on my tool bar and click on the Save Link button. I think there are ways to organize your links, but I am not computer savy, so I just bookmark them and head back through when I am looking for something.

So glad you are staying in, Ronie. Be safe.

Tricia, I am using dpn. I really prefer them to the magic circle or whatever it is called.  Here's the link to them on Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-tastic-unisex-wrist-warmers


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, so sorry. Hugs and prayers. I will mention it in our Celebrate Recovery meeting this evening. It is amazing the amount of answered prayer in that group. Even to the point that my cows that had been missing for 3 days all came home. We gave seen a lot of illness healed. All praise to God.


Alleluia! God is good! So sorry to hear about the loss of files, what a bummer. I know I downloaded all my pictures on my phone to a flash drive but I can't quite remember at the moment what i did. Oh wait, I went to my daughters house and connected to their computer to down load then upload to flash drive (I think) and I only use Yahoo and Hotmail for email, even when I had DSL. I never liked the local company mail setup. I also saved a lot of pictures to (hmm sometimers has set in and I can't remember the name of that picture site). Good thing they are only pictures of clouds and things that aren't important or personal. 
Anyway I had signed on at work earlier and I was going to share a few pictures to brighten the mood, but I got busy and couldn't do that. On one of UPS's intra-company websites there is a daily photo archive where they post 15 to 20 pictures a month. Really beautiful professional pics. Maybe tomorrow I can get them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie and everyone else on the west coast, stay safe! 
I saw a picture on some weather site that I was checking earlier in the day from England of foamy spray from the ocean that was covering the whole road and all the cars. It was pretty weird looking to me. 
So everyone take care of yourselves.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oh Bev, love, love, love the frost pictures. A couple days ago I watched Disney's original Fantasia and these pictures so remind me of that movie. Just beautiful.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev, got so excited about frost, I forgot to mention the great mits (like the design very much) and the colorful scarf. Aren't you the lucky one??!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures. ...mitts my DD made for me out of mink


Oh - they look marvellous.
Lovely colours in that scarf.
I also love the frost pictures. Despite the damage it can cause, it is certainly beautiful - Mother Nature's lace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Belle. I remember Fantasia.  Here's the link to the mitt pattern. It's reversible, so they fit both hands. And DD took the scarf home. She used size 0 needles with two lace weight yarns to make the colors. Took a long time. That one is hers. It's interesting. When Shirley had her color conversation, DD was really into natural earth tone colors. It's been interesting watching her step into the color world with her knitting.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/straightforward-mitts

Thanks, Jane. Frost-Nature's Lace. I like that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So many posts, busy, busy  Love all the pictures of the landscapes, and of course everyone's projects. 

Sorry to hear about your cousin Ros, hope all works out.

Bummer on the computer woes. All of us have been there at one time. I have several CD's of photos that not one of the machines around here will read. The files were copied as data files, not as part of a picture organization program so they *should* have been ok. I am thinking that that the CDs themselves have degraded. Sigh.

Been watching the weather and hope all stay safe. Really bad storm on the west coast. I am used to wind storms as I live in a hurricane prone area, but we do not have the snow and ice with it. Much worse for you.  

Nice to hear you have nice neighbors Tanya that lit a fire for you.

One of my favorite sayings Julie is 'this too shall pass'. My hope is that you will find a better situation for you and Ringo.

I am sure I have missed someone, it is not intentional. I enjoy reading about everyone.

I seamed the shoulders of the sweater and have picked up the stitches for one of the sleeves. I will probably make them shorter than the pattern calls for (3/4). One of my coworkers wants some baby booties for a pregnant friend (twins!) and offered to pay for them. I'll probably just charge for the yarn.

My Boston trip went well, albeit cold. It was nice to see the family.

DH and I got our Christmas tree tonight. The cats are already camped out under it.  I'll decorate it this weekend.

Happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been reading these comments just now... so many pages!! We've had a series of big storms, lots of snow that's frozen onto the tree branches, pulling them down and in some cases, off, the trees... they've created havoc with the power lines. Power has been off and on for three days... today, I thought we'd never get it back, but finally the electric company truck came by and did their magic... Yay!!! It was nice to be cosy by the wood stove that we rarely use these days, but not so nice not to have computer, radio (forgot to get those Dcell batteries before the weather hit!!), coffee, water, heat, etc etc. We're all better now, we hope!!! I entertained myself this afternoon trying to knit on the hat I'm making for my DDIL, but it's navy + glittery threads, and I'm trying brioche for the first time ever, and... well, let's just say my mood was not improved by the experience!!!!
As Melanie just said... "this too shall pass", and it pretty much has!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> I'm trying brioche for the first time ever, and... well, let's just say my mood was not improved by the experience!!!!


DD has done brioche. I am not sure I am even tempted to try. Too many other lovely stitches out there.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not really difficult, but doing it in navy (plus sparkly thread!) yarn in the round is really really annoying!! It is very hard to see what I'm doing...



eshlemania said:


> DD has done brioche. I am not sure I am even tempted to try. Too many other lovely stitches out there.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, Click on the Sign Up button on the upper right. Fill in the info on the pop up. It should work. I have My Delicious and Bookmark on Delicious on my tool bar. I just need to click on my tool bar and click on the Save Link button. I think there are ways to organize your links, but I am not computer savy, so I just bookmark them and head back through when I am looking for something.
> 
> So glad you are staying in, Ronie. Be safe.
> 
> ...


How ironic. One of the patterns I lost.  :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Alleluia! God is good! So sorry to hear about the loss of files, what a bummer. I know I downloaded all my pictures on my phone to a flash drive but I can't quite remember at the moment what i did. Oh wait, I went to my daughters house and connected to their computer to down load then upload to flash drive (I think) and I only use Yahoo and Hotmail for email, even when I had DSL. I never liked the local company mail setup. I also saved a lot of pictures to (hmm sometimers has set in and I can't remember the name of that picture site). Good thing they are only pictures of clouds and things that aren't important or personal.
> Anyway I had signed on at work earlier and I was going to share a few pictures to brighten the mood, but I got busy and couldn't do that. On one of UPS's intra-company websites there is a daily photo archive where they post 15 to 20 pictures a month. Really beautiful professional pics. Maybe tomorrow I can get them.


Hmmm, was just looking at the charge cord. It looks like it comes apart. Wonder if that is where the USB connection is? It looks right if the male/female part is right. More investigating to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> How ironic. One of the patterns I lost.  :lol:


YAY!!!! So glad, Tricia.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> How ironic. One of the patterns I lost.  :lol:


I've converted most of the files I saved in 97-2003 format to PDF...so that the Tablet/Ipad users can download easier.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is atrocious service. I am really sorry. Do you have a right to redress?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Take care, all of you out there to the west!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures.


That is very lovely knitting and stunning frost. Your DD does beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your DD is a wonderful knitter. And mink mitts? What a luxurious gift. But funny how they look charcoal on my computer. Her scarf is also such wonderful colors. Really spectacular.

And great photos of the snow/ice. Reminds me that everything contains its opposite within. Beauty and danger.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma and Tanya. DD is a great knitter. I so enjoy watching her knit and seeing her projects.  Thanks also for the comments on the pictures. I love to capture things on the camera. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. The thing with digital, you can take 100 pictures to get 5 or 6 great ones.  The frost ones I think I only took 9 to get the ones I showed you.

Last Christmas DS gifted DD with the mink yarn. I think she got three sets of mitts out of the skein. I am delighted to have gotten one of them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here are some pictures.


I love those mitts too! And such a great color combo for the scarf. Your daughter is very talented. Must take after her mom! 
And thanks for sharing the frost pictures. There is beauty in every season.

And saying that, there is the other side as well. Glad you have your electricity back Mary. And hope the wind calms down for you, Roni and Belle.

Melanie, sounds like you are coming along nicely with your sweater. Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I seem to be missing some of the posts so don't mean to ignore others happenings.

Bev--Daughter is a BFA in photography. She can take dozens of photos before getting the shots she likes. She also relies on editing to create the pics she wants. I think this is very typical amongst professionals so don't feel bad about your experiences. 

The storm seems to have passed us in my latitude. Hope others are getting thru the weather dramas elsewhere. We even have a bright day here--dare I even speak of sun?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> We even have a bright day here--dare I even speak of sun?


I know-shhhhhhhh. sun and blue skies 

Thanks, Tanya. That does make me feel better. I don't even edit.  Don't know how.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone  Our storm seems to have passed also.. It got cold yesterday evening and we looked outside and there was actual sky showing  I have hopes for some sun today!!

Bev those mits are just as nice as the mans.. I can see where they would make a perfect couples gift.. I know my son would wear the first ones. I wonder if I have time ?? 

Its good to hear the other storms in the area are clearing off.. I am grateful that we don't have the ice and snow. Not yet anyway we normally get a skiff of snow one day a year.. I have had my share of snow.. it was more than enough 

Well all the knitting parts of the slippers are done. I need to block them and sew the cuff on.. I need to get one pair in the mail by Monday I am sure! Nothing like planning ahead and still run behind!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...my son would wear the first ones. I wonder if I have time ??


I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

It is good to hear that the weather seems to be settling down for a bit. We have been told that we will have 40 degrees Fahrenheit this weekend. We're threatening to get the bikes out. 

Beautiful knitting!

I can so relate to the "plan ahead and still run behind" comment. One step at a time, we will get there. Have a blessed day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Knitty just sent this pattern that is quite stunning for those who have the time

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTdrogo.php

I am titilated by them but I go thru knit slippers within a couple of weeks it seems--no exaggeration. Maybe need to get it together to silicone the bottoms.

Tricia--there is nothing like filling up the holes of loss than getting new things so hope this pattern helps with your pattern file loss.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I know-shhhhhhhh. sun and blue skies
> 
> Thanks, Tanya. That does make me feel better. I don't even edit.  Don't know how.


My photo program on the computer has some simple edit features--Brightness, color saturation, contrast, etc. It really helps with some photos. Right now I am just using the simple photo program that seems to come with Mac. My other computer has the Olympic photo program, the older one, which has a few more choices. I can also crop pictures which is a nice feature.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Tanya -- I have a large tub of all kinds of J&S 2-ply jumper weight yarn and a NEED for a pair or slippers -- then this pattern. Sounds like a project to me!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

If you have the Open Office (newer 4.0.1 or more recent) you can load the photos in Drawing or Presentation and edit the features of the individual properties including a 360 degree orientation. :XD: :XD: :XD: Consider this an ongoing teaching on the graphics. I cannot dump everything into JUST 2 weeks...as I find out the features, I will try to let all y'all know what I find (and I expect equal finds from y'all - I'm not a stiff instructor...it's us against the new Operating System(s). Doesn't matter if Linux, Windows, or Mac...I don't have a working Linux or Mac to play with - so teach me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx KX--not sure I can teach much with computers. I am awed by your facility with them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya those are great slippers!! I would love to make a pair..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie and Jane, the Hand-Tastic mitts are quick. I knit one mitt while riding back and forth in the car on Weds when we cleaned 5 places when it was light, and with a little knitting after we got home it was done. I really think you could do it before Christmas easily, depending on how much other Christmas knitting you have to do. 

My, those Drogos look warm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I actually thought of you when I posted the slipper pattern but also knew others would really like it. 

Bev--The slippers are a double knit I believe and in wool so they would be very warm and comfy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Tricia, that is atrocious service. I am really sorry. Do you have a right to redress?


Doesn't do any good. This company even did away with their tech department claiming all employees can provide tech support. Customer service is no help. They just say to go back to the store. It has changed a lot in the last year, enough to make me consider a different company except reception issues with most of them. This is a company I have done business with for over 15 years.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Doesn't do any good. This company even did away with their tech department claiming all employees can provide tech support. Customer service is no help. They just say to go back to the store. It has changed a lot in the last year, enough to make me consider a different company except reception issues with most of them. This is a company I have done business with for over 15 years.


I am sorry about this, Tricia. It is a really pity when a good business goes down hill.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

How frustrating, Tricia. 

Thank you for the slipper pattern, now added to my stash, Tanya.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, that is just such bad business. I hope there is a new place that you can go to from now on..
Tanya, I also saved the slipper pattern. I have never done double knit and would like to give that a try.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--Me either and this looks like a good pattern to try double knitting with. However, need some clear head space to take in the strand knitting along with the double knit. They are beautiful and look like they will be so warm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Doesn't do any good. This company even did away with their tech department claiming all employees can provide tech support. Customer service is no help. They just say to go back to the store. It has changed a lot in the last year, enough to make me consider a different company except reception issues with most of them. This is a company I have done business with for over 15 years.


Despite the frustration of finding a new company for service, it seems the time is now. I would, though, make it real clear to the company that you are leaving them due to their unethical and destruction service.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until midnight ET tonight :
Silky Fairy Shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silky-fairy-shawl


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Despite the frustration of finding a new company for service, it seems the time is now. I would, though, make it real clear to the company that you are leaving them due to their unethical and destruction service.


Problem is they have the best reception for cell phones in this area. All others have dead areas and drop calls. Where I live is bad for reception and internet. I never lose a call with them and Internet connection rarely is lost unless it is stormy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Free until midnight ET tonight :
> Silky Fairy Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silky-fairy-shawl


Says free until midnight but requires payment or a code I cannot find. Ant suggestions?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Says free until midnight but requires payment or a code I cannot find. Ant suggestions?


I would like to know that, too!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Says free until midnight but requires payment or a code I cannot find. Ant suggestions?


Never mind. Just click on the discount button. No code needed. Not very clear.

Oops I see a spelling error. This automatic word selection and changing words is crazy!

I found it reading a comment or post.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Says free until midnight but requires payment or a code I cannot find. Ant suggestions?


When I clicked on the cart/checkout, it said it would be free until midnight tonight. There is only 2 pages to save/print out.  It is a very pretty shawl. Thank you, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Says free until midnight but requires payment or a code I cannot find. Ant suggestions?


Over on the right hand side, above the "about this pattern box", there is the option to add it to your cart. When you click on that, the price should show as $0.00 then you can download it from there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Never mind. Just click on the discount button. No code needed. Not very clear.
> 
> Oops I see a spelling error. This automatic word selection and changing words is crazy!
> 
> I found it reading a comment or post.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Problem is they have the best reception for cell phones in this area. All others have dead areas and drop calls. Where I live is bad for reception and internet. I never lose a call with them and Internet connection rarely is lost unless it is stormy.


Hmm, difficult choice. Can you separate your files service from the internet/cell phone service? I may not be fully understanding your service.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I clicked on the word 'coupon' and then noticed the $0.00 cost and immediately rec'd the pattern. Don't know if what I did was it, but there it was.

I am finding this kind of problem with a lot of Ravelry free downloads. Saw a great scarf pattern that was free for period of time. Followed the directions and never got it. Contacted the designer who swore it was there and the site was working. Her page gave a piece of information for getting the pattern and when I asked her about it, she blatantly denied what I said. I had quoted her page to her, too. Quite pissed about her. And this is a designer of high end bags who counts on selling online. Not to me, I promise that.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Heads UP!! I downloaded the lovely, intricate slipper pattern this morning -- the one from Knitty.com. I was just reading through it and realized that you have to download the charts separately. No problem doing that (except that they are really small), but I'm sure glad that I noticed the download wasn't complete.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I like that pattern very much :thumbup: In my library, now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Heads UP!! I downloaded the lovely, intricate slipper pattern this morning -- the one from Knitty.com. I was just reading through it and realized that you have to download the charts separately. No problem doing that (except that they are really small), but I'm sure glad that I noticed the download wasn't complete.


Good catch Belle. I think you can enlarge the patterns before or after printing. Certainly they can be enlarged online.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely shawl!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane I printed it but then I see where it could of just been saved to my library.. I saved it first but all this talk of loosing patterns made me think I had better not take a chance.. I have saved them before then when I go to use them the pattern is not available.. this is very pretty and it looks like it wouldn't take very long to make..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good catch Belle. I think you can enlarge the patterns before or after printing. Certainly they can be enlarged online.


That is a trick I have not mastered yet!!! I wasted so much ink and time and patience enlarging a pattern then when it gets printed off it was still tiny.. after 6 or 7 try's I gave up  Any quick ideas for someone using windows 7 would be a great help...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

One way would be to save the pattern as a JPG file in your photo program. The size can be changed in that program. You will probably have to play with what pixel size will work best.

Ronie--on printing files

One thing I have done when having this problem is to print the file and then use my copier to enlarge it. May take a few enlargements if the print size is very small.

Another thing to play with is the print settings. When you go to print a file, there is a size option you can chose. Then there is the preview screen that will show you how the file will fill the page.

Hope these options can be useful to you. Maybe others will have different ideas for this problem


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> When I clicked on the cart/checkout, it said it would be free until midnight tonight. There is only 2 pages to save/print out.  It is a very pretty shawl. Thank you, Jane!


Click on the discount button after going to the checkout. There is no code. It still goes through pay pal but zeros out the balance.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooh, that is a tempting pattern... but I'm not sure I'm up for knitting slippers in skinny wool... I did, however, download the pattern because it is so cool!!



tamarque said:


> Knitty just sent this pattern that is quite stunning for those who have the time
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEw14/PATTdrogo.php
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Hmm, difficult choice. Can you separate your files service from the internet/cell phone service? I may not be fully understanding your service.


No. The Internet service for the tablet uses the same cell towers as the cell phone. There is no other Internet service except expensive high speed access by satellite.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I just have to say, I wouldn't ever use my internet provider for my computer service... I go to a reputable computer business. Even if it costs more to go to a company that specializes in computers and computer repair, it is worth it. I would absolutely croak if some bozo deleted all of my files; there's no earthly excuse for that. I'm much too dependent on my computer to take any risks with it!

Seeing a couple of questions, I will add that your machine <<is>> separate from your internet service. You go to a store and buy it, right? I can't see why you feel you are obliged to have them do anything with your actual machine. They may own your wifi modem, the "wires" connecting you to their service, and they provide you with access to their phone service... maybe even to their cable service... but it's your choice not to let them touch your computer! I hope you can get this straightened out so that you won't be stuck again when your computer is having issues!!



triciad19 said:


> Problem is they have the best reception for cell phones in this area. All others have dead areas and drop calls. Where I live is bad for reception and internet. I never lose a call with them and Internet connection rarely is lost unless it is stormy.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have saved them before then when I go to use them the pattern is not available...


I wouldn't take the chance on saving something to the library when there was a time limit on it in case it did't recognize the offer past the deadline. Actually, I only save purchased patterns in the library because I'd have so much to sift through. I still download everything to my computer, though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wouldn't take the chance on saving something to the library when there was a time limit on it in case it did't recognize the offer past the deadline. Actually, I only save purchased patterns in the library because I'd have so much to sift through. I still download everything to my computer, though.


That is just what I was thinking too... but they sent me a note saying where my receipt is... its printed but it is nice to know that Ravelry is recognizing this situation and making adjustments 

Tanya thanks for that info.. I did enlarge it in the 'Print Preview' and it printed tiny... I have never been able to enlarge my photo's.. would I go higher in the numbers or lower.. my brain says higher but I'm so confused when it comes to these things LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No. The Internet service for the tablet uses the same cell towers as the cell phone. There is no other Internet service except expensive high speed access by satellite.


So these are the people who handle your tablet functioning? And they will/are supposed to make backups for you? Interesting. I have had my email provider want me to wipe my computer clean at times which I won't do, but they never do any work like that. They are too busy selling more services to be trusted for anything other than basic 'how to' information.

Do you have any other service to help trouble shoot problems with programs?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is just what I was thinking too... but they sent me a note saying where my receipt is... its printed but it is nice to know that Ravelry is recognizing this situation and making adjustments
> 
> Tanya thanks for that info.. I did enlarge it in the 'Print Preview' and it printed tiny... I have never been able to enlarge my photo's.. would I go higher in the numbers or lower.. my brain says higher but I'm so confused when it comes to these things LOL


Yes, higher numbers. The more pixels the larger the photo file.

I have begun saving my web files in several places: Bookmarks, Ravelry file and downloads saved as pdfs in my documents. It is emails that are most troublesome and the only info I can get is to buy an ethernet service or copy each email into a word document and save, but what an incredible amount of time and the emails don't always copy well. Anyone have any other suggestions for saving emails?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wouldn't take the chance on saving something to the library when there was a time limit on it in case it did't recognize the offer past the deadline. Actually, I only save purchased patterns in the library because I'd have so much to sift through. I still download everything to my computer, though.


I do that, too, and also save them to a thumb drive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, higher numbers. The more pixels the larger the photo file.
> 
> I have begun saving my web files in several places: Bookmarks, Ravelry file and downloads saved as pdfs in my documents. It is emails that are most troublesome and the only info I can get is to buy an ethernet service or copy each email into a word document and save, but what an incredible amount of time and the emails don't always copy well. Anyone have any other suggestions for saving emails?


Use Gmail. If you use Gmail then you can access your emails anywhere on any computer


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Use Gmail. If you use Gmail then you can access your emails anywhere on any computer


I do know this but try to avoid Google--they spy on the public and this is open information. I see no reason to support them in any way that can be avoided.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Last night I started to post to the thread, but it's a good thing I don't see that I did as I remember that I was falling asleep while trying to type. That would have been a bizarre post I'm sure. Now I have to go back and re-read pages as I don't remember all. I seem to remember saving a couple of patterns,more for the never ending library. :XD: 
Oh I remeber Bev had beautiful mink mitts made by DD and as beautiful scarf she made for herself. And then the beautiful frost pictures. 
One of the free Advent items is a color work shawl that I think I would like to try someday in lace weight and small needles like your daughter, Bev. I will link to a project page shortly, when I find one that I like to show you gals (&guys).


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Heres a link to one of the project pages that I like. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/maschenakrobatin/bergweihnacht

And now I see one of the patterns bookmarked last night. The Drogo slippers that Tanya gave us. Ooh I really like those. Thanks Tanya


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good morning, Chris, and thanks! Glad you enjoyed the photos. So glad you got the sleep you needed. I, myself, couldn't keep my eyes open last night a bit after 9. Went to sleep and just got up-a total of 10 hours. Lovely. Yesterday we had two places to clean-late afternoon and evening. Spent the morning with my DIL-I knit and she crochets. Since some of my people have gone to Florida for the winter, we can get together each Fri morning, instead of every other. All of this makes me smile.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo, Chris, that is lovely!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Good morning, Chris, and thanks! Glad you enjoyed the photos. So glad you got the sleep you needed. I, myself, couldn't keep my eyes open last night a bit after 9. Went to sleep and just got up-a total of 10 hours. Lovely. Yesterday we had two places to clean-late afternoon and evening. Spent the morning with my DIL-I knit and she crochets. Since some of my people have gone to Florida for the winter, we can get together each Fri morning, instead of every other. All of this makes me smile.


Bev, I'm glad that you got the sleep you needed too. It was so nice, but didn't get any knitting done :-( I cleaned the church last night. We volunteer and this week was my turn ( with Aimee) It's once every 5 weeks only, but it's tough after working all day. But I prefer to have Saturday's for other things at this time of year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--nice looking shawl. Did not see a sign up so will need to remember to check in next week for the last segment. If you do that, please post here as a notice.

I began going thru the patterns gifted to me. The mags are about 20 yrs old so assume some of them are older as will be the saved single patterns. My friend knit for her kids and their dolls. I have a doll with an aran sweater and long straight skirt which is what they used to be called. Now the style has been resurrected as 'pencil skirts.' You all probably know this. There are a few embroidery mags which I don't want but there are quite a few knit/crochet ones. There are quite a few filet crochet patterns. The one Native American mag is more about jewelry but there are some great graphic pages for applying to projects. 

Also just finished the miter square skirt for the workshop sweater. It came out a bit bigger than I wanted so have to figure out what size it is and how I want to proceed. I tallied up over 80 ends to deal with. Will photo later and share.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, looking forward to see your mitered square project.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, looking forward to see your mitered square project.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have finished DD wedding shawl. I am blocking it now so I shall post a picture when it is finished :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone it seems that we all got a good nights sleep... We were going to finish the decorating after dinner... We had company before dinner so it didn't happen then. I turned and looked at hubby and he was falling asleep  he has gotten up at 2:30 all week so his area is all caught up before he takes his vacation next week  So he got a good nights rest and I caught up on some of my shows that I record... 
They are in the 'Winter Finale's' So much fun.. that and my Christmas Movies .. Christmas will be here before we know it!!
I got my daughters slippers done and ready to go out the door.. I just have the cuff on my sons GF slippers and then I'm done!! I am really thinking of those mits Bev shared.. for my son.. they sound like they go together very fast..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, Ronie. I do hope you have a productive day. You sound very organized :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Hello, Ronie. I do hope you have a productive day. You sound very organized :thumbup:


Doesn't she!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I began going thru the patterns gifted to me...


Oh, I'd love to be there going through them with you. Pace yourself - don't eat them all up at once.


> There are quite a few filet crochet patterns...


That reminds me that I had a stack of Magic Crochet magazines that I bought about 20 years ago & can't find them anywhere. There was a lot of filet in them but also a lot of other beautiful patterns. I can only think that I lent them to someone & never got them back. I want to crochet another tablecloth but I can't find the type of thing that I am looking for. I am sure that there would have been something in those mags. :-( 


> Also just finished the miter square skirt ...over 80 ends to deal with.


Happy for the first - but definitely not the second.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Agree with you Jane about going thru the mags and patterns together. Wouldn't it be fun for all of us to do that together. 

If I see a table cloth in filet crochet I will try to scan and send. Not sure if the scanner will pick up the print in a readable font.

Yep, those ends were a challenge--mainly a challenge to wrap my mind around doing them. Some I could knit in as I went along, but most needed to be finished off, and still have well over a dozen around the edges to do. May be able to incorporate some of them into the fabric, but not sure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish I was more organized 

I wish I was there with you too going through all those magazines  I love going back through all of mine  I see things I forgot all about!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If I see a table cloth in filet crochet I will try to scan and send...


It is so nice of you to offer but actually, it isn't a filet pattern that I have in mind. The one that I have now on my dining room table is filet - came from one of those missing mags.
What I have in mind is a pattern that forms other patterns when the pieces are assembled - don't know if that is clear. There is the original motif but when the pieces are joined, the parts meet up to create a new motif.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, can't wait, can't wait!!! And I just realized that I could knit a wedding shawl. I have a reason too. 

Jane, that idea for a table cloth sounds wonderful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you thinking about these 3-D type patterns or ones where there is a 'hidden' picture when all the parts are assembled?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, can't wait, can't wait!!! And I just realized that I could knit a wedding shawl. I have a reason too.
> 
> Jane, that idea for a table cloth sounds wonderful.


That sounds exciting :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is so nice of you to offer but actually, it isn't a filet pattern that I have in mind. The one that I have now on my dining room table is filet - came from one of those missing mags.
> What I have in mind is a pattern that forms other patterns when the pieces are assembled - don't know if that is clear. There is the original motif but when the pieces are joined, the parts meet up to create a new motif.


Would this be more like what you are thinking?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/table-cloth-pattern-8

just noticed, it is filet but looks like squares that but together create another design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Would this be more like what you are thinking?...


Kind of - but there are fabric pieces int there, too, it seems.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, on Thurs we lost phone service. And internet was still iffy. Talked the phone company on Fri. They stopped by today and said we had a short, but it wasn't in our house or down by the corner, it was inbetween. He found where some mice had chewed a wire almost halfway through. Also, our internet was put in bridged with someone else's, which is shouldn't have been. Anyways, we are up and running, firing on all cylinders, net working better than before. Woohawwwww! Glad that little interlude is over.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay--here comes a photo of the miter square jacket. This is the lower half and it about a 27" wide. This makes it about a size 4-5 I think.

I have a question: do you think there are too many colors in this. In the first sweater there were only 4 accent colors. This one has 7.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Well, on Thurs we lost phone service. And internet was still iffy. Talked the phone company on Fri. They stopped by today and said we had a short, but it wasn't in our house or down by the corner, it was inbetween. He found where some mice had chewed a wire almost halfway through. Also, our internet was put in bridged with someone else's, which is shouldn't have been. Anyways, we are up and running, firing on all cylinders, net working better than before. Woohawwwww! Glad that little interlude is over.


Isn't it amazing how much of our lives have become controlled by this technology which is always going on the fritz and frazzling our nerves and wasting our time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> okay--here comes a photo of the miter square jacket. This is the lower half and it about a 27" wide. This makes it about a size 4-5 I think.
> 
> I have a question: do you think there are too many colors in this. In the first sweater there were only 4 accent colors. This one has 7.


For me, Tanya it is perfect as it is.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think there are too many colors in it.. I really like the way it is coming along 

Bev I went through something similar.. they blamed my computer which made me mad so I have my computer gone over and we still have slow service.. If we call again for it to be fixed I am going to request that the guy who was made to come up here from California to not be the one coming this next time.. he was rude and I was not happy with him.. I like Justin the guy who always takes care of us!! if he has quit then I hope whoever replaces him is just a good and nice


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> For me, Tanya it is perfect as it is.


Thanx Norma. I actually miscounted and there are 9 accent colors plus the multi colored background color. Perhaps on the larger child size it will look okay.

Can't imagine too many others doing the pattern with all these color changes. It will probably look very good with a simple solid color worked with a single multi-color and alternating miter squares. Or even just a single multi-colorway yarn for the miters and a solid for the upper body with multi-colored trim. Lots of possibilities that are all simpler than what I am doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't think there are too many colors in it.. I really like the way it is coming along
> 
> Bev I went through something similar.. they blamed my computer which made me mad so I have my computer gone over and we still have slow service.. If we call again for it to be fixed I am going to request that the guy who was made to come up here from California to not be the one coming this next time.. he was rude and I was not happy with him.. I like Justin the guy who always takes care of us!! if he has quit then I hope whoever replaces him is just a good and nice


Do you recall a Larsen cartoon (years ago). It was a target laid over a bear. The bear is pointing to another one. It was pretty funny back then but all too true today, especially with computers. First thing out the tech's mouth is 'it is not our responsibility, call ..............."


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I know what your saying Tanya but then there are just those types of people who are more on the lazy side and would rather you believe that the problem is coming from somewhere else so they can mark it off and say its done!. That is how he came across to me.. plus he had admitted that he wasn't happy coming up the coast that far either! 

I do remember Larsen though I use to read it when I saw it  more of a political cartoon-er but still very good.. There was a tv show about Dave Barry I am not sure if that show was based on Larsen or if there was actually a Dave Barry.. but both are very funny


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I love the colors in your mitered jacket. I think it looks great.

We were ok with spotty internet as long as DS could get his homework done. The phone service was a little more of a problem, what with our business and all. But it was all a bit fussy. Just glad we are still not trying to figure out if we did something wrong.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I know what your saying Tanya but then there are just those types of people who are more on the lazy side and would rather you believe that the problem is coming from somewhere else so they can mark it off and say its done!. That is how he came across to me.. plus he had admitted that he wasn't happy coming up the coast that far either!
> 
> I do remember Larsen though I use to read it when I saw it  more of a political cartoon-er but still very good.. There was a tv show about Dave Barry I am not sure if that show was based on Larsen or if there was actually a Dave Barry.. but both are very funny


I don't recall Dave Barry. But then I was not a big TV person--didn't have one for many years. Hard to imagine that today with the TV on as background noise non-stop. Larsen was pretty funny. Political but also social commentary.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I know what your saying Tanya but then there are just those types of people who are more on the lazy side and would rather you believe that the problem is coming from somewhere else so they can mark it off and say its done!. That is how he came across to me.. plus he had admitted that he wasn't happy coming up the coast that far either!
> 
> I do remember Larsen though I use to read it when I saw it  more of a political cartoon-er but still very good.. There was a tv show about Dave Barry I am not sure if that show was based on Larsen or if there was actually a Dave Barry.. but both are very funny


Ronie, I like the favorite, do nothing, response of technicians: "reboot the system." Most people probably tried that before calling.

Tanya, that is pretty. Another option I have seen is to use self striping yarn. Like some sock yarn. In depends on the look wanted. In fact, some mitered square projects are designed to use up leftover sock yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx All --glad you like the miter jacket, so far. I love the basic yarn colors and how they keep changing. This yarn is discontinued. I think it was a short run done by a single spinner/dyer a while back. It can be seen on Ravelry but none of it for sale.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I was reading that some were trying double Knitting for the first time.If you need any help, please let me know, I may be able to assist. I have been double knitting quite a lot with another web group I belong to. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> okay--here comes a photo of the miter square jacket. This is the lower half and it about a 27" wide. This makes it about a size 4-5 I think.
> 
> I have a question: do you think there are too many colors in this. In the first sweater there were only 4 accent colors. This one has 7.


I like all those colors in it and don't think there are too many. It looks really nice!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx for the offer Sharon. The Drogo slippers are a double knit with strand knitting patterns. A good challenge me thinks.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Your jacket looks great, after dealing with all those ends you can can do anything!
I am right there with ya on the confuser problems. Earlier this week I got infected with over a 1000 viruses from visiting one bad site that I made a purchase on. I bet you can guess the rest! Thank God my DS is a geek. He managed to fix it all. I had to call the bank to deal with the debit info. At least I noticed it before they drained my account.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sharyn, so glad you caught it before it got really bad!! One must be so careful nowadays.


Tonight we go out at 10 to tear down and clean up the conference room. I need to type up some stuff for DH, then I will knit. Dishes are done, so I can knit. Right???


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have a question: do you think there are too many colors in this. In the first sweater there were only 4 accent colors. This one has 7.


I love how this looks Tanya. I think the colors really work nicely together. I would not want to do all those ends though.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tonight we go out at 10 to tear down and clean up the conference room. I need to type up some stuff for DH, then I will knit. Dishes are done, so I can knit. Right???


You definitely deserved be your knitting time!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

For those interested in tatting, here's a link to the Interweave store-tatting book originally $24, now on sale for $5. The shipping is $6. Just so you know.

http://www.interweavestore.com/new-tatting-af6a6dd02b8acdabcb4465b9dbea1294?a=nsh141213&mid=705301&rid=17156922


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--don't envy you for your work schedule. Have done a rare job that required evenings and weekends, but generally did not take on those commercial projects. It is a challenge to keep your energy up for them. You deserve some sit down knitting time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the thing that bothers me the most about the late night jobs, is that I never really relax, because I am still working, if you know what I mean. The conference room has been especially busy this month. This is the second time this week, we have had to go out late.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think the thing that bothers me the most about the late night jobs, is that I never really relax, because I am still working, if you know what I mean. The conference room has been especially busy this month. This is the second time this week, we have had to go out late.


I can appreciate that.I lived with a chef years ago and my son worked kitchens for almost 20 yrs. Same kind of late and off hours. Hard to get a regular rhythm going in your life and hard to connect with the average day schedules. Always sleeping off hours, too, so never quite rested.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen - I've got quite a few Magic and Decorative Crochet magazines...may have one duplicate in one of the two.

I just had an extraordinary preening moment at the church party last night...a 5-month newby of knitting approached me and asked to let her watch me knit the second sock (I was past the heel part - into the foot area). I have no problem with people watching over my shoulder!

I will be pointing out a few more websites (including THIS one).

I just got through downloading a free multi-pattern offering from Knitting Daily --> it had a flat knit fingerless glove. Why not try for double-knit pattern in the "pattern" area? I have to allow 2 inches instead of the 1.5 the pattern recommends...and at least 6 to 6.5 inches overall length. Design time spree! I'll be teaching my "newbie" this for glove pattern!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen - I've got quite a few Magic and Decorative Crochet magazines...


I am living in the hope that I will come across all of mine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, no, spending time on Ravelry. Look out.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/picnic-perfect

This is very cute, but expensive.  I don't think patterns need to be that expensive.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev you deserve your knitting time. I bought the tatting book before. It's not that great, basically designs I've seen before,for free!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, well, Sharyn. it's too late now.  For me anyway. Everyone, listen to Sharyn.  I really appreciate your input.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great color combination on your mitered jacket, Tanya. They blend and contrast very nicely. I'm on the wagon of not liking to tuck in all of those ends also. For a beginner, the suggestion of patterned sock yarn for a project like this sounds perfect.

Congratulations on getting your wedding shawl completed, Norma. It will be so fun to see it!!! 

Are you able to show photos of your slippers, Ronie? Hint, hint... 

We had our first wrestling tournament today. It is the first year our son has done this and we are all in a very large learning curve. What an interesting experience this has been so far. They have to be so strong and flexible. Wow!

There hasn't been much knitting going on around here since the baby cocoon, but the tree is in the stand and the dust bunnies are on the run. 

Take care.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, can't wait, can't wait!!! And I just realized that I could knit a wedding shawl. I have a reason too.


YAY for you Bev! You can knit a wedding shawl! Glad you got the phone & internet issues cleared up. Oh I don't envy you having to go out at 10:00 pm to clean.

Tanya, your mitered squares are great. I think I would have to start with self striping yarn, mostly to attempt to avoid some of those ends.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sharynreed said:


> Hi Everyone, I was reading that some were trying double Knitting for the first time.If you need any help, please let me know, I may be able to assist. I have been double knitting quite a lot with another web group I belong to. :thumbup:


Sharyn, good to know, though I may forget by the time I get around to it. I want to do my first double knit project as a piano key scarf (that is somewhere in my Rav library, I hope). This would be for my niece. Maybe in a couple of months. The initial plan was to have it for this Xmas for her, but other projects get started and my eyes are bigger than the time I have available to knit them all. 
:-(


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> YAY for you Bev! You can knit a wedding shawl! Glad you got the phone & internet issues cleared up. Oh I don't envy you having to go out at 10:00 pm to clean.
> 
> Tanya, your mitered squares are great. I think I would have to start with self striping yarn, mostly to attempt to avoid some of those ends.


Those ends are a bear but it only took about an hour to do them all and as many as possible were knit in as I went. Even without the accent colors miter squares have lots of ends: it is the nature of the beast. I hope it doesn't prevent people from taking the workshop in January. I think it needs to be listed as an advanced beginner/intermediate pattern. Do you agree?

One of the things that is so exciting about miter squares is the incredible variations that can be used. Self striping yarns works beautifully. I just happened to have a bag of this variegated sock yarn that just asked to be this sweater. And there was enough to do this second sweater.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Those ends are a bear but it only took about an hour to do them all and as many as possible were knit in as I went. Even without the accent colors miter squares have lots of ends: it is the nature of the beast. I hope it doesn't prevent people from taking the workshop in January. I think it needs to be listed as an advanced beginner/intermediate pattern. Do you agree?
> 
> One of the things that is so exciting about miter squares is the incredible variations that can be used. Self striping yarns works beautifully. I just happened to have a bag of this variegated sock yarn that just asked to be this sweater. And there was enough to do this second sweater.


I think advanced beginner/intermediate sounds really good for a level. It seems like once you have learned a few basic stitches, the sky is the limit for what you can do.  Do you have a materials list yet? I have a friend that wants to learn how to do mitered squares.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not yet Toni. I am working a size 4-5T and it looks like about 3-4 balls of sock yarn but haven't focused on this yet. The workshop will begin Jan 20 I think is the date and Shirley will post it about 2 weeks before. I will post the info here on LP as soon as I have the information together. 

As for just doing miter squares, they are easy little modules for which I can post a link. The biggest part of miters is understanding how to connect them and how to do the end triangles. I found most of the videos on this never provided this information. I will in the pattern.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I have done that type of work before I know I would have a hard time getting out the door but when it comes to our jobs we do what we have to do right?  Besides think of all the time you get to spend with your husband.. maybe a late night snack for a job well done  I am a early person so I would probably opt to go in at 5am to clean it  
I worked at a very large and beautiful hospital doing Environmental Services I loved it.. we had to tear down and set up the conference rooms, Plus the intensive Care and Neonatal. We had other areas to set up also and clean up after but it was very exciting always something new and it wasn't housekeeping  I tried that here when I moved here and quickly realized the difference's this job here was anything but fun!

Tanya I like that level.. I think a beginner would need more hand holding where a advanced beginner/ intermediate would be able to jump in with some confidence behind them.. Or a beginner that wants to expand and learn new things would be good too 

Toni if I can take a pic I will.. they look so much cuter on!  My daughters are the same yarn as the jacket and my sons GF is in Purple!! her fav color right now


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I just had an extraordinary preening moment at the church party last night...a 5-month newby of knitting approached me and asked to let her watch me knit the second sock (I was past the heel part - into the foot area). I have no problem with people watching over my shoulder!


That is very cool... It is nice when they seek you out and want to learn.. You are a very good teacher and I am sure she is learning a lot!! Have fun and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, well, Sharyn. it's too late now.  For me anyway. Everyone, listen to Sharyn.  I really appreciate your input.


You might get your money's worth.. There could be some things in there that you didn't know or will be a easy reference for things you do know  We can never have too many reference books can we???


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is very cool... It is nice when they seek you out and want to learn.. You are a very good teacher and I am sure she is learning a lot!! Have fun and enjoy!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: You go girl!! That is so much fun when they as excited as you are.

Ronie, a church uses it on Sundays and comes in and sets up late at night, after we get it cleaned. But, I like slow mornings anyway. So I probably would prefer to get it done in the evening. I would go to bed thinking about getting up early and not sleep.  My, my, I am complaining. Well, I am glad to have the job and so thankful I am able to do it. ;D;D


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305485-1.html

Here is my lace party.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev, for a great two weeks of Magic Vest and sweater recycling, and general chatter. :thumbup: I wish I could have kept up with vest, but time constraints pushed it down on the priority list. It is definitely something I want to finish though. 

It will be fun to see what VintageCrochet has for us these next two weeks.  See you all there!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Bev!! now that the slippers are done I am going forward with my MV  I hope we can post pictures when they are done.. it is such a cute vest!!
I was a bit confused but now it is clear that VintageCrochet is hosting next this coming week  I'll see you all in there..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, I have so lost time these past 2 weeks. A day disappeared 2 weeks ago and am running a day behind in my mind. Such confusion.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks Bev. I've enjoyed this session. As usual we meandered from here to there, but a congenial group it is for sure. Looking forward to seeing the completed MVs. I am intrigued by the pattern and would like to see a completed one. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, Bev, for hosting us in this dual-purpose thread. I am also looking forward to seeing the completed MVs.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks from me too Bev, even though I missed a lot. I too look forward to seeing your completed vests and hope to get it together to someday make one for myself as well!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all. It was a fun couple of weeks for me too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you so much. You have been a wonderful hostess and I enjoyed the asides very much :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, you did good Bev. I think time went so slow because there has been so much anticipation of seeing all the MV projects.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, you did good Bev. I think time went so slow because there has been so much anticipation of seeing all the MV projects.


Yes, and thank you from me as well. You've done a great job and, though I'm not knitting an MV, I'll definitely be interested in seeing the completed ones!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya and Pam. I hope to get mine done soon.  Sigh. Now sure how soon, soon is.  What with the season and all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Pam. I hope to get mine done soon.  Sigh. Now sure how soon, soon is.  What with the season and all.


Yes, it's a busy time now. I haven't even gotten to the first armhole yet on the MV. But then I have also been working on the chevron advent scarf, but that is only worked to day 10. Sigh


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Naughty naughty!!! And yes, a bit dear, unless one was going to knit one or two of them for sure!!!



eshlemania said:


> Oh, no, spending time on Ravelry. Look out.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/picnic-perfect
> 
> This is very cute, but expensive.  I don't think patterns need to be that expensive.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Let me add my thanks to you as well, Bev! I was only able to dip in here and there these past two weeks, but I enjoyed the chatter! See you all in the next thread!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Bev, I'm also looking forward to seeing MVs when completed &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Naughty naughty!!! And yes, a bit dear, unless one was going to knit one or two of them for sure!!!


I know, Mary. It is naughty.  But I really love this one. I was actually thinking of this one for a wedding shawl. It wouldn't take a long, long time. And it's a bit of all it's own, not just something like everything else.  If you know what I mean.

You are welcome, Mary and Ros. All you guys are really easy and a joy to work. And great friends all.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I know, Mary. It is naughty.  But I really love this one. I was actually thinking of this one for a wedding shawl. It wouldn't take a long, long time. And it's a bit of all it's own, not just something like everything else.  If you know what I mean.
> 
> You are welcome, Mary and Ros. All you guys are really easy and a joy to work. And great friends all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That Picnic Perfect shawl would be very pretty, Bev.


----------

